# Guess the Food



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

This is a main course

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*T please...*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

S please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

This is a main course

_ _ _ _ R // _ _ D // _ _ _ _ _S

Quote Reply
Report Edit

N: T, Sorry


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

N please...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

This is a main course

_ _ _ _ R // _ N D // _ N _ _ NS

Quote Reply
Report Edit

N: T, Sorry 
Pinky D is already up there.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Oops .. sorry

L please


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

V please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

This is a main course

L_ V_ R // _ N D // _ N _ _ NS

Quote Reply
Report Edit

N: T, Sorry
No more consonants ladies!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

Liver and Onions


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Bump


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

I'll just go ahead then...


My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

You got it Holly!        Sorry for the hold-up I was out longer than I intended.

D please?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D
N:

_ _ _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ _ N D // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D G
N:

_ _ _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ _ N D // _ N D // G _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

P ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D G P
N:

_ _ _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ _ N D // _ N D // G _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D G P
N: B

_ _ _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ _ N D // _ N D // G _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D G P R C 
N: B

_ _ _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ _ N D // _ N D // G _ R _ _ C  // _ _ _ P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D G P R C H L
N: B

_ H _ L L _ D // _ L _ _ N D // _ N D // G _ R L _ C  // _ _ _ P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

C ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

C has been guessed already, sunny...


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2019)

M please..
Then, the first letter isn't a C?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

ooops sorry missed a darn C out...




My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D G P R C H L M
N: B

C H _ L L _ D // _ L M _ N D // _ N D // G _ R L _ C  // _ _ _ P


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2019)

I can't think what the last word is!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Pinky said:


> I can't think what the last word is!


 You'll kick yourself...


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

I think maybe it begins with an S, Pinky?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*I'll take that as your guess Sunny... and it's correct , only vowels left now.... *

My o/h had this in Spain for lunch at a Chiringuito last week and loved it  ... it can be a starter or a main course.... I've given you the English name rather than the Spanish

Y: N D G P R C H L M S
N: B

C H _ L L _ D // _ L M _ N D // _ N D // G _ R L _ C  // S _ _ P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

I'll leave this one for someone else. Got too many other games on my "plate."


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't want to say it, I just want to eat it. I'll forget to look after whatever I start.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

Bump!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

OK, since Holly guessed Seven Spanish Angels in "Guess the Tune,"  I'll start the next one. You might say it's inspired by that song.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

So is anyone interested in knowing what the food was ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

S please?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

OK, being as no-one want to know what the Spanish food was..I'll tell you because I know @RadishRose  wants to know...

It was ''*Chilled Almond and Garlic soup''  *aka.*.  Ajo Blanco*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

Mmmm, that soup sounds like something I'd like.

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

OK, since Holly guessed Seven Spanish Angels in "Guess the Tune,"  I'll start the next one. You might say it's inspired by that song.

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T H R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  P  _  _  _  _  _

No T H R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*N please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  P  _  _  L  L  _

No T H R N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

S  _  _  F  _  _  _  //  P  _  _  L  L  _

No T H R N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

S  _  _  F  _  _  D //  P  _  _  L  L  _

No T H R N  Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Z please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

S  _  _  F  _  _  D //  P  _  _  L  L  _

No T H R N  Y Z


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

Are there any more consonants, Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Oops, no, you're right, Pinky.  No more consonants!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

Seafood Paella?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!  (A big favorite of mine.)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

Sweet confection

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet confection

_ _ _ _ _ T // C _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T C
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet confection

_ _ R _ _ T // C _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: T C S R
N: N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet confection

_ _ R _ _ T // C _ _ K _ _ S

Y: T C S R K
N: N  D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

OK, I can see what the second word is!  But the first... 

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Think reclusive, Sunny ..
Sweet confection

_ _ R _ _ T // C _ _ K _ _ S

Y: T C S R K
N: N  D G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet confection

H _ R _ _ T // C _ _ K _ _ S

Y: T C S R K H
N: N  D G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

P please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet confection

H _ R _ _ T // C _ _ K _ _ S

Y: T C S R K H
N: N  D G P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet confection

H _ R  _ T // C _ _ K _ _ S

Y: T C S R K H
N: N  D G P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

One letter got lost, Pinky? (Easy to do!)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

I didn't even notice .. thanks for the heads up, Sunny 

Sweet confection

H _ R  _ _ T // C _ _ K _ _ S

Y: T C S R K H
N: N  D G P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey, it happens to all of us, Pinky!

Well, I'll guess Hermit Cookies, thanks to your hint, but I've never heard of them. Were they invented by a hermit, or what?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

Correct, Sunny - Hermit cookies are delicious. There is a _looong _history link here 
http://www.newenglandrecipes.org/html/hermit-cookie.html  if you're interested. They're very easy to make. I love cinnamon and raisins, and sometimes I used to add chopped walnuts.

Your turn


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

This one originated in Greece, was modified by the Romans, and ended up becoming an American food staple.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

This one originated in Greece, was modified by the Romans, and ended up becoming an American food staple.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

B please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

This one originated in Greece, was modified by the Romans, and ended up becoming an American food staple.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  P  _  T  //  P  _  _

No B


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

This one originated in Greece, was modified by the Romans, and ended up becoming an American food staple.

C _ _ C _ _ _ // P _ T // P _ _

No B


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

This one originated in Greece, was modified by the Romans, and ended up becoming an American food staple.

C H _ C _ _ N // P _ T // P _ _

No B


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2019)

cancelled


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes, CG, hallelujah, at last!  I nearly starved to death!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

This is a main dish:
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ / __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

This is a main dish:
 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ / __ __ __ __ // S __ __ __ __


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

This is a main dish:
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ T __ / __ __ __ __ // S __ __ __ __ 

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

This is a main dish:
__ __ N __ __ __ N __ // __ __ T __ / __ __ __ __ // S __ __ __ __ 

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

This is a main dish:
L __ N __ __ __ N __ // W __ T __ / __ L __ __ // S __ __ __ __ 

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Linguini with clam sauce


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

You got it "Kathy"

Winner goes next.


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

An entree I only have in a restaurant:

_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

D please?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

L Please


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> An entree I only have in a restaurant:
> 
> S _ r_ _ _//_ _ d//t _ _ _


Yes: SRDT
No: LN


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

N please


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Yes: SRDT
> No: LNB


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

C ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

M?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 14, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> An entree I only have in a restaurant:
> 
> S H _ _ M _//_ _ D//_ _ _ _


YES: SHRMD
NO: TLCN


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 14, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> YES: SHRMD
> NO: TLCN


Sorry, T was not asked for.


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 14, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> An entree I only have in a restaurant:
> 
> SHR_M _//_ _ D//_ H _ _



YES: SHRMDH
NO: TLNC

Sorry for the mix up. My first time being host. Trying to figure out how to add letters.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

P ?

Kathy, you're doing fine. If you want an easy way to add letters, just copy the last version of the quote, plus the yes-no section, and paste it into your answer.  Then you can just add, or whatever, and hit Post Reply.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

C please


----------



## Millyd (Jul 15, 2019)

B?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

OK, I'll guess Shrimp Pad Thai, and will take the next one.

A popular dessert:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes, Shrimp Pad Thai was correct.  

Congrats Sunny.

Is there a L?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

A popular dessert:

_  _  _  //  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

Key lime pie?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow, that was quick, Kathy!  

You're next.


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

Breakfast food...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _/_ _ _/_ _ _ _ _ _//


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Breakfast food...
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _/_ N _/_ _ _ _ _ _//



Yes: N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Breakfast food...
> 
> _ _ S _ _ _ T S/_ N _/_ _ _ _ _ _//



YES: TSN


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Breakfast food...
> 
> _ _ SC _ _ TS/_ N _/_ _ _ _ _ _//



YES: TSNC


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 16, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Breakfast food...
> 
> B_ SC_ _ TS/_N _/_ _ _ _ _ _//



YES: TSNCB


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 16, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Breakfast food...
> 
> B_SC_ _TS/_ ND/_ R_ _ _ _//



Yes: TSNBCR


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 16, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Breakfast food...
> 
> B-SC- -TS/_ND/GR _ _ _ _//



YES: TSCNDGR


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 16, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Breakfast food...
> 
> B-SC- -TS/_ ND/GR- - -Y//



YES: BCSTNDGRY
NO: C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 16, 2019)

Sunny said:


> V ?


B-SC- -TS/-ND/GR- V-Y/


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 17, 2019)

Biscuits and Gravy!

Next.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Kathy, you are not supposed to provide the answer to your own puzzle. The person who guessed it correctly is supposed to go next. But thanks for joining in these games, we need you!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

This sociable dish was a big fad a while back.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

This sociable dish was a big fad a while back.

C  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

This sociable dish was a big fad a while back.

C  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No: R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

This sociable dish was a big fad a while back.

C H _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

No: R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

This sociable dish was a big fad a while back.

C H _ _ S _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

No: R L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

This sociable dish was a big fad a while back.

 C H _ _ S _ // _ _ _ D _ _

 No: R L​


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

Cheese Fondue


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Deb, you're on a roll!  (Preferably with some of the fondue on top of it?)


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

_ _ T//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ 

YES - T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2019)

_ _ T//_ R _ S S//_ _ _ 

YES - T R S

NO - L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

Hot Cross Bun?


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Right again, Sunny.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

(Sorry , having a busy day. I'll be out for the next few hours.)


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

D?


----------



## Millyd (Jul 26, 2019)

C  ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

A dessert:

N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  C  _  //  C  _  _  _  _ 

No D S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

A dessert:

N  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  N  //  _  C  _  //  C  _  _  _  _

No D S


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

You've got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

meat dish

_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

meat dish

B _ _ F//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ F F

Yes - B F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

meat dish

B _ _ F//_ T _ _ _ _ _ _ F F

Yes - B F T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

meat dish

B _ _ F//_ T R _ _ _ _ _ F F

Yes - B F T R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Beef Stroganoff?


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Dish that sounds like it was named after a Roman emperor, but it wasn't.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

Caesar salad?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Good guessing Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

poultry

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

Pheasant under glass?


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

Popular summertime item:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

Popular summertime item:

C  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

Popular summertime item:

C  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

Popular summertime item:

C  _  T  T  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _ 

No S R H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

Popular summertime item:

C  _  T  T  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _ 

No S R H B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

C  _  T  T  _  N  //  C  _  N  _  _ 

No S R H B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*Cotton Candy*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*This is a main course;

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*This is a main course;

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*This is a main course;

 S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

P?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*This is a main course;

 S P _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

N: R, Sorry*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*This is a main course;

S P _ _ _ _ T T _ // _ N D // _ _ _ T _ _ L L S

 N: R, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*You got it Deb!  *


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

a comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

R?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

a comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ R _ 

Yes - R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

a comfort food

S _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ R S

Yes - R S

No - H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

a comfort food

S _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ R S

Yes - R S

No - H L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

a comfort food

S T _ _ _ _ _//P _ P P _ R S

Yes - R S P T

No - H L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

a comfort food

S T _ F F _ _//P _ P P _ R S

Yes - R S P T F

No - H L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

D ? 

(Somebody else guess the full answer, please.)


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

a comfort food

S T _ F F _ D//P _ P P _ R S

Yes - R S P T F D

No - H L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Stuffed Peppers


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Pinky's on the ball.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Japanese food:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Y?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Japanese food:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No: Y


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

S?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Japanese food:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No: Y S


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

K?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Japanese food:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No: Y S K


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Japanese food:

C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No: Y S K T
Yes: C


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

H?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Japanese food:

C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No: Y S K T H
Yes: C


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

R?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Japanese food:

C _ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ // R _ _ _

No: Y S K T H
Yes: C R


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

California Roll


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Bingo, Deb


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

English staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

English staple

_ _ R _ S _ _ R _//P _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

English staple

_ _ R _ S _ _ R _//P _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No -T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

English staple

_ _ R _ _ _ _ R _//P _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No -T, L, C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

English staple

_ _ R _ _ _ _ R _//P _ D D _ _ _ 

No -T, L, C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

Yorkshire Pudding?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

Pinky gets it again.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

I love Yorkshire Pudding .. haven't had authentic one for a long time.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

C?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C _ _ C _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C _ _ C _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: C  T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

*M please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C _ _ C _ _ _ T _ // _ _ M _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: C T M


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

S?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C _ _ C _ _ _ T _ // _ _ M _ _ // _ _ _ S _ _

Yes: C T M S


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

L?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C H _ C _ L _ T _ // _ _ M _ _ // _ L _ S _ _

Yes: C T M S L H


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

K?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C H _ C _ L _ T _ // _ _ M _ _ // _ L _ S K _

Yes: C T M S L H K


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C H _ C _ L _ T _ // _ _ M _ _ // _ L _ S K _

Yes: C T M S L H K 
No: D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

A decadent dessert ..

C H _ C _ L _ T _ // B _ M B _ // _ L _ S K _

Yes: C T M S L H K B
No: D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Chocolate Bombe Alaska?


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2019)

That's gotta be it. Brava Sunny.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

Absolutely right, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't know what it is, but it sounds delicious!

Next, from the Italian repertoire:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

G?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Next, from the Italian repertoire:

_  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S G


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Next, from the Italian repertoire:

_  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _

No S G


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

R?


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*Y please?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

L?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Next, from the Italian repertoire:

C  _  _  C  K  _  N  //  C _  C  C  _  T  _  R  _

No S G Y L


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

chicken caccaitore?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Correct, Deb. (I probably spelled it wrong.)


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

Chinese food

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _'_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

General Tso's Chicken

(I wonder, was General Tso known for anything else?)


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

Sunny said:


> General Tso's Chicken
> 
> (I wonder, was General Tso known for anything else?)


Being a General?

BTW - You are correct.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No S C


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

P?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No S C P


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

R?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

No S C P


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _N _  _  N  //  _  R  _  _  _

No S C P


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

D?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  D _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

No S C P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  D _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

No S C P G


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  D _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

No S C P G T


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

M?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  D _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

No S C P G T  M G


----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2019)

K please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*Y please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  D _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

No S C P G T M G K Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

F?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  _  D _  _  //  B  R  _  _  _

No S C P G T M G K Y F


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Main course, usually

_  _  N  D _  N  //  B  R  _  _  _

No S C P G T M G K Y F 

D - guessed already


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

London Broil?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

meat main course

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

meat main course

S _ _ T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

meat main course

S _ _ T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ S 

No - G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

meat main course

S _ _ T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ S 

No - G, L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

meat main course

S _ _ T H _ R _ D//_ _ R _//_ H _ _ S

No - G, L


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2019)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

meat main course

S _ _ T H _ R _ D//_ _ R _//C H _ _ S

No - G, L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

meat main course

S _ _ T H _ R _ D//_ _ R _//C H _ _ S

No - G, L, F


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2019)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

meat main course

S _ _ T H _ R _ D//P _ R _//C H _ P S

No - G, L, F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

meat main course

S M _ T H _ R _ D//P _ R _//C H _ P S

No - G, L, F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Smothered pork chops


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunny's on a roll.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Popular at the hors d'oeuvres table:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

C?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Popular at the hors d'oeuvres table:

S  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  C  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Popular at the hors d'oeuvres table:

S  _  R  _  _  _  //  C  _  C  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Popular at the hors d'oeuvres table:

S  _  R  _  _  _  //  C  _  C  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

Shrimp cocktail?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

A southern classic main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

A southern classic main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ D//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Aug 15, 2019)

F please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

A southern classic main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//F _ _ _ D//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

*DEB???*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*Oops!*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, it seems Deb has left the premises. Here's a new one.

Pennsylvania Dutch dish:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Pennsylvania Dutch dish:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  P  _  _ 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Pennsylvania Dutch dish:

_  _  _  _  //  _  L  _  //  P  _  _ 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

Pennsylvania Dutch dish:

_  _  _  _  //  _  L  _  //  P  _  _ 

No D B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

M please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

Shoo Fly Pie?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: N S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ R

Yes: R                              
Sorry, No: N S G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ R

Yes: R                              
Sorry, No: S G N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ R

Yes: R                              
Sorry, No: S G N D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ R

Yes: R T                            
Sorry, No: S G N D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ R

Yes: R T                            
Sorry, No: S G N D C H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2019)

This is a South Australian dish:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ R

Yes: R T                            
Sorry, No: S G N D C H M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

Pie floater?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2019)

You got it, Deb! I tried one. It was huge, but not bad tasting.


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

Pinky said:


> You got it, Deb! I tried one. It was huge, but not bad tasting.


Floating in pea soup would not be my first choice. LOL


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

A southern classic main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//F R _ _ D//S T _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

A southern classic main dish

_ _ _ _ K _ _//F R _ _ D//S T _ _ K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

A southern classic main dish

C _ _ C K _ _//F R _ _ D//S T _ _ K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

Chicken Fried Steak


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2019)

That's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

This would be a main dish!
*_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

This would be a main dish!
*_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

This would be a main dish!
*_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ F _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

D ?


----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2019)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

This would be a main dish!
*C R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ F _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _* 

N: N,H, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

P?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

This would be a main dish!
*C R _ _ _ Y //_ _ _ F _ _ D //P _ _ _ _* 

 N: N,H,L, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

This would be a main dish!
*C R _ _ M Y //S _ _ F _ _ D //P _ S _ _* 

 N: N,H,L, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Creamy seafood pasta?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*You Got It Deb  *


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

A childhood staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

A childhood staple

_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

A childhood staple

_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ L L _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

A childhood staple

_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ L L _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

A childhood staple

P _ _ _ _ T _ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ L L _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

Peanutbutter and Jelly Sandwich


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## chic (Aug 24, 2019)

Sorry.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
Usually something for breakfast.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
Usually something for breakfast.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S // _ _ // _ _ _ S _*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
Usually something for breakfast.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S // _ _ // _ _ _ S _*

My computer is acting up but I think I got this right


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
Usually something for breakfast.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S // _ _ // T _ _ ST*


----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

Poached eggs on toast?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

I'll assume I am correct and start another.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

_ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*You got it Deb! 

I'm so sorry. I had it typed & forgot to post it. DUH! I had a last minute appt.*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

_ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

_ _ _ N _ D //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

C _ _ N _ D //_ _ _ _ //H _ S H

No - L


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

C _ R N _ D //_ _ _ _ //H _ S H

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

C _ R N _ D //B _ _ _ //H _ S H

No - L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

Could be  main dish or side

C _ R N _ D //B _ _ F //H _ S H

No - L 

all consonants chosen


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

Corned Beef Hash


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

Absolutely correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

A delicatessen meal

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

A delicatessen meal

P _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

A delicatessen meal

P _ S _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: P S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

A delicatessen meal

P _ S T _ _ M _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _ H

Y: P S H M T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

Pastrami Sandwich?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

A refreshing drink you may remember from your childhood, especially if you grew up around New York or New Jersey:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2019)

C?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

A refreshing drink you may remember from your childhood, especially if you grew up around New York or New Jersey:

_  _  _  C  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ //  S  _  D  _ 

(One dash added.)


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

A refreshing drink you may remember from your childhood, especially if you grew up around New York or New Jersey:

_  _  _  C  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _ //  S  _  D  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

A refreshing drink you may remember from your childhood, especially if you grew up around New York or New Jersey:

_  _  _  C  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  H  _  _  _ //  S  _  D  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

Sunny, is there a D missing? 

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

Black and white soda?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Pinky, yes, there was a D missing, sorry.

Deb, you've got it, of course. Does anyone else remember those? (Chocolate soda with vanilla ice cream). I don't know why "black and white," it was more "brown and white."


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

I know of the black and white cookies:


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

A thin-shaped, dark colored candy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

N ?

(Deb, I love those cookies!)


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

A thin-shaped, dark colored candy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - N, D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

S ?


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2019)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2019)

A thin-shaped, dark colored candy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S

No - N, D, P, B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2019)

A thin-shaped, dark colored candy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S

No - N, D, P, B, T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2019)

R please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

A thin-shaped, dark colored candy

L _ _ _ R _ _ _ //L _ _ _ S

No - N, D, P, B, T


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2019)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

A thin-shaped, dark colored candy

L _ C _ R _ C _ //L _ C _ S

No - N, D, P, B, T 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2019)

Licorice Laces .. which I love


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

Pinky wins!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: S D


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ _ _ _ - _ R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: R
Sorry, No: S D


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ _ _ _ - _ R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: R T
Sorry, No: S D


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ C _ _ - _ R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: R T C
Sorry, No: S D


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

H


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ C _ _ - _ R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: R T C
Sorry, No: S D H


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ C _ N - _ R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: R T C N
Sorry, No: S D H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

A main course:

_ _ C _ N - _ R _ P P _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: R T C N P
Sorry, No: S D H


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

Are you sure there's no D?


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

F


----------



## Millyd (Sep 4, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Oops! Thanks for the correction - there _is_ a D.

A main course:

B _ C _ N - _ R _ P P _ D // F _ L _ T

Yes: R T C N P L D F B
Sorry, No: S H


----------



## Millyd (Sep 4, 2019)

Oops


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*Bacon-Wrapped Filet*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

You've got it, Cg!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!

Another main course
_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!

Another main course
 _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!

Another main course
_ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ N _

 N: T,S, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

T has been called Deb!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*Another main course
_ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ N _

N: T,S,B, Sorry*


----------



## chic (Sep 6, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*Another main course
 _ _ _ L // _ _ R M _ _ _ _ N _

 N: T,S,B,C, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

Veal Parmigiana


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

* You got it Sunny!  *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _

No  C S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _

No  C S R L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _

No  C S R L B


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _

No  C S R L B V F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _

No  C S R L B V F D


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*M please?*


----------



## chic (Sep 9, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

A beverage:

_  G  G  N  _  G

No  C S R L B V F D 

Cheers!


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2019)

Eggnog


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

Correct, Deb!  I'll drink to that!


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2019)

Comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2019)

S please


----------



## chic (Sep 11, 2019)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

Comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ N D //_ _ S _ _ _ TS                              

No - P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

Comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ N D //_ _ S _ _ _ TS                              

No - P, R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

Comfort food

C _ _ CK_ N //_ N D //_ _ S C _ _ TS                              

No - P, R, M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*Chicken and Biscuits*


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

Citygirl got it.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

Main Dish

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Sep 12, 2019)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

Main Dish

_ _ _ _ T // _ _ T _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ T T _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

N: R,Sorry


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

Main Dish

S W _ _ T // _ _ T _ T _ // S _ _ _ _ _ T T _ // W _ T _ // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ _ _

N: R,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

Main Dish

S W _ _ T // _ _ T _ T _ // S _ _ G _ _ T T _ // W _ T _ // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ _ _

N: R,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

Main Dish

S W _ _ T // _ _ T _ T _ // S _ _ G H _ T T _ // W _ T H // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ _ _

N: R,Sorry


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

P

There isn't an S in the next-to-last word?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

Main Dish

S W _ _ T // P _ T _ T _ // S P _ G H _ T T _ // W _ T H // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ C _

N: R,Sorry
No Deb, there is no S missing


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

Main Dish

S W _ _ T // P _ T _ T _ // S P _ G H _ T T _ // W _ T H // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ C _

N: R,M,Sorry
No Deb, there is no S missing


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

Main Dish

S W _ _ T // P _ T _ T _ // S P _ G H _ T T _ // W _ T H // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ C _

N: R,M,Y,Sorry
No Deb, there is no S missing


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

Main Dish

S W _ _ T // P _ T _ T _ // S P _ G H _ T T _ // W _ T H // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ C _

N: R,M,YB,D,Sorry
No Deb, there is no S missing


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

S W _ _ T // P _ T _ T _ // S P _ G H _ T T _ // W _ T H // _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ C _

N: R,M,YB,D,F,Sorry
No Deb, there is no S missing


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

S W _ _ T // P _ T _ T _ // S P _ G H _ T T _ // W _ T H // _ _ N T _ _ // S _ _ C _

N: R,M,YB,D,F,Sorry
No Deb, there is no S missing


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

sweet potato spaghetti with lentil sauce


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*You got it Deb!  *


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

An accompaniment  or part of a meal - started out as a regional specialty, but is now world-wide

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

An accompaniment  or part of a meal - started out as an American regional specialty, but is now world-wide

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

An accompaniment  or part of a meal - started out as an American regional specialty, but is now world-wide

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

An accompaniment  or part of a meal - started out as an American regional specialty, but is now world-wide

S _ _ _ _ _ _ G _ //_ _ _ _ _

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

An accompaniment  or part of a meal - started out as an American regional specialty, but is now world-wide

S _ _ R _ _ _ G _ //_ R _ _ _

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

Sourdough Bread?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Sunny triumphs again.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

(Yeah, all my triumphs seem to revolve around food!)    

Here's an Italian favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Here's an Italian favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Here's an Italian favorite:

C  _  _  C  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

chicken marsala?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Sorry, no.


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

chicken alfredo?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

That's it, Deb!  You're on a roll!


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

a mixed appetizer allegedly invented in a hotel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

a mixed appetizer allegedly invented in a hotel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

a mixed appetizer allegedly invented in a hotel

_ _ L _ _ R _ //S _ L _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

Another dish invented in a Hotel.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

Another dish invented in a Hotel.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L L _ _

Y: L
N: M


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

Oysters Rockerfeller


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

Yessssss


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

may be used as an appetizer, origin in France

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

may be used as an appetizer, origin in France

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2019)

may be used as an appetizer, origin in France

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ S _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

R ?


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

may be used as an appetizer, origin in France

R _ _ _ _ _ _ R T //C H _ _ S _ 

No - N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

may be used as an appetizer, origin in France

R _ _ _ _ _ _ R T //C H _ _ S _ 

No - N. M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

Roquefort Cheese


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Pinky strikes again!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: N


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _

Yes: S
Sorry, No: N


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _

Yes: S
Sorry, No: N R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

edit: removed one space from first word
An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ S _

Yes: S T
Sorry, No: N R


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

edit: removed one space from first word
An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ S _

Yes: S T
Sorry, No: N R C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ L T _ // _ _ S _

Yes: S T L
Sorry, No: N R C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

An ethnic appetizer:

_ _ _ _ L T _ // _ _ S _

Yes: S T L
Sorry, No: N R C Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

Gefilte Fish?


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2019)

Sunny is correct


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Memories of my childhood, Pinky! 

Another ethnic dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Another ethnic dish:

_  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Another ethnic dish:

_  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  P

No R C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Another ethnic dish:

_  T  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  P

No R C


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

Italian Wedding Soup


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Eastern European staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Eastern European staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ B B _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Eastern European staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ B B _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Eastern European staple

S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ B B _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

Oops!


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Eastern European staple

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ B B _ _ _ //R _ _ _ S

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Eastern European staple

S T _ F F _ _ //_ _ B B _ _ _ //R _ _ _ S

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*Stuffed Cabbage Rolls*


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

Citygirl wins.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
This would be a side.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This would be a side.

 R _ _ S _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ 

N: N, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
This would be a side.

R _ _ S T_ D// _ R _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
This would be a side.

R _ _ S T_ D// _ R _ CC _ _ _

N: N, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

L ?


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2019)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

Roasted broccoli


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

a dessert
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2019)

R please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

a dessert
_ R _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

a dessert
_ R _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ R 

No - G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2019)

a dessert
_ R _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ R 

No - G, S, D


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

*B ?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2019)

a dessert
F R _ _ T //_ _ B B _ _ R 

No - G, S, D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

C please


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Fruit Cobbler?


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

Sunny guessed it.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Favorite old time dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Favorite old time dessert:

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2019)

L please


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Favorite old time dessert:

S  _  R  _  _  _  _  R  R  _  //  S  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _


No L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

That's it!  I'll have a slice, please, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but dinner isn't out of the question.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but dinner isn't out of the question.

_ _ _ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but dinner isn't out of the question.

_ _ _ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but dinner isn't out of the question.

C _ _ _ _ S _ //C _ _ C _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ C _ 

No - T, R


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but dinner isn't out of the question.

C H _ _ _ S _ //C H _ C _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ C H

No - T, R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

_N ?_


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but dinner isn't out of the question.

C H _ N _ S _ //C H _ C _ _ N //S _ _ _ _ //S _ N _ _ _ C H

No - T, R


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

D please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but dinner isn't out of the question.

C H _ N _ S _ //C H _ C _ _ N //S _ _ _ D //S _ N D _ _ C H

No - T, R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

W please


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Chinese Chicken Salad Sandwich?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Pinky scores this one.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S 
N: M


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N  D // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S N
N: M

edited


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N  D // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S N
N: M B

edited


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Um....where's the N?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Sorry, Deb .. I just edited it.

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N  D // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S N
N: M B


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // P _ _ _ _ _ // P _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S N P
N: M B


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

H


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ H _ _ S _ // _ N D // P _ _ _ _ _ // P _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S N P H
N: M B

added S to first word


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

_ H _ _ S _ // _ N D // P _ T _ T _ // P _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S N P H T
N: M B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

C H _ _ S _ // _ N D // P _ T _ T _ // P _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: D S N P H T C
N: M B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2019)

Ethnic dinner dish ... I want some right now!

C H _ _ S _ // _ N D // P _ T _ T _ // P _ _ R _ G _ _ S

Y: D S N P H T C G R
N: M B 

vowels only now


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2019)

Think Polish, ladies if you're stuck.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2019)

chic said:


> Think Polish, ladies if you're stuck.


Listen to Chic


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

Cheese and potato pierogies


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes .. and I have a craving for them.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

poultry dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

poultry dish

T _ _ _ _ _ //T _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

poultry dish

T _ _ _ _ _ //T _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Z ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

Turkey Tetrazzini?


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

RadishRose got it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2019)

@Sunny, your "Z" tipped me off.

Would you please start another? Or someone else?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

A winter staple:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

A winter staple:

_  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

Pot Roast


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

That was quick, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

usually a lunch choice

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2019)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

usually a lunch choice

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ C _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

usually a lunch choice

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ C _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

usually a lunch choice

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N D _ _ C _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

usually a lunch choice

G R _ _ _ _ D //C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N D _ _ C _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

usually a lunch choice

G R _ _ _ _ D //C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N D _ _ C _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

N was already guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

usually a lunch choice

G R _ _ _ _ D //C H _ _ _ _ //_ _ N D _ _ C H

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: S T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: S T C R N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: S T C R N G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: S T C R N G H

Let met know when you need a hint


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

Pinky, you can give that hint anytime you want.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2019)

*K ?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: S T C R N G H K

Hint: Korean


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2019)

*M ?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ M _ _ _

Yes: M
No: S T C R N G H K

Hint: Korean


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2019)

*L ?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ M _ _ _

Yes: M
No: S T C R N G H K L

Hint: Korean "bowl" dish


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2019)

W


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't know anything about Korean cuisine. Sorry.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

Asian dish

_ _ _ _ M _ _ _

Yes: M
No: S T C R N G H K L W

Hint: Korean "bowl" dish


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

How about, I give you a B .. then, there's one consonant left.

Asian dish

B _ B _ M B _ _

Yes: M B
No: S T C R N G H K L W

Hint: Korean "bowl" dish


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibimbap
I think everyone has pretty well given up on this one. I'm going out for a late birthday celebration next weekend, to a Japanese/Korean restaurant. Think I'll
have bibimbap. I've only had it once before.

Does someone else want to take a turn?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

Oops


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
 _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
 _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D  // _ _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
 _ _ T // T _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D  // _ _ _ _ _ D // _ _ T _ T _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2019)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
 _ _ T // T _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D  // M _ _ _ _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
_ _ T // T _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // M _ S _ _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
_ _ T // T _ R _ _ _ // _ N D // M _ S _ _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
 H _ T // T _ R _ _ _ // _ N D // M _ S H _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

*K ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

This might be served for lunch
 H _ T // T _ R K _ _ // _ N D // M _ S H _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

Hot turkey and mashed potatoes


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

mainstay casserole

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

mainstay casserole

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

mainstay casserole

S _ _ P _ _ _ _'S //P _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

mainstay casserole

S _ _ P _ _ _ D'S //P _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Shepherd's Pie


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Lunch favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

N


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 5, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Lunch favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Lunch favorite:

_  _  _  _  T  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Lunch favorite:

_  _  _  _  T  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _

No L B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Lunch favorite:

_  _  _  _  T  //  _  N  D  //  C  _  T  T  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  S  _

No L B


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

fruit and cottage cheese


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes, that's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ R T _ N _ //C _ _ _ _ _ S

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ R T _ N _ //C _ _ _ _ _ S

No - D, G


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ R T _ N _ //C _ _ _ _ _ S

No - D, G, L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ R T _ N _ //C _ _ _ _ _ S

No - D, G, L, M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2019)

*K ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ R T _ N _ //C _ _ K _ _ S

No - D, G, L, M, B, Y 

one consonant left


----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)

H please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

A novelty dessert

_ _ R T _ N _ //C _ _ K _ _ S

No - D, G, L, M, B, Y, H

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

Fortune Cookies


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

YES!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

A very decadent French dessert ..

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

A very decadent French dessert ..

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No: T


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

A very decadent French dessert ..

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: R
No: T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

A very decadent French dessert ..

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: R
No: T S


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

A very decadent French dessert ..

_ _ _ R _ // C _ _ _

Yes: R C
No: T S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

A very decadent French dessert ..

_ _ _ R _ // C _ K _

Yes: R C K
No: T S

One consonant left


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

Opera Cake


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes! .. each slice is decorated with gold leaf


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Yikes, that is decadent, all right!


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

Mostly a breakfast dish, but can be had for any meal

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

Mostly a breakfast dish, but can be had for any meal

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ G G _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Mostly a breakfast dish, but can be had for any meal

_ _ _ _ N //_ N _ //_ G G S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Mostly a breakfast dish, but can be had for any meal

B _ _ _ N //_ N _ //_ G G S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Mostly a breakfast dish, but can be had for any meal

B _ C _ N //_ N _ //_ G G S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

Bacon and Eggs


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

 C _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

 C _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ 
N: L, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

C _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ 
 N: L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

C _ _ _ N // S_ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ S
N: L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

C _ _ _ N // S_ R_ _ _ // _ N D // _ R_ _ S
N: L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

C _ _ _ N // S_ R_ _ _ // _ N D // G R_ _ S
 N: L, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

C _ _ _ N // SH R_ _ _ // _ N D // G R_ TS
N: L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

C _ _ _ N // SH R_ M_ // _ N D // G R_ TS
N: L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

J ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Usually used as a main dish

C _ J_ N // SH R_ M_ // _ N D // G R_ TS
N: L, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

Cajun shrimp and grits


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

R please!


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R

No - S, D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R

No - S, D, T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R

No - S, D, T, M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ //B _ R _ _ R

No - S, D, T, M, W


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

_ _ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ //B _ R G _ R

No - S, D, T, M, W


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

C _ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ //B _ R G _ R

No - S, D, T, M, W


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

C _ L _ _ _ R N _ _ //B _ R G _ R

No - S, D, T, M, W 

one consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

C _ L _ _ _ R N _ _ //B _ R G _ R

No - S, D, T, M, W, Y

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

lunch or dinner item

C _ L _ F _ R N _ _ //B _ R G _ R

No - S, D, T, M, W, Y 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

California Burger?


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Breakfast item:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

N please


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm still thinking of the California burger. That was a good puzzle. Never had one of those.

S please Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Breakfast item:

_  _  _  S  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

chic said:


> I'm still thinking of the California burger. That was a good puzzle. Never had one of those.


Did you Google it? It is a regional thing and can differ depending where you are.

http://www.americanfoodroots.com/50...rger-means-different-things-different-people/


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

appetizer or side

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

appetizer or side

_ _ _ _ _ S _ //S _ L _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

appetizer or side

_ _ _ _ _ S _ //S _ L _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

appetizer or side

_ _ _ _ _ S _ //S _ L _ D

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

appetizer or side

_ _ _ _ _ S _ //S _ L _ D

No - R, B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

appetizer or side

_ _ _ _ _ S _ //S _ L _ D

No - R, B. M, B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

appetizer or side

_ _ C _ _ S _ //S _ L _ D

No - R, B. M, B, H 
one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2019)

Nicoise Salad?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*I never heard of it, but that must be it Pinky*


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

An Italian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

An Italian dish

_ _ _ T T _ T _

Y: T


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

frittata


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

You got it!


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

dessert 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ -_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

dessert 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ -_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

dessert 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ -_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

dessert 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ -_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - T, R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

dessert 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ D _ -D _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - T, R, H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

dessert 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ D _ -D _ _ _ //C _ _ _ 

No - T, R, H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

F please


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

P please


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

dessert 

P _ _ _ _ P P _ _ //_ P S _ D _ -D _ _ _ //C _ _ _ 

No - T, R, H, F


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Pineapple Upside-Down Cake .. I've never had one


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

That's right, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

A Middle-Eastern confection:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

A Middle-Eastern confection:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: C


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

K


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

A Middle-Eastern confection:

_ _ K _ _ _ _

Y: K
N: C


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

baklava


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes! I bought some today, after lunching at a Middle Eastern restaurant.


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Yes! I bought some today, after lunching at a Middle Eastern restaurant.


My mom loved baklava. It isn't easy to make and commercial products are often substandard.


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

a confection that has a strong association with a certain holiday

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

debodun said:


> My mom loved baklava. It isn't easy to make and commercial products are often substandard.


These are from an Armenian bakery.

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

a confection that has a strong association with a certain holiday

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

R?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

a confection that has a strong association with a certain holiday

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

a confection that has a strong association with a certain holiday

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ 

No - R, G


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

a confection that has a strong association with a certain holiday

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N S

No - R, G, T, C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

a confection that has a strong association with a certain holiday

_ _ _ _ _ //B _ _ N S

No - R, G, T, C, D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*J please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

a confection that has a strong association with a certain holiday

J _ _ _ _ //B _ _ N S

No - R, G, T, C, D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

Jelly beans


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

I love jelly beans .. especially the black ones!

What I'm having for dinner tonight - comfort food.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep, I like the black, too. You can just by bags of backs ones.


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

What I'm having for dinner tonight - comfort food.

_ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _ 

Y: N


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

What I'm having for dinner tonight - comfort food.

_ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ T // _ _ _ 

Y: N T


----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

What I'm having for dinner tonight - comfort food.

C _ _ C _ _ N // _ _ T // _ _ _ 

Y: N T C


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

chicken pot pie


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

main course

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

main course

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

main course

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S S _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

main course

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S S _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T, N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

main course

S _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ S S _ R _ _ _ 

No - T, N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

main course

S _ _ P _ R _ _ _ //_ _ S S _ R _ _ _ 

No - T, N, Y


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

main course

S _ _ P _ R _ C _ //C _ S S _ R _ _ _ 

No - T, N, Y, M


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

main course

S _ _ P _ R _ C _ //C _ S S _ R _ L _ 

No - T, N, Y, M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

main course

S H _ P _ R _ C _ //C _ S S _ R _ L _ 

No - T, N, Y, M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

main course

S H _ P _ R _ C K //C _ S S _ R _ L _ 

No - T, N, Y, M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

main course

S H _ P W R _ C K //C _ S S _ R _ L _ 

No - T, N, Y, M 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

I see it, but will leave it for someone else. Too swamped to take on another game.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

Shipwreck Casserole? Never heard of it before now .. I guess the ingredients are whatever is on hand?


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Correct, Pinky. I don't think there is a set recipe. There are many you can find online. I remembr my mom making it for my father. He likes it, but I wouldn't eat it - maybe it was the name. LOL.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

It was probably tasty, Deb 

A hearty starter:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

A hearty starter:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ P

Yes: P


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

A hearty starter:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ P

Yes: P S


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

A hearty starter:

_ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ P

Yes: P S T
No: C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

A hearty starter:

L _ _ T _ L // S _ _ P

Yes: P S T L
No: C


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

Lentil Soup

Next, a seasonal dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

(Sigh), that's it, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Eastern meat dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2019)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Eastern meat dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ L _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Eastern meat dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ L _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

S was already guessed


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

Oops .. R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Eastern meat dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ L _ 

No  - R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

>M ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Eastern meat dish

C _ _ C _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ S _ L _ 

No  - R, P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Eastern meat dish

C _ _ C K _ _ //_ _ K K _ //M _ S _ L _ 

No  - R, P


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Got it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

American Classic

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

American Classic

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _

Yes: S


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

American Classic

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // S T _ _ _

Yes: S T


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

K


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

American Classic

_ _ _ _ K _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // S T _ _ K

Yes: S T K


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Chicken Fried Steak


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

a food substitute

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

T


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

a food substitute

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

a food substitute

_ L _ _ N _ //_ _ L _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

K please


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

a food substitute

_ L _ _ N _ //_ _ L K

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

a food substitute

_ L M _ N _ //M _ L K

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

a food substitute

_ L M _ N D //M _ L K

No - T 
all consonants guessed


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

delete error - sorry


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Almond Milk

Loved by children:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Loved by children:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

S please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Loved by children:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

No C R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Loved by children:

L  _  L  L  _  _  _  _  S

No C R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2019)

It has to be "Lollypops"


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

Oops!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

Well, I'll give it to you, CG, but it's spelled Lollipops.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*Sunny, it won't be the first thing, that's misspelled, Besides it is only a game. Oh, BTW try Goggling Lollypops and see what you get. My computer shows one way with a y. *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

Sorry, CG, but since it was my entry, I had to decide on what the spelling was to be. If someone had asked for the letter Y, I would have said there is no Y. There are probably many foods with alternate spellings, but this game only works if the person starting a new one has one particular spelling in mind. (Didn't mean to hurt your feelings with this, and I did credit your answer as being right anyway. But you did use an alternate spelling, not the one I had in mind.)


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks Sunny!
*This is for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## chic (Oct 27, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*This is for the sweet tooth!

 R _ D // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D _ _ *

N:C,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*This is for the sweet tooth!

R _ D // V _ _ V _ _T // _ _ D _ _ 
*
N:C,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2019)

.. does the second word have an extra letter, Cg?


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

red velvet fudge


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ T T _ _ //S _ N _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

W please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ T T _ _ //S _ N _ W _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ T T _ _ //S _ N _ W _ C _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ T T _ _ //S _ N D W _ C _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 28, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ T T _ _ //S _ N D W _ C H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 28, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

_ _ _ _ _ _ R N _ T T _ R //S _ N D W _ C H 

No - G


----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2019)

F please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

mainly a lunch or snack item for kids

F _ _ F F _ R N _ T T _ R //S _ N D W _ C H 

No - G


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Fluffernutter Sandwich


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Delicious item out of the oven:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Delicious item out of the oven:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

D


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Delicious item out of the oven:

B  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  B  R  _  _  D

No C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Delicious item out of the oven:

B  _  N  _  N  _  //  N  _  _  //  B  R  _  _  D

No C  S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*Banana Nut Bread*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

That's it, CG!  Have a slice.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*I love it fresh out of the oven!

This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

N please .. this thread is making me hungry


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Pinky: The N is already there.*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

oops .. L please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // S _ _ _ R _ R _ _ _

N: L,P, Sorry*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

K please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // S _ _ _ R K R _ _ T

N: L,P, Sorry*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ _ _ _ G_ // _ N D // S _ _ _ R K R _ _ T

N: L,P,H, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

No esses in the first word?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

No Deb.


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*This would be a main dish.
_ _ B B _ G_ // _ N D // S _ _ _ R K R _ _ T

N: L,P,H, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Cabbage and sauerkraut


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Ethnic appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ /_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Ethnic appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ /_ _ _ _ _ 

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Ethnic appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ /_ _ _ _ _ 

No - D, N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Ethnic appetizer

S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ /_ _ _ _ S

No - D, N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Ethnic appetizer

S _ _ _ _ _ //_ G G /_ _ _ _ S

No - D, N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

R ?


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

Ethnic appetizer

S _ R _ _ _ //_ G G /R _ L L S

No - D, N, C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

S _ R _ _ _ //_ G G /R _ L L S

No - D, N, C, Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

S _ R _ _ P //_ G G /R _ L L S

No - D, N, C, Y 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Shrimp Egg Rolls?


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

Italian specialty:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

Italian specialty:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

Italian specialty:

_  _  S T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

Italian specialty:

_  _  S T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N R G


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

Italian specialty:

P  _  S T  _  F  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N R G M


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

Pastafagoli


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

That's it, Deb. I was thinking of the spelling Pastafazoola, but there seem to be a lot of different ways of spelling it.


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2019)

I think it's two words Sunny. Pasta Fagioli. That's the way I've always seen it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Any way it's spelled, it's delicious!


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

Regional specialty dessert

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

Regional specialty dessert

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

Regional specialty dessert

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ 

No - R, D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

T please


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2019)

*L ?*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

Regional specialty dessert

_ H _ _ //_ L _ //_ _ _ 

No - R, D, T, M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

S


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

Regional specialty dessert

S H _ _ //_ L _ //_ _ _ 

No - R, D, T, M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

Shoo Fly Pie?


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

Sunny gets it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

Anybody else remember this?






Deli staple:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

P


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Deli staple:

S  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No P T


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

salami sandwich


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

classic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2019)

P please


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

classic dessert
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Lemon Merengue Pie?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Main dish:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Main dish:

M  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  P  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Main dish:

M  _  _  //  G  _  _  //  G  _  _  //  P  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Moo Goo Gai Pan


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Italian-style appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Italian-style appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T T _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

*C ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Italian-style appetizer

_ _ _ _ C _ _ T T _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

N


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Italian-style appetizer

B _ _ _ C _ _ T T _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Italian-style appetizer

B R _ _ C _ _ T T _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Italian-style appetizer

B R _ S C _ _ T T _ 

No - N 

One consonant remaining


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

Italian-style appetizer

B R _ S C H _ T T _ 

No - N 
all consonants guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Bruschetta*


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Correct, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

I would call this an incidental:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

I would call this an incidental:
_ P _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ P


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

I would call this an incidental:
S P _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ P 

N: L


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Spinach Artichoke Dip


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

A meat dish of German origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

A meat dish of German origin

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2019)

K please?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 14, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

A meat dish of German origin

S _ _ _ _ B _ _ T _ N

 No - K 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2019)

A meat dish of German origin

S _ _ _ R B R _ T _ N

 No - K 

all consonants guessed


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

I'll let somebody else take this one. Good puzzle.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2019)

Got three performances of our show this weekend. Opening night tonight!


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

Sauerbraten


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

Yavol !


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

S


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

A dessert:

_  R  _  _  _  S  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

A dessert:

C  R  _  _  _  S  //  S  _  _  _  T  T  _

No D B

Pretty obvious, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Crepes Suzette


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - G, T, N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - G, T, N, M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2019)

Y* please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - G, T, N, M, Y


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Another regional specialty

_ _ _ L _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ L _ 

No - G, T, N, M, Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2019)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Another regional specialty

P _ _ L _ _ _ L P _ _ _ //S C R _ P P L _ 

No - G, T, N, M, Y, B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2019)

*H ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Another regional specialty

P H _ L _ _ _ L P H _ _ //S C R _ P P L _ 

No - G, T, N, M, Y, B


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Another regional specialty

P H _ L _ D _ L P H _ _ //S C R _ P P L _ 

No - G, T, N, M, Y, B 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Philadelphia scrapple?  (What is that?)


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

You're correct, Sunny. Google it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Item used in a lot of foods of the season:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2019)

S please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

nutmeg ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

dessert

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

P ?


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2019)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

dessert

P _ _ _ _ //_ _ K _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

dessert

P _ _ N _ //_ _ K _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Pound Cake?


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Snack, main course, part of breakfast, lunch, dinner, whatever:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2019)

N please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Snack, main course, part of breakfast, lunch, dinner, whatever:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _ 

No N


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Snack, main course, part of breakfast, lunch, dinner, whatever:

_  H  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  S  _ 

No N


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Cheddar cheese


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

An Italian origin condiment

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2019)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

An Italian origin condiment

_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ C _ //_ _ _ C _ 

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

An Italian origin condiment

_ _ _ _ _ N _ S C _ //S _ _ C _ 

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

An Italian origin condiment

_ _ _ _ _ N _ S C _ //S _ _ C _ 

No - R, B


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2019)

F?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

An Italian origin condiment

_ _ _ _ _ N _ S C _ //S _ _ C _ 

No - R, B, F


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

An Italian origin condiment

P _ _ _ _ N _ S C _ //S _ _ C _ 

No - R, B, F


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

An Italian origin condiment

P _ T T _ N _ S C _ //S _ _ C _ 

No - R, B, F 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm stumped, Deb.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

Puttanesco Sauce?


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

Close enough, Pinky. It's Puttanesca sauce.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

I know I've heard of it before .. obviously unsure of the spelling. Must look it up.

A dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // P_ _ 

Y: P


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

R please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ // P_ _ 

Y: P R
N: L


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ N // _ R _ _ _ // P_ _ 

Y: P R N
N: L


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ T _ N // _ R _ _ _ // P_ _

Y: P R N T
N: L H


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ T _ N // _ R _ _ _ // P_ _

Y: P R N T
N: L H D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ T _ N // _ R _ _ _ // P_ _

Y: P R N T
N: L H D G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ T _ N // C R _ _ _ // P_ _

Y: P R N T C
N: L H D G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

_ _ _ T _ N // C R _ _ M // P_ _

Y: P R N T C M
N: L H D G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

A dessert:

B _ _ T _ N // C R _ _ M // P_ _

Y: P R N T C M B
N: L H D G


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Boston cream pie


----------



## Pinky (Nov 26, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm ashamed not to have had a clue to that 1st word. Congrats Deb.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Chic, tsk.  What would John and Abigail Adams say?


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Vegetable

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

B ?


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

M please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

Vegetable

B _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ B _


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

Vegetable

B _ _ C C _ _ _ //_ _ B _


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

R please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

Vegetable

B R _ C C _ _ _ //R _ B _


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2019)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Vegetable

B R _ C C _ L _ //R _ B _ 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

Broccoli Rabe?


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

A vegetable:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

A vegetable:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Swiss chard?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but could be a dinner as well.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but could be a dinner as well.

_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

N?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but could be a dinner as well.

_ _ _ _ N //S _ N _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but could be a dinner as well.

_ _ B _ N //S _ N _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but could be a dinner as well.

_ _ B _ N //S _ N _ _ _ _ H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

J please


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but could be a dinner as well.

_ _ B _ N //S _ N D W _ _ H 

No - R, J


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

Mainly a lunch item, but could be a dinner as well.

C _ B _ N //S _ N D W _ C H 

No - R, J 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2019)

*Cuban Sandwich*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Citygirl scored this one.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

Congrats CG. I was way off on this one.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

This is something for the sweet tooth.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

This is something for the sweet tooth.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

This is something for the sweet tooth.

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

This is something for the sweet tooth.

*_ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ N // _ _ N _ T //_ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _* 

N: R,


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

This is something for the sweet tooth.

*_ _ N _ _ _ _ L _ // _ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ N // _ _ N _ T //_ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _*

N: R, 

Sunny: You called R before


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

This is something for the sweet tooth.

*_ _ N _ _ _ _ L _ // _ _ S _ D _ // D _ _ N // _ _ N D T //_ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ D D _ N _*

N: R,

Sunny: You called R before


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Pineapple upside down bundt cake with pudding


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

oops


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

A seasonal vegetable (or fruit to be technically accurate)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

A seasonal vegetable (or fruit to be technically accurate)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _                               

No - C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

A seasonal vegetable (or fruit to be technically accurate)

_ _ T T _ _ N _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _                               

No - C, M


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

A seasonal vegetable (or fruit to be technically accurate)

_ _ T T _ _ N _ T //S _ _ _ S _

No - C, M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

A seasonal vegetable (or fruit to be technically accurate)

_ _ T T _ _ N _ T //S _ _ _ S H

No - C, M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*Butternut Squash*


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes. that's right.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*This would be something for dinner.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*This would be something for dinner.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ S _*


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*This would be something for dinner.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ S T*


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*This would be something for dinner.

_ _ _ K // _ _ _ _ S T* 

N: P,


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*This would be something for dinner.

_ _ _ K // B _ _ _ S T

N: P,*


----------



## chic (Dec 5, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*This would be something for dinner.

D_ CK // B R _ _ S T

N: P,

That's all for the consonants*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

duck breast


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

dessert or meal side

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

You got it Deb!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

dessert or meal side

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

dessert or meal side

_ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

dessert or meal side

_ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ D

No - S, G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

dessert or meal side

_ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ D

No - S, G, H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*R please


Deb: Are you sure there is no S*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

dessert or meal side

_ R _ N B _ R R _ //B R _ _ D

No - *S*, G, H


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2019)

Cranberry bread


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  R  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  R  //  S  _  H  _  _  T  _  _  _ 

No B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

Main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  R  //  S  _  H  _  _  T  _  _  L

No B


----------



## Pinky (Dec 9, 2019)

Z please


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

Wiener schnitzel


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

Jawold!


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

a meat dish (I wouldn't eat any. LOL)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 9, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

a meat dish (I wouldn't eat any. LOL)

_ T _ _ _ //T _ _ T _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 9, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

a meat dish (I wouldn't eat any. LOL)

S T _ _ _ //T _ R T _ R _ 

One consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

a meat dish (I wouldn't eat any. LOL)

S T _ _ K //T _ R T _ R _ 

all consonants guessed


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

I wouldn't eat it either.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

Me, neither.
Steak Tartare


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: N


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No: N G S


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ R _ _ _

No: N G S
Yes: R


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ R _ _ _

No: N G S C
Yes: R


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ R _ _ _

No: N G S C T
Yes: R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ R _ _ _

No: N G S C T D
Yes: R


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

B


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ _ _ R _ B _

No: N G S C T D
Yes: R B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

A vegetable _*I *_have never eaten!

_ _ H _ R _ B _

No: N G S C T D
Yes: R B H


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

Only 2 consonants left ... need a hint?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

Kohlrabi?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

Yesssss, Sunny, you got it!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2019)

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _

No B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _

No B V


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

C please


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

A beverage:

C  _  _  _  _

No B V R


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Cider


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Sorry, no. Try again!


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

C  _  _  _  _

No B V R P H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

C  _  _  _  _

No B V R P H F L


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

C  _  _  _  _

No B V R P H F L T


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

C  _  _  _  _

No B V R P H F L T Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

C  _  S  _  _

No B V R P H F L T Y G N


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

M please?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

cosmo


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

You got it, deb, at last!


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

Okay, what's in it? I never heard of this before.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Popular drink in these parts. Mainly cranberry juice and vodka.
https://www.inspiredtaste.net/19420/perfect-cosmopolitan-cocktail-recipe/


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

Okay. It's a cocktail beverage! I didn't know. Just guessed letters that hadn't been guessed. Good puzzle.


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

appetizer or snack originated in the Middle East

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

appetizer or snack originated in the Middle East

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

appetizer or snack originated in the Middle East

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

appetizer or snack originated in the Middle East

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S H

No - M, Y


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

Bump

R please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

T ?


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

C please


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

appetizer or snack originated in the Middle East

B _ B _ //_ _ _ _ _ S H

No - M, Y, R, T, C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

appetizer or snack originated in the Middle East

B _ B _ //G _ N _ _ S H

No - M, Y, R, T, C 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

No idea, deb.  Maybe someone else will recognize it.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

Baba Ganoush?


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

An American dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

An American dessert:

B _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: B


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

An American dessert:

B _ N _ N _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: B N


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

bananas foster?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

You got it, Deb! I've never had it .. sounds good, but quite sweet.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

I never heard of it. What is it?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bananas_Foster


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

Sounds good!


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

a meat dish of German origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

a meat dish of German origin

_ _ _ _ R _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

a meat dish of German origin

_ _ _ _ R _ R _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

Sauerbraten?


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

An Australian dish

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

An Australian dish

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: S


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

An Australian dish

P _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _

Y: P T
N: S


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

An Australian dish

P _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _

Y: P T
N: S Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

pie floater?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes, that's it, Deb


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

classic snack or dessert

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

R please?


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

classic snack or dessert

T _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

classic snack or dessert

T _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ /C_ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

classic snack or dessert

T _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ /C_ _ K _ _ _ S

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

It looks like tool house cookies, in spite of the extra dash in "cookies."  But then, one extra cookie is always good!


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

Toll House cookies is correct - spelling is a regional thing I guess.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Usually an entree for lunch:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

Quiche?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Good grief, I give up! You are too good!


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

an Italian-American staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

an Italian-American staple

P _ P P _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Pepperoni Pizza?


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes, you're correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

upside down cake?


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Sorry, this dessert is right side up!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  K  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  K  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

angel food cake?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Nope. (First word has 6 dashes.)


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  L _  //  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  K  _

No R


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

A dessert:

D  _  _  _  L _  //  _  _  _  D  //  C  _  K  _

No R M


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2019)

B?


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

V please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

A dessert:

D  _  V  _  L _  //  _  _  _  D  //  C  _  K  _

No R M B


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

Devils Food Cake


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes!  I'll have some, please.


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

A much maligned seasonal food

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 23, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

A much maligned seasonal food

_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Fruitcake!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 23, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _ 

No P


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _ 

No P


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  S

No P T


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  S

No P T C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  S

No P T C R B


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

F  please


----------



## connect1 (Dec 25, 2019)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  M  //  _  N  D  //  _  M  S

No P T C R B F G

No more consonants!


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

em and ems


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

Correct, deb.  Or, if I spelled it correctly, it would have been M & M's.

And there is a rap artist named Eminem.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ _ _ _ _ //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ _ _ _ _ //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ _ _ C _ //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ _ _ C K //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ K _ _ S 

No - P


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2019)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ L _ C K //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ K _ _ S 

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

An American regional sweet

_ L _ C K //_ N D //_ _ _ T _ //C _ _ K _ _ S 

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2019)

*Would it be the oreo "Black and White Cookies"*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

Black and White cookies are not oreos.  They are those large cookies where half is covered in chocolate icing, and the other half in white. Delicious!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2019)

*I never heard of them. Do they taste like an oreo?*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

No. They taste like a vanilla cookie, and get the rest of the taste from the icing.

Citygirl, you're up next. Enjoy your cookie! 

P.S. I think it's an east coast thing. They probably started in the NY delis, and we have them in Maryland. Not sure where else.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

Sunny is right about the cookies I was referencing. Someone brought a batch to the senior Christmas party. Citygirl gets to start the next one.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*This is a chinese dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*This is a chinese dessert

_ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*This is a chinese dessert

G _ N G _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _* 

N: S,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

ginger milk curd


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

a seasonal dessert that originated in the American south

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

a seasonal dessert that originated in the American south

_ _ _ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

a seasonal dessert that originated in the American south

S _ _ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2019)

W ?


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2019)

C please?


----------



## connect1 (Dec 30, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

a seasonal dessert that originated in the American south

S W _ _ T //P _ T _ T _ //P _ _ 

No - C, D

all consonants guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*Sweet Potato Pie*


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

That's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*Another item for the sweet tooth*

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*Another item for the sweet tooth*

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // C _ _ c _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*Another item for the sweet tooth*

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // C _ _ C _ L _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*Another item for the sweet tooth*

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ // C _ _ C _ L _ T _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

H!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*Another item for the sweet tooth*

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ S S _ _ T _ _ // C H _ C _ L _ T _ S

Sorry Pinky, I didn't see you!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

I snuck up on you 

How about an R?


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

That you did Pinky!

*Another item for the sweet tooth*

_ // B _ _ // B _ _ // _ _ // _ S S _ R T _ _ // C H _ C _ L _ T _ S


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

A big box of assorted chocolates!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ C _ //C _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ _ _ //_ C _ //C R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

M


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ _ _ //_ C _ //C R _ _ M


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ _ _ //_ C _ //C R _ _ M 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ L _ //_ C _ //C R _ _ M 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

Y?


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ L _ //_ C _ //C R _ _ M 

No - H, Y


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

A dessert or sweet snack

_ _ D _ _ //R _ P P L _ //_ C _ //C R _ _ M 

No - H, Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

Fudge Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

Popular food started by an ethnic group:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

Popular food started by an ethnic group:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

Popular food started by an ethnic group:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  M  _  S _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

eggplant parmesan?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

Asian-American meat dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

Deb!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

B please, Deb ... where are youuuuu???


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

Anybody see Deb lately?


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

Asian-American meat dish

_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, B


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

Asian-American meat dish

_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, B, T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

N ?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 8, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

Asian-American meat dish
_ R _ N G _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - S, B, T, P, F


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

Asian-American meat dish
_ R _ N G _ //C _ _ C _ _ N

No - S, B, T, P, F


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

Orange Chicken?


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

I had that for lunch.  

Greek dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Greek dish:

_  _  _  S  S  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

MOUSSAKA


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

Usually a breakfast item, but to me, a treat anytime.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2020)

T?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

Usually a breakfast item, but to me, a treat anytime.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

Usually a breakfast item, but to me, a treat anytime.

_ R _ _ _ _ //T _ _ S T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

French Toast?


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

Sunny triumphs again.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Usually eaten by the very young, or maybe the very old:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Usually eaten by the very young, or maybe the very old:

P  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2020)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Usually eaten by the very young, or maybe the very old:

P  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2020)

B please?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2020)

Usually eaten by the very young, or maybe the very old:

P  _  B  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2020)

M please?


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2020)

pablum


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2020)

Bingo, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

veggie dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

veggie dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //W _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ //S _ _ _ _


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

veggie dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //W _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ //S _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

veggie dish

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ //W _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ //S _ _ _ _


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

T  ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2020)

H please


----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2020)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2020)

veggie dish

_ R _ C C _ L _ //W _ T H //C H _ S _ _ //S _ _ C _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

Broccoli with cheese sauce

Next, could be a main course, doesn't have to be:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2020)

P please?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 14, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

Next, could be a main course, doesn't have to be:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  P

T L


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Next, could be a main course, doesn't have to be:

_  R  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  _  _ N  //  S  _  _  P

T L M


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2020)

G please?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Next, could be a main course, doesn't have to be:

_  R  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  _  _ N  //  S  _  _  P

T L M G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Next, could be a main course, doesn't have to be:

_  R  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  _  _ N  //  S  _  _  P

T L M G B


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

French Onion Soup?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

I will continue, as I'm sure I'm correct 

These can be either sweet or more often, savoury:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

These can be either sweet or more often, savoury:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

N: N


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

These can be either sweet or more often, savoury:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

N: N R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

Hint added ..

These Indian starters/sides can be either sweet or more often, savoury:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N R T


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

samosas


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

You got it right, deb


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - M


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - M


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

R?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

_ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ S

No - M, B


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

_ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ S

No - M, B, G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

F R _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ S

No - M, B, G, C, P


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

F R _ _ D //_ _ _ T _ _ S

No - M, B, G, C, P


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

Asian-American appetizer

F R _ _ D //_ _ N T _ N S

No - M, B, G, C, P, L 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

Fried wontons?  (The only wontons I've ever encountered were in soup!)


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

That's correct, Sunny. The Asian restaurant 2 miles form my house has them on their appetizer menu.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 19, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2020)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

cafe au lait?


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

an appetizer or light lunch item

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

an appetizer or light lunch item

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ //S _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

an appetizer or light lunch item

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ //S _ L _ D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

an appetizer or light lunch item

C _ _ C _ _ _ //C _ _ S _ _ //S _ L _ D


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

C was already guessed.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

oops .. H please


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

an appetizer or light lunch item

C H _ C K _ _ //C _ _ S _ _ //S _ L _ D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2020)

an appetizer or light lunch item

C H _ C K _ N //C _ _ S _ R //S _ L _ D 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2020)

*Chicken Caesar Salad*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)

O Please


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

Citygirl was correct.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

*Could be a lunch item!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ *


----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2020)

N please?


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*Could be a lunch item!

_ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _*


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*Could be a lunch item!

_ _ _ N _ _ _ // T _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _*

N: Y


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*Could be a lunch item!

_ _ _ N _ _ _ // T _ R T _ L L _ //_ R _ _*

N: Y


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

Spanish Tortilla Wrap?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*Sorry Deb, it is not!*


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2020)

C please?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

spinach tortilla wrap


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*You're right Deb.*


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

a classic, usually homemade, sweet snack

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

a classic, usually homemade, sweet snack

R _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

a classic, usually homemade, sweet snack

R _ _ _ //_ R _ S _ _ _ S //S _ _ _ R _ S

No -  B, D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2020)

Q please


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

a classic, usually homemade, sweet snack

R _ C _ //_ R _ S _ _ _ S //S Q _ _ R _ S

No -  B, D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*Rice Krispies Squares*


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

Citygirl got it.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

This is a main course.
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

This is a main course.
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

N: L, N,


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

This is a main course.
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

N: L, N, D,


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

This is a main course.
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // S_ _ _

N: L, N, D,


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

This is a main course.
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T // _ _ T _ T _ // S_ _ _

N: L, N, D,


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2020)

P please?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

crock pot potato soup?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 28, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

A buffet and pot luck staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Deviled Eggs?


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

Sunny triumphs again.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

A local favorite:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 28, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## chic (Jan 29, 2020)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

A local favorite:

C  R  _  _  //  C _  K  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

crab cakes?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Jan 30, 2020)

Y please?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - Y


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - Y, T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ _ _ N _ _ //B _ _ _ 

No - Y, T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ R _ N _ _ //B _ _ _ 

No - Y, T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ R _ N _ _ //B _ _ F

No - Y, T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ R _ N _ _ //B _ _ F

No - Y, T, D


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ R _ N _ _ //B _ _ F

No - Y, T, D, C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

Asian American main dish

_ R _ N G _ //B _ _ F

No - Y, T, D, C, P 
all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

eh ... Orange Beef?


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

A Canadian retro kids drink:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

A Canadian retro kids drink:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: P


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

A Canadian retro kids drink:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: P L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

A Canadian retro kids drink:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: P L D


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

A Canadian retro kids drink:

_ R _ S _ _ _

Y: R S
N: P L D N


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Hint: similar to Kool-Aid in flavour.                                                                                                       A Canadian retro kids drink:

_ R _ S _ _ _

Y: R S
N: P L D N C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Hint: similar to Kool-Aid in flavour.                                                                                                       A Canadian retro kids drink:

F R _ S H _ _

Y: R S F H
N: P L D N C 

Vowels only left


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

Freshie?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes! Freshie was our Kool-Aid


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

Was a wild guess - I never heard of it.


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

A sweet snack or dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

C?


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

A sweet snack or dessert

_ _ _ C _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2020)

N please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

A sweet snack or dessert

_ T _ C _ _ //_ _ N _ 

No - L, R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

A sweet snack or dessert

S T _ C _ _ //_ _ N S

No - L, R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Sticky  Buns


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky scores again.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Yummy breakfast food ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Yummy breakfast food ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ F F _ _ _

Y: F


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2020)

L please?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Yummy breakfast food ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // W _ F F L _ _

Y: F W L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

B please?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Belgian waffles


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

Yummy breakfast food ..

B _ L _ _ _ N // W _ F F L _ S

Y: F W L  N B S

Deb got it right!


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Belgian wallfes are right next to the French toast! (LOL)

Asian American appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Asian American appetizer

S _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Asian American appetizer

S _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Asian American appetizer

S _ S _ M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Asian American appetizer

S _ S _ M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T, R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

hmmm, the 2nd word has me stumped ..

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Asian American appetizer

S _ S _ M _ //N _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T, R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Asian American appetizer

S _ S _ M _ //N _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T, R, G


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Asian American appetizer

S _ S _ M _ //N _ _ D _ _ S 

No - T, R, G, P 

one consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*Sesame Noodles*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes - it's sesame noodles


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

This is usually used for a main course

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

This is usually used for a main course

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Added another dash to last word! *


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2020)

S please?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

This is usually used for a main course

*_ _ _ _ _ L _ // _ _ _ L _ _ L _ _ _ R // _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ S _

Added another dash to last word!*


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

This is usually used for a main course

*_ _ F F _ L _ // _ _ _ L _ F L _ _ _ R // _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ // _ N D // _ H _ _ S _

N: T*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

This is usually used for a main course

*_ _ F F _ L _ // C _ _ L _ F L _ _ _ R // _ _ _ _ D // _ _ C // _ N D // C H _ _ S _

N: T*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

This is usually used for a main course

*_ _ F F _ L _ // C _ _ L _ F L _ W _ R // _ _ _ _ D // _ _ C // _ N D // C H _ _ S _

N: T*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

This is usually used for a main course

*_ _ F F _ L _ // C _ _ L _ F L _ W _ R // _ _ _ _ D // M _ C // _ N D // C H _ _ S _

N: T*


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

buffalo cauliflower mac and cheese


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

I hadn't heard of it, but the letters fit

Originally a regional dish, but made pretty much everywhere now.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

Originally a regional dish, but made pretty much everywhere now.

_ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _S


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

Originally a regional dish, but made pretty much everywhere now.

_ _ S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _S

NO - L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

Originally a regional dish, but made pretty much everywhere now.

_ _ S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ _S

NO - L, R, M


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

Originally a regional dish, but made pretty much everywhere now.

_ _ S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ _S

NO - L, R, M, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

T already used


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

Originally a regional dish, but made pretty much everywhere now.

B _ S T _ _ //B _ _ _ D //B _ _ _S

NO - L, R, M, W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

Boston Baked Beans

A side dish, originally ethnic:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

A side dish, originally ethnic:

_  P  _  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  C  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

Spanish rice


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

An Italian-American main course

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

An Italian-American main course

_ _ _ P _ _ _ T //P _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

An Italian-American main course

_ _ _ P _ _ _ T //P _ _ _ _ S _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

A French side dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

S please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

A French side dish:

P  _  _  _  _  S //  _  R  _  _  _  S

No N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

French side dish:

P  _  _  _  _  S //  _  R  _  T  _  S

No N C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

F please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2020)

pommes frites


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

a veggie side dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

a veggie side dish

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

a veggie side dish

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ 

No - M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

a veggie side dish

S T _ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ R _ //S _ _ _ _ _

No - M, L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

L was already guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

N ?


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2020)

W please?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

a veggie side dish

S T _ F F _ D //_ _ _ R N //S _ _ _ _ _

No - M, L, W, P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

a veggie side dish

S T _ F F _ D //_ C _ R N //S _ _ _ S _

No - M, L, W, P, G


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

Stuffed Acorn Squash


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

*Mexican dish .. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

*Mexican dish .. 

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _* 

N: S


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

*Mexican dish .. 

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _* 

N: S N


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

*Mexican dish .. 

C _ _ _ C _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: S N C


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

*Mexican dish .. 

 C _ _ _ C H _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: S N C H


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

ceviche mixto ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

sorry .. one word is correct


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

No idea. But enchiladas are about as far as my Mexican food knowledge goes. (And now you've got me hungry.)


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

Okay .. a hint:

Ceviche is correct


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

How bout a plain old B?


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

ceviche pulpo


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Nope.
Hint: 3 consonants in second word.


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Okay, you guessed Cheviche, so I have to give you the other V

*Mexican dish .. 

 C H E V I C H E // V _ R _ _*

Y: C H R
N: S N


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

cheviche verde


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

meat main course

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

meat main course

_ _ _ _ //_ F //L _ _ B


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

meat main course

_ _ _ _ //_ F //L _ M B 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

meat main course

_ _ _ K //_ F //L _ M B 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

C ?


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 17, 2020)

Rack of lamb


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

meat main course

R _ C K //_ F //L _ M B 

No - S 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Deb, it's been guessed.


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

Oops.  Try this one:

A dessert named for someone:

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

Peach Melba.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow, very good, Kris! (Assuming that's right.)


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

Yep, Kris is correct.


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2020)

bump - Kris's turn.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

sorry to hold up traffic.

_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _//


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

hmmm, no hints? 

Okay - T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Not a main course.

_ _ S T _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _//


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

aaah -- not that it makes guessing any easier  

S please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> aaah -- not that it makes guessing any easier
> 
> S please


 Yes one S.  This food is unique to one country.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

How about an R?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _
> Not a main course.
> 
> _ _ S T R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _//
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

P please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

One P
_ _ S T R _ _ _ _ _ // P _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

M please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

No M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

No D sorry. Wanna clue.


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2020)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

B


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

_ _ a dessert:
 S T R _ _ _ _ N // P _ _ _ _ _ _ //

N: C D G B

clue: first word is Australian


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

a dessert:
_ _S T R _ _ _ _ N // P _ _ _ _ _ _ //

 already have S.
N: C D G B M

clue: first word is Australian


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

V please


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

F please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

H


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Pinky knows it



Kris148 said:


> A US T R A L I AN // P _ V L _ V _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

Australian Pavlova .. which is delicious, by the way


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Australian Pavlova .. which is delicious, by the way


Yeh finally. Like pulling teeth   your floor Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

Asian delicacy

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

savory or dessert

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

_ _ R _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

P please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

_ _ R _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R 
N: P


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

_ _ R _ S // _ _ S _ // S _ _ _

Y: R S
N: P


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

_ _ R _ S // _ _ S _ // S _ _ _

Y: R S
N: P K


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

_ _ R _ S // _ _ S _ // S _ _ _

Y: R S
N: P K C


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

T please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

_ _ R _ S // _ _ S T // S _ _ _

Y: R S T
N: P K C


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

M please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

_ _ R _ S // _ _ S T // S _ _ _

Y: R S T
N: P K C M


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

B _ R _ S // _ _ S T // S _ _ _

Y: R S T B
N: P K C M


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

could be entree or main course

Asian delicacy

B _ R D S // _ _ S T // S _ _ _

Y: R S T B D
N: P K C M


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

*Birds Nest Soup*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

You are correct, Kris!


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Asian dish.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

L please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> L please


sorry no L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

No: S L.

Asian dish.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

R please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

No: S L.

Asian dish.

_ _ _ _ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _ _ _ _ _ _ R _ // C _ _ C _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ R _ // C H _ C K _ _ // 

No: SLDM


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

yes an N. You now have the second word.

_ _ _ _ _ _ R _ // C H _ C K _ N //

No: SLDM


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

yes T
T _ _ _ _ _ R _ // C H _ C K _ N //


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

Tandoori Chicken?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Tandoori Chicken?


Correct Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

I love Tandoori Chicken! Will be back with something in a few minutes.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

Middle Eastern appetizer:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

F please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

Middle Eastern appetizer:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: F


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2020)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

Middle Eastern appetizer:

B _ B _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Yes: B
Sorry, No: F M C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

M was guessed already, Sunny.

Middle Eastern appetizer:

B _ B _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Yes: B
Sorry, No: F M C


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2020)

baba ganoush


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes, Deb! .. and I have a funny feeling I did it before   Oh well, life goes on


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2020)

Italian origin main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2020)

Italian origin main dish

_ _ S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2020)

Italian origin main dish

_ _ S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

C please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

d


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

Kris, you are only allowed one letter at a time.


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

Italian origin main dish

_ _ S _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ S _

No - T, F, R, D, C


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

M please?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

is there such a thing as Lasagna Bolognese?


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

Pinky said:


> is there such a thing as Lasagna Bolognese?



IDK @Pinky. There is a pasta sauce called Bolognese sauce though.


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes there is, Google it. You can even see photos. 

Go for it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks Deb

Korean .. usually a main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Korean .. usually a main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: D


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Korean .. usually a main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ P

Y: P
N: D T


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

bibimbap


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes! I think I did this one before too ... geez, I've got to get some new foods in my repertoire!


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - N, T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

_ _ _ L _ _ _

No - N, T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

_ _ _ L _ _ _

No - N, T, M


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

_ _ _ L _ _ _

No - N, T, M, S


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

_ _ _ L _ _ _

No - N, T, M, S, R, P, C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

F?


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2020)

a popular dessert of southern European origin

B _ _ L _ _ _

No - N, T, M, S, R, P, C, D, F


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

wild guess .. baklava?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> wild guess .. baklava?


Sounds good to me Pinky.


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2020)

Pinky was first with the right answer, so it's her turn.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Middle Eastern confection

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

P please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Middle Eastern confection

_ _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: P


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

R please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Middle Eastern confection

_ _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: P R


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

M please


----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2020)

D please?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris, really, please!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

ONE letter at a time, Kris 

Middle Eastern confection

_ _ L _ _ _


Yes: L
Sorry, No: P R S D M


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

halvah?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Correct, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

An American regional dessert

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

P please, Deb


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

An American regional dessert

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //P _ _ 

No - N, D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Shoo Fly Pie?


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Shoo Fly Pie?


What????


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

I tried the Dinah Shore version, but it didn't go through. Stay tuned....


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/15853/my-grandmas-shoo-fly-pie/

If you're old enough to remember the 1940's, you might remember this song. It was a top hit!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Italian American treat, guaranteed to clog your arteries:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/15853/my-grandmas-shoo-fly-pie/  either did this Sunny. Such an a odd name. Is it literal.. being flies congregated around the pie as it was cooling?

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/15853/my-grandmas-shoo-fly-pie/



https://whatscookingamerica.net/History/PieHistory/ShooflyPie.htm

From the origin of the name given in that second link, it sounds like you are right, Kris. Doesn't sound very appetizing!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Italian American treat, guaranteed to clog your arteries:

M  _  _  _  B  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No P


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

L please Sunny


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Italian American treat, guaranteed to clog your arteries:

M  _  _  T  B  _  L  L  //  _  _  _ 

No P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunny is there an extra B missing there?


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

meatball sub


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

You got it, deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

Japanese origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

Japanese origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - P


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

Japanese origin

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - P, C


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

T?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

Japanese origin

_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ 

No - P, C, S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

Japanese origin

_ _ _ _ T _ R _ 

No - P, C, S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

Japanese origin

_ _ _ _ T _ R _ 

No - P, C, S, M


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

N please


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

Japanese origin

_ _ _ _ T _ R _ 

No - P, C, S, M, N, W, B


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Yakitori?


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

A favourite dessert

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

A favourite dessert

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

No: N


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

A favourite dessert

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // P _ _

Yes: P
No: N


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

key lime pie?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow, you got it!


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

breakfast cereal

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

breakfast cereal

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //W _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

breakfast cereal

_ H _ _ _ _ _ _ //W H _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

breakfast cereal

S H _ _ _ _ _ _ //W H _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Shredded Wheat


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes it is, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

Swedish party fare:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

Swedish party fare:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ T _

Y: T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

Swedish party fare:

S _ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ T _

Y: T  S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

Swedish party fare:

S _ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ T _

Y: T S 
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

Swedish party fare:

S _ _ R _ _ S T _ R T _

Y: T S R
N: D


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

Smorgastarta ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

Righto, Deb


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

A spring holiday candy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

A spring holiday candy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ GG


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

A spring holiday candy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ GG

No - N, L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

A spring holiday candy

C _ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ //_ GG

No - N, L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

*I'll guess "Coconut Cream Egg"*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Close, but not quite there. There would have been another C in the first word.

A spring holiday candy

C _ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ //_ GG

No - N, L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Close, but not quite there. There would have been another C in the first word.

A spring holiday candy

C _ D _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ //_ GG

No - N, L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*My mind is mush today but let's try "Y"*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Close, but not quite there. There would have been another C in the first word.

A spring holiday candy

C _ D _ _ _ Y //C _ _ _ _ //_ GG

No - N, L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*"Cadbury Creme Egg"*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ -_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ .*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

_ _ _ N T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ -_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ T _ .*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

_ _ _ N T R _ // _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // R _ _ -_ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ R _ T _ .*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

C _ _ N T R _ // _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // R _ _ -_ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ R _ T _ .*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

C _ _ N T R Y // _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // R _ _ -_ Y _ _ // _ R _ _ Y // _ N _ // _ R _ T _ .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

C _ _ N T R Y // _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // R _ D -_ Y _ D // _ R _ _ Y // _ N D // _ R _ T _ .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

C _ _ N T R Y // _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // R _ D -_ Y _ D // G R _ _ Y // _ N D // G R _ T _ .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

*V ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

C _ _ N T R Y // _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // R _ D -_ Y _ D // G R _ V Y // _ N D // G R _ T S .*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*This was thought of as breakfast but could be any time.

C _ _ N T R Y // H _ _ // _ _ T H // R _ D -_ Y _ D // G R _ V Y // _ N D // G R _ T S .


2 consonants left folks*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

Looks like: Country ham with red-eyed gravy and grits.


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

Main course:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

Main course:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

How about an S?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

Main course:

_  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _
            S


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

Main course:

_  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

 No     S H R B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

Main course:

_  _  L  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

 No     S H R B D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

Main course:

F  _  L  _  T  //  M _  _  _  _  _

 No     S H R B D


----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2020)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Main course:

F  _  L  _  T  //  M _  _  N  _  N

 No     S H R B D


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

Filet mignon


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Correct, deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

main course - meat

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

main course - meat

B _ _ _ //B _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Beef Bourgignon?


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

An ethnic side dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

An ethnic side dish:

_  _  _  S  _  _  S 

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

An ethnic side dish:

_  _  _  S  H  _  S 

No T R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

An ethnic side dish:

K  _  _  S  H  _  S 

No T R G


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

Knishes


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

Asian dish, sometimes an entree, sometimes a main.

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

Asian dish, sometimes an entree, sometimes a main.

R _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

Asian dish, sometimes an entree, sometimes a main.

R _ _ _ N

Y: R  N


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

K


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

Asian dish, sometimes an entree, sometimes a main.

R _ _ _ N

Y: R N
N: K


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

ramen ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

from the southwest U.S., but it wouldn't appeal to me

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

from the southwest U.S., but it wouldn't appeal to me

_ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

from the southwest U.S., but it wouldn't appeal to me

_ _ T T _ _ S _ _ _ _ //S T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

from the southwest U.S., but it wouldn't appeal to me

R _ T T _ _ S _ _ _ _ //S T _ W 

No - G


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

Rattlesnake Stew?


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

British specialty:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

British specialty:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  P  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

British specialty:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _  //  P  _  _

No B


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

Steak and ale pie ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

That's it, Deb!  I just got some of it, frozen, haven't tried it yet. It sounded good.


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

a dessert

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

a dessert

_ P P _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

a dessert

_ P P L _ //_ _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

a dessert

_ P P L _ //C _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

a dessert

_ P P L _ //C _ _ _ _ //P _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

a dessert

_ P P L _ //C R _ _ _ //P _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

M ?


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2020)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

a dessert

_ P P L _ //C R _ M B //P _ _ 

No - S 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Apple Crumb Pie?


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Yep, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Ethnic main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Ethnic main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  C  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Ethnic main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  S C  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Ethnic main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  S C  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


No R


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Ethnic main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  S C  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


No R


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

wiener schnitzel


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

Ja!


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

A Canadian side (or main course depending on the size)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 17, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A Canadian side (or main course depending on the size)

P _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - M, S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Poutine?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Food delicacy

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

caviar ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Woman .. you are a mind-reader!


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Sunny thinks so, too.

A backyard barbecue favorite, or can be made indoors also.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

Deb, in spite of that cute baby picture, you are getting downright scary.

D ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A backyard barbecue favorite, or can be made indoors also.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A backyard barbecue favorite, or can be made indoors also.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - D, S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

K please


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A backyard barbecue favorite, or can be made indoors also.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - D, S, K, T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A backyard barbecue favorite, or can be made indoors also.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R

No - D, S, K, T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A backyard barbecue favorite, or can be made indoors also.

_ N _ _ N //_ _ R G _ R

No - D, S, K, T, H

one consonant left


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2020)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A backyard barbecue favorite, or can be made indoors also.

_ N _ _ N //B _ R G _ R

No - D, S, K, T, H

all consonants guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

Is it "Onion Burger"?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes it is, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

_ _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ L _ _*


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

_ _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ L _ _* 

N: C, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

_ _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ L _ _*

N: C,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

D _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ L _ _*

N: C,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

D _ N S _ _ _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ L _N*

N: C,P, Sorry  P was called


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

D _ N S _ _ _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ L _N*

N: C,P,B, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

K


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

D _ N S _ K _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ L _N*

N: C,P,B, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

D _ N S _ K _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ L _N*

N: C,P,B, Sorry 
It's been called Sunny!


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

D _ N S _ K _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ L _N*

N: C,P,B,Y, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

can you give us a hint as to the ethnicity of this dessert?

M please


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

W


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*This is a dessert for a nice summer day.

D _ N S _ K _ //W _ T _ R M _ L _N*

N: C,P,B,Y, Sorry
This is grown in  Japan and is  expensive
This is it for consonants!


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

Densuke watermelon ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

You got it Deb!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Gettin' too exotic for me!


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

Originated in southern Europe, now pretty universal.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

Originated in southern Europe, now pretty universal.

S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ S _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

Originated in southern Europe, now pretty universal.

S _ _ _ T //_ T _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ S _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

Originated in southern Europe, now pretty universal.

S W _ _ T //_ T _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ S _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

Originated in southern Europe, now pretty universal.

S W _ _ T //_ T _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ S _ G _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

Originated in southern Europe, now pretty universal.

S W _ _ T //_ T _ L _ _ N //S _ _ S _ G _ 

No - D
all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Sweet Italian Sausage


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

A European favorite:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

N


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

A European favorite:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

A European favorite:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N 

No T B F


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

A European favorite:

C  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N

No T B F  P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

A European favorite:

C  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N

No T B F  P D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

Coq Au Vin?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Mais oui, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

Merci Beaucoup, Sunny


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

A spicy dish I had for dinner tonight .. no hints as to ethnicity 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

A spicy dish I had for dinner tonight .. no hints as to ethnicity 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


N: S D


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

A spicy dish I had for dinner tonight .. no hints as to ethnicity 

_ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ R R _

Y: R N
N: S D T


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

African curry ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

half right, Deb


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

chicken curry ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

I guess I over-thought that one. LOL

This originated in Poland and is a meat & vegetable dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

This originated in Poland and is a meat & vegetable dish

_ _ _ _ S T _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

K


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

This originated in Poland and is a meat & vegetable dish

K _ P _ S T _

all consonants guessed


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

kapusta

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/23362/kapusta/


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Tex-Mex

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

J please


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Tex-Mex

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - B, J


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Tex-Mex

_ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - B, J


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Tex-Mex

_ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - B, J, L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Tex-Mex

_ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ M _ 

No - B, J, L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Tex-Mex

_ _ _ _ //S _ P _ _ M _ 

No - B, J, L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 26, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Tex-Mex

T _ _ _ //S _ P R _ M _ 

No - B, J, L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Tex-Mex

T _ C _ //S _ P R _ M _ 

No - B, J, L 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Taco Supreme*


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Citygirl got it.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*This is a side dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*This is a side dish

_ _ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*This is a side dish

R _ _ S T _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*This is a side dish

R _ _ S T _ D // _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*This is a side dish

R _ _ S T _ D // _ _ R _ _ C // _ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ CC _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*This is a side dish

R _ _ S T _ D // _ _ R L _ C // L _ _ _ _ // _ R _ CC _ L _*


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

roasted garlic lemon broccoli


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //S _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ T S //_ _ T _ //S _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

_ R _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ T S //W _ T _ //S _ _ S _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

_ R _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ T S //W _ T H //S _ _ S _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

_ R _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ T S //W _ T H //S _ _ S _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

C ?


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

_ R _ _ //_ _ S C _ _ T S //W _ T H //S _ _ S _ G _ //G R _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

D R _ _ //B _ S C _ _ T S //W _ T H //S _ _ S _ G _ //G R _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

A southern American favorite

D R _ _ //B _ S C _ _ T S //W _ T H //S _ _ S _ G _ //G R _ _ _ 

No - L, N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

A southern American favorite

D R _ P //B _ S C _ _ T S //W _ T H //S _ _ S _ G _ //G R _ V _ 

No - L, N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Drip biscuits with sausage gravy?


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

Close. Re-do first word.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Drop?


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L

No C


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L

No C S D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2020)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _  L

No C S D M


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

l
A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _  L

No C S D M R P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _  L

No C S D M R P B


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  Y  //  N  _  _  _  L

No C S D M R P B G T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  Y  //  N  _  _  _  L

No C S D M R P B G T H


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*Z please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

A beverage:

F  _  Z  Z  Y  //  N  _  _  _  L

No C S D M R P B G T H W


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

Fuzzy Navel


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes, deb, and I'll drink to that!


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

I wouldn't know what goes into it, except maybe peach brandy?

Originated in the middle east, but now world-wide (spelling varies, but if you're close, I'll consider it correct).

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

It's peach shnapps and orange juice, deb, if I can believe what I google.

B ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

Originated in the middle east, but now world-wide (spelling varies, but if you're close, I'll consider it correct).

_ _ _ B //_ _ B _ B S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

Originated in the middle east, but now world-wide (spelling varies, but if you're close, I'll consider it correct).

_ _ _ B //K _ B _ B S


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

L please?


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

Lamb Kabobs


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

Lunch entree:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

Lunch entree:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  L _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2020)

S please


----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Lunch entree:

_  _  _  S  _  R  //  S  _  L _  D 

No T


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

Caesar salad


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

A poultry dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

A poultry dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

A poultry dish

_ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

A poultry dish

T _ R _ _ _ //T _ T R _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

Turkey Tetrazzini or Tetrazinni


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep. Your turn, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

British Fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

British Fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N D


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

British Fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N D 
N: R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

British Fare

B _ B B _ _ // _ N D // S _ _ _ _ _

Y: N D B S
N: R H


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*Q please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

British Fare

B _ B B L _ // _ N D // S Q _ _ _ _

Y: N D B S L Q
N: R H


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Bubble and Squeak


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

I have no idea what that is, but it's got to be the funniest food name that exists. I'd love to go into an American restaurant and order that, and see the look on their faces.

P.S. What is it?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

I saw it prepared on "Two Fat Ladies" years ago. It is fried like an omelet and usually contains meal leftovers with meat and cabbage. The name derives from the noise it makes while cooking. You can Google it for more details.

Another British favorite side dish that is pretty universal now.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I have no idea what that is, but it's got to be the funniest food name that exists. I'd love to go into an American restaurant and order that, and see the look on their faces.
> 
> P.S. What is it?



https://www.food.com/recipe/bubble-and-squeak-traditional-british-fried-leftovers-256493


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

S please, Deb


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

@Sunny .. love your new avatar photo


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Another British favorite side dish that is pretty universal now.

_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Another British favorite side dish that is pretty universal now.

_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

R please


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)

C please?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

Yorkshire Pudding?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Pinky is right.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

A dish with African and Portuguese roots

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

A dish with African and Portuguese roots

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N

Y: N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

A dish with African and Portuguese roots

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N

Y: N 
N: B


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

A dish with African and Portuguese roots

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // C _ _ C _ _ N

Y: N C
N: B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

A dish with African and Portuguese roots

_ _ R R _ // _ _ R R _ // C _ _ C _ _ N

Y: N C R
N: B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

A dish with African and Portuguese roots

_ _ R R _ // _ _ R R _ // C _ _ C _ _ N

Y: N C R
N: B Y


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

perri perri chicken


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

American lunch staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

American lunch staple

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

American lunch staple

S _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //S _ N _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

American lunch staple

S _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //S _ N D W _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

American lunch staple

S _ _ _ _ R _ N _ //S _ N D W _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

Submarine Sandwich

Next:  another American favorite:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

Next:  another American favorite:

_  _  N  _  //  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

Next:  another American favorite:
T  _  N  _  //  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Next:  another American favorite:
T  _  N  _  //  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  S  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

An easy dish

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

An easy dish

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

P


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

An easy dish

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S 
N: P


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

An easy dish

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S 
N: P H


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

An easy dish

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _

Y: S N
N: P H


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

An easy dish

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _

Y: S N
N: P H


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

beef stroganoff


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

That's it, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

A vegetable that kids hate and not many adults like, either.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

A vegetable that kids hate and not many adults like, either.

B _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

A vegetable that kids hate and not many adults like, either.

B _ _ _ _ _ L _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

A vegetable that kids hate and not many adults like, either.

B R _ _ _ _ L _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

A vegetable that kids hate and not many adults like, either.

B R _ S S _ L S //S _ R _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Brussels Sprouts .. good when oven roasted with EVOO.


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes it is, Pinky. I had a big helping of steamed sprouts for lunch today.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Good lunch, Deb!

Ecuadorean fare:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

ceviche ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

sorry, not ceviche, Deb.

Ecuadorean fare:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

fanesca


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

meat comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

meat comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ N D //D _ _ _ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

meat comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ N D //D _ _ _ _ _ N _ S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

meat comfort food

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ N D //D _ _ _ _ _ N _ S 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Chicken and Dumplings?


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Decorative but probably edible as well:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Decorative but probably edible as well:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No P L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Decorative but probably edible as well:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No P L D B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Decorative but probably edible as well:

_  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S

No P L D B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Decorative but probably edible as well:

_  _  S  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  S

No P L D B N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

Easter Eggs?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Right!  (And I thought that one was too obvious!)


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

Guilty pleasure

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

Guilty pleasure

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: R


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

Guilty pleasure

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _

Y: S
N: R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

Guilty pleasure

_ H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _

Y: S H
N: R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

Guilty pleasure

_ H _ _ _ L _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _

Y: S H L
N: R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Chocolate Sundae?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

Correct, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

All-time favorite of many people:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

All-time favorite of many people:

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  C  _  _  _


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

All-time favorite of many people:

S  _  _  T  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  C  _  _  N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Southern Fried Chicken?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, and now I'm in the mood for some!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Me too, Sunny!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ _ // S _ L _ _

Y: S L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ _ // S _ L _ _

Y: S L 
N: C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ D D L _ _ _ _ D // S _ L _ D

Y: S L D
N: C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ D D L _ _ _ _ D // S _ L _ D

Y: S L D
N: C R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ D D L _ _ _ _ D // S _ L _ D

Y: S L D
N: C R M


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ D D L _ _ _ _ D // S _ L _ D

Y: S L D
N: C R M N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Not your typical fare

_ _ D D L _ _ _ _ D // S _ L _ D

Y: S L D
N: C R M N V


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Is it time for a hint?
Not your typical fare

_ _ D D L _ _ _ _ D // S _ L _ D

Y: S L D
N: C R M N V P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*I doubt if a hint would help me!
Let's try F please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

fiddlehead salad


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

Not your typical fare

F _ D D L _ _ _ _ D // S _ L _ D

Y: S L D F
N: C R M N V P


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

Deb is correct! 

If you've never had it, try it. However, it has to be cooked properly, as it can be toxic. It's good with Japanese sesame dressing.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

Fiddleheads:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiddlehead_fern


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A dessert or snack

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A dessert or snack

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A dessert or snack

_ _ R _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A dessert or snack

_ _ R _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

A dessert or snack

_ _ R _ _ _ _ N //C _ _ K _ _ S 

No - T, D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

A dessert or snack

M _ R _ _ _ _ N //C _ _ K _ _ S 

No - T, D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

A dessert or snack

M _ R _ _ _ _ N //C _ _ K _ _ S 

No - T, D, J


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

marzipan cookies?


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

South American soup

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

sancochado


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow .. you got it!


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

I should give up these games and give someone else a chance. LOL

most likely prepared at a barbecue cookout

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

I should give up these games and give someone else a chance. LOL

most likely prepared at a barbecue cookout

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

most likely prepared at a barbecue cookout

_ R _ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

most likely prepared at a barbecue cookout

G R _ L L _ D //_ G G _ L _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

*Grilled Eggplant*


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

Yep, that's it, CG.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*This would be a main course.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*This would be a main course.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*This would be a main course.

_ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

N: N, Sorry 
Sunny: N was called. Try again!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*This would be a main course.

_ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _S*

N: N,B, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*This would be a main course.

_ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _S*

N: N,B,T,D, Sorry 
Deb: T was called just ahead of you, try again!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*This would be a main course.

_ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ R L _ _ // S _ _ L L _ _S*

N: N,B,T,D, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*This would be a main course.

C R _ _ _ _ // _ _ R L _ C // S C _ L L _ _S*

N: N,B,T,D, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

creamy garlic scallops


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

That's it Deb, 

I see it is your birthday, Happy Birthday!


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you for the good wishes.

poultry that sounds more like a  snack food

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

poultry that sounds more like a  snack food

_ _ _ C _ _ _ //C _ _ C _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

K


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

poultry that sounds more like a  snack food

_ _ _ C _ _ _ //C _ _ C K _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

poultry that sounds more like a  snack food

_ _ _ C _ _ _ //C H _ C K _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

OK, let's have the N (or N's).


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

Popcorn Chicken?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N S


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N S R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N S R B


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N S R B Y


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N S R B Y T


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

K


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ K

Y: K
N: N S R B Y T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Ethnic dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ K

Y: K
N: N S R B Y T C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*Medovik*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Cg is correct! Medovik is a Russian dessert (honey layer cake).


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

This is usually a breakfast.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

This is usually a breakfast.

S _ _ _ _ _ _ // S R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ G G S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Is there a blank missing between the S and R in the second word?

L please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks Pinky, the dash was there I just put the R in the wrong spot.
This is usually a breakfast.

S _ _ _ _ L _ // S CR _ _ _ L _ _ // _ G G S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks Pinky, the dash was there I just put the R in the wrong spot.
This is usually a breakfast.

S _ _ _ _ L _ // S CR _ M _ L _ D // _ G GS 

N: H, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

This is usually a breakfast.

S _ _ _ _ L _ // S CR _ M B L _ D // _ G GS

N: H,T, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

This is usually a breakfast.

S _ _ _ _ L _ // S CR _ M B L _ D // _ G GS

N: H,T,N,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

This is usually a breakfast.

S _ _ F F L _ // S CR _ M B L _ D // _ G GS

N: H,T,N,P, Sorry 

That is it for the consonants


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

souffle scrambled eggs


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ K _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ _ _ _ N _ //C _ K _ 

No - S, T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ _ _ _ N _ //C _ K _ 

No - S, T, F


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ _ _ _ N _ //C _ K _ 

No - S, T, F, G


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ _ M _ N _ //C _ K _ 

No - S, T, F, G, R, B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

most likely a dessert item

_ L M _ N _ //C _ K _ 

No - S, T, F, G, R, B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*Almond Cake*


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Citygirl got it.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*This would be a main  dish:

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*This would be a main dish:

_ _ _ _ _ //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ N _ _ _ N _*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*This would be a main dish:

S _ _ _ _ //_ N D //_ _ _ S _ _ R //_ _ N _ _ _ N _*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*This would be a main dish:

S _ _ _ K //_ N D //_ _ _ S _ _ R //_ _ N _ _ _ N _*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

steak and lobster linguini


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

Tex-Mex breakfast

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Tex-Mex breakfast

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - T, P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Tex-Mex breakfast

H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ H _ _ _ S

No - T, P


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Tex-Mex breakfast

H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ H _ _ _ S

No - T, P, L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Tex-Mex breakfast

H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ H _ _ _ S

No - T, P, L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Tex-Mex breakfast

H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ H _ _ _ S

No - T, P, L, B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Tex-Mex breakfast

H _ _ V _ S //_ _ N C H _ _ _ S

No - T, P, L, B 

one consonant left


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry, Deb, no idea.


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

huevos rancheros


dessert or anytime snack

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

dessert or anytime snack

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

dessert or anytime snack

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _

No - S, R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

dessert or anytime snack

C _ _ C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _

No - S, R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

dessert or anytime snack

C _ _ C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //C _ K _

No - S, R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

dessert or anytime snack

C _ _ C _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ //C _ K _

No - S, R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

dessert or anytime snack

C H _ C _ _ _ T _ //_ _ N _ T //C _ K _

No - S, R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

D


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

dessert or anytime snack

C H _ C _ _ _ T _ //B _ N D T //C _ K _

No - S, R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Chocolate Bundt Cake


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Main dish:

S  _  _  R  _  _  _  S  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Main dish:

S  _  _  R  D  _  _  S  _  //  S  T  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

Swordfish steak


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Correct, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

hmmm .. T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

_ _ _ _ _ T T _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

_ _ _ _ _ T T _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S, Y


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

_ _ _ _ _ T T _ //R _ _ _ 

No - S, Y


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

C _ _ _ _ T T _ //R _ _ _ 

No - S, Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

C _ _ _ _ T T _ //R _ _ _ 

No - S, Y, N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A side dish

C _ N _ _ T T _ //R _ _ _ 

No - S, Y, D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

A side dish

C _ N _ _ T T _ //R _ _ _ 

No - S, Y, D, L, D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

Did you leave out a C in the second word, Deb?


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Did you leave out a C in the second word, Deb?



Yep. Thanks for the catch.

A side dish

C _ N _ _ T T _ //R _ C _ 

No - S, Y, D, L, D, P


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

Confetti Rice.


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

Main dish:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

Main dish:

S  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

Main dish:

S  _  _  _  M  _  //  S  _  _  M  _  _ 

No T L


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

shrimp scampi


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Considered a salad or dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Ambrosia?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Yes it is, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Filipino dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Filipino dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

chicken adobo?


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Asian appetizers

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Asian appetizers

S _ _ _ S _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Samosas?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Breakfast food that I'm having for lunch

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

omelette ?


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Breakfast food that I'm having for lunch

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: R


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Breakfast food that I'm having for lunch

_ _ N _ _ _ _ _

Y: N                              
N: R


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Breakfast food that I'm having for lunch

_ _ N _ _ _ _ _

Y: N                              
N: R L


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Breakfast food that I'm having for lunch

_ _ N _ _ _ _ _

Y: N                              
N: R L D


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

Pancakes?


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Yes, that's it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

Usually served before the main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Usually served before the main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  P


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Usually served before the main course:

_  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  //  S  _  _  P


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

Matzoh Ball Soup?


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

matzoh ball soup


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

seafood that is usually served as an appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

seafood that is usually served as an appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

seafood that is usually served as an appetizer

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

seafood that is usually served as an appetizer

_ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //H _ _ _ //_ H _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

Deb, is the first T in the right place?

L please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Yes it is.

seafood that is usually served as an appetizer

_ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //H _ L _ //_ H _ L L


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

Oysters on the half shell


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

Spanish fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

Spanish fare

_ _ _ L L _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: L
N: F


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2020)

Spanish fare

P _ _ L L _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ S _ _

Y: L S P
N: F


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

paella de Marisco ?


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Russian fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Russian fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Russian fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Russian fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T, C


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Russian fare

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T, C, R


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

Does this Russian food have any letters?  

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Yay! You guessed one!
_ _ L _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

_ _ L _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K, B


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

_ _ L _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K, B, D


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

_ _ L _ _ N _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K, B, D


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (May 5, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

_ _ L _ _ N _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K, B, D, F, G, H


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

_ _ L M _ N _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K, B, D, F, G, H 

One consonant left


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

P _ L M _ N _ 

No - S, T, C, R, K, B, D, F, G, H 

All consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

pelmeni


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

A more familiar dessert food or hearty snack

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

N ?

(Deb, I had to look up pelmeni out of curiosty. It looks a lot like the Italian gnocchi.)


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

Sunny, it's good to do research.

A more familiar dessert food or hearty snack

_ _ N _ N _ //S _ _ _ _ 

No - C


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

A more familiar dessert food or hearty snack

B _ N _ N _ //S _ _ _ _ 

No - C


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

A more familiar dessert food or hearty snack

B _ N _ N _ //S _ _ _ T

No - C


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

Banana Split


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

Something that I don't know how or when it's eaten, but it's a food:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

Something that I don't know how or when it's eaten, but it's a food:

_  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

hamburger relish ?


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

LOL, good guess, but no.


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

Something that I don't know how or when it's eaten, but it's a food:

_  _  M  _  _  R  _  _  R  //  C  _  _  _  S  _ 

No T


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

Something that I don't know how or when it's eaten, but it's a food:

_  _  M  _  _  R  _  _  R  //  C  H  _  _  S  _ 

No T D


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

hamburger cheese ?


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

Limburger/Limberger Cheese?


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

You got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

I've never had Limburger (sp?) Cheese .. I hear it's stinky!


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


N: S


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


N: S M


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


N: S M N


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


N: S M N C


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y
N: S M N C  G


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y
N: S M N C G W


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y
N: S M N C G W L F


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y
N: S M N C G W L F B


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

K


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y
N: S M N C G W L F B K


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y T
N: S M N C G W L F B K


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y T
N: S M N C G W L F B K R


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // D _ _ // _ _ Y

Y: Y T D
N: S M N C G W L F B K R


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // D _ P // _ _ Y

Y: Y T D P
N: S M N C G W L F B K R


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

1 consonant left

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // D _ P // _ _ Y

Y: Y T D P
N: S M N C G W L F B K R H


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*Q please*


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

1 consonant left

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // D _ P // _ _ Y

Y: Y T D P
N: S M N C G W L F B K R H Q


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

1 consonant left

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // D _ P // _ _ Y

Y: Y T D P
N: S M N C G W L F B K R H Q J


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // D _ P // V _ Y

Y: Y T D P V
N: S M N C G W L F B K R H Q J


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

Sorry, absolutely no idea.


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

any guesses at all?
Cantonese dish..

T _ _ // D _ P // V _ Y

Y: Y T D P V
N: S M N C G W L F B K R H Q J


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Tai Dop Voy or Woey

Would someone please take the next turn?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Never heard of that.

a soup

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Tai Dop Voy (noodles underneath)..similar to Cantonese Chow Mein.

R please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

a soup

_ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

T ?

(Your dish looks lovely, Pinky.  I never heard of it.)


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (May 13, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

a soup

P _ P P _ R //P _ T

No - Y

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Pepper Pot

From south of the border:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

Chili con carne


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

?


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Reading minds again, eh Deb?  

(Right, of course!)


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

The number of letters fit so I took a stab.

A southern U.S. main dish

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

A southern U.S. main dish

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ N S


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

G please


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

I'll take a guess and say:  Ham hocks and refried beans.

Next, a popular dish of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

...


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

C


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'll take a guess and say:  Ham hocks and refried beans.


You got the first part, but refried beans is not the second part.

A southern U.S. main dish

H _ _ //H _ _ _ S //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ _ D //G _ _ _ N S


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

I'm guessing Collard Greens, Deb.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

T please, Sunny


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Pinky got the last half.

For Sunny's question --- S


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

OK, better skip my dish of the 50's for now, as it's rightfully Pinky's turn.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

You guessed the first half correctly, Sunny. I would never have guessed the rest, otherwise.
Continue with your 50's dish, please ..


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

Next, a popular dish of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R C T


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

olive loaf ?


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

ext, a popular dish of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R C T S

Not olive loaf, deb.  I'd never serve that I hate olives.


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Next, a popular dish of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R C T S N


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

P


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Next, a popular dish of the 50's:

_  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  L  _ 

No R C T S N


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

J please


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Next, a popular dish of the 50's:

J  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  L  _ 

No R C T S N


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

jello mold


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Yup!  (Awful sounding name, until you realize that "mold" means the shape of the jello, not something icky and moldy!)


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

original base is an Italian American staple but this has a tropical twist

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

original base is an Italian American staple but this has a tropical twist

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ P P _ _ //P _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Z ?


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

original base is an Italian American staple but this has a tropical twist

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ P P _ _ //P _ Z Z _


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

original base is an Italian American staple but this has a tropical twist

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ P P _ _ //P _ Z Z _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

original base is an Italian American staple but this has a tropical twist

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ P P L _ //P _ Z Z _ 

No - T, R


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

N


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

original base is an Italian American staple but this has a tropical twist

_ _ _ //_ N _ //P _ N _ _ P P L _ //P _ Z Z _ 

No - T, R


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

original base is an Italian American staple but this has a tropical twist

H _ _ //_ N D //P _ N _ _ P P L _ //P _ Z Z _ 

No - T, R


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

Ham and pineapple pizza?


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

French entree, I presume:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (May 19, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

French entree, I presume:

C  _  _  _  C  _  _  //  C  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

H


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

French entree, I presume:

C  H  _  _  C  _  N  //  C  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

chicken cordon bleu


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

Mais oui, of course!

I was curious about what the name of that dish means, so I looked it up.  Turns out it means: Very good chicken! (Blue ribbon)


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Finger food, appetizer

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Finger food, appetizer

_ _ _ _ //_ N //_ //_ _ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

Pigs in a blanket


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

You got it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ 

No S


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (May 21, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  D  D  _  N  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (May 21, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

A dessert:

C  _  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  P  _  D  D  _  N  G

No S


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

chocolate pudding


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

Seafood main course

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

Seafood main course

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - D


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Seafood main course

C _ _ _ _ L L _ //S _ _ _ _-_ _ C _ _ _ S

No - D


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Seafood main course

C _ _ _ _ L L _ //S _ _ N _-_ _ C _ _ _ S

No - D


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Seafood main course

C _ _ _ _ L L _ //S _ _ N _-_ _ C _ _ _ S

No - D, R


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Seafood main course

C _ _ _ _ L L _ //S _ _ N _-_ _ C _ _ _ S

No - D, R, H


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Seafood main course

C _ _ _ _ L L _ //S _ _ N T-_ _ C _ _ _ S

No - D, R, H


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Q ?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Seafood main course

C _ Q _ _ L L _ //S _ _ N T-_ _ C Q _ _ S

No - D, R, H


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

J


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Seafood main course

C _ Q _ _ L L _ //S _ _ N T-J _ C Q _ _ S

No - D, R, H 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Coquilles Saint-Jacques


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

Mai oui, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

Good dish for using up leftovers:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

S


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

Good dish for using up leftovers:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

 No S P


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

Good dish for using up leftovers:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

 No S P R W


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

Good dish for using up leftovers:

_ G G // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ G

 No S P R W






Quote Reply 

Report Edit


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Egg Foo Young?


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Right, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Chinese menu item:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Chinese menu item:

_ _ N _ _ // C _ _ _ _ _ _ // C _ _ C _ _ N

Y: N C


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Chinese menu item:

H _ N _ _ // C _ _ _ _ _ _ // C H _ C _ _ N

Y: N C H


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Chinese menu item:

H _ N _ _ // C _ _ _ _ _ _ // C H _ C _ _ N

Y: N C H 
N: D


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Chinese menu item:

H _ N _ _ // C _ _ _ _ _ _ // C H _ C K _ N

Y: N C H K
N: D


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Chinese menu item:

H _ N _ _ // C R _ S _ _ _ // C H _ C K _ N

Y: N C H K R S
N: D


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hunan crispy chicken


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Hanoi Crisped Chicken????


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

sorry, no .. but, it is chicken


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

honey crusted chicken


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Honey is right, Chicken is right.


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Honey and Chicken were guessed, so ..
Chinese menu item:

H O N E Y// C R Y S _ _ _ // C H I C K E N

Y: N C H K R S N Y
N: D


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

honey crystal chicken


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Finally! LOL

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

L please!


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ 

No - H, P


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ 

No - H, P, R


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ _ B _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ M B _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

And my T, please?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Hungarian main course

_ _ M B _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N, T


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Hungarian main course

G _ M B _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N, T, K

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

D


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Hungarian main course

G _ M B _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N, T, K, D

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

L was already used.


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Sorry. No idea.


----------



## Pinky (May 27, 2020)

Not a clue.


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

Hungarian main course

G _ M B _ L _ _ _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N, T, K, D, Y

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

Hungarian main course

G _ M B _ L _ V _ S

No - H, P, R, C, N, T, K, D, Y

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

Not a clue, Deb .. you may have to take another turn after you give us the answer


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

gombaleves - Google it.


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

A Greek favorite (in English)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

Wow, my family is Hungarian, and even I never heard of it!  

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

A Greek favorite (in English)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 30, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A Greek favorite (in English)

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - N


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A Greek favorite (in English)

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - N, M


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A Greek favorite (in English)

S T _ F F _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - N, M


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

Stuffed Grape Leaves


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

Indian dish:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

Indian dish:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

N: Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

Indian dish:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _

Y: N
N: Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

Indian dish:

_ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _

Y: N M
N: Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

Indian dish:

_ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J
N: Y T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

Indian dish:

_ _ M _ // R _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R
N: Y T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Indian dish:

_ _ M _ // R _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R
N: Y T C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Indian dish:

L _ M _ // R _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R L
N: Y T C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Indian dish:

L _ M B // R _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R L B
N: Y T C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Indian dish:

L _ M B // R _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R L B
N: Y T C V


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 2, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

Indian dish:

L _ M B // R _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R L B
N: Y T C V D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

Indian dish:

L _ M B // R _ _ _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R L B
N: Y T C V D K


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

Need a hint?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, although I probably wouldn't recognize it anyway. I don't particularly like Indian food.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

Giving you G .. maybe someone will know the 3rd word. One consonant left.
Indian dish:

L _ M B // R _ G _ N // J _ _ _

Y: N M J R L B G
N: Y T C V D K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry, no idea.  The lamb part sounds good, though.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

Would someone please take the next one!
Indian dish:

L A M B // R O G A N // J O S H

Y: N M J R L B G H
N: Y T C V D K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for providing the answer, Pinky. I never even heard of this dish, but as I said, I don't like Indian food, so I probably never heard of many Indian foods.

Next, a main course:

_  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2020)

I've never had the dish, Sunny - only seen it on menus.
S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Next, a main course:

_  _  _  _   //  S  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Next, a main course:

_  _  _  _   //  S  _  _  _ 

No P


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 5, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Next, a main course:

_  _  _  _   //  S  _  _  _ 

No P T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

B  _  _  _   //  S  _  _  _

No P T R

(Hurry up and guess this one; I'm going out of town tomorrow.)


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

Beef Stew?
How long for? Where to? None of my business?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2020)

Correct, Pinky, it's beef stew.

Visiting my daughter and son-in-law, plus their son and his girlfriend, in a suburb of Pittsburgh. Just socializing at home among ourselves, not doing anything stupid.  No restaurants or anything, just a quiet family visit.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

Enjoy your visit, Sunny


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

ice-cream flavour..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

ice-cream flavour..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

ice-cream flavour..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: L C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

ice-cream flavour..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: L C R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Let's try "P" please Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

ice-cream flavour..

_ P _ _ _ _ _

Yes! P
N: L C R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

bump ..  need a hint?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

ice-cream flavour..

S P _ _ _ _ _

Yes! P S
N: L C R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

ice-cream flavour..

S P _ M _ _ _

Yes! P S M
N: L C R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

Spumoni


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

How about a T?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No T G R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

_  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No T G R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

_  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No T G R P


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

_  H  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No T G R P


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

C  H  _  C  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

No T G R P


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

C  H  _  C  K  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

No T G R P M


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

C  H  _  C  K  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  L  L  _  S

No T G R P M


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Main course, ethnic variety:

C  H  _  C  K  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  _  D  _  L  L  _  S

No T G R P M


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

Chicken Quesadillas?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

Fast Food outlet dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

Fast Food outlet dessert:

B _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: B


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

Fast Food outlet dessert:

B _ _ _ _ _ R _

Y: B R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

Fast Food outlet dessert:

B _ _ _ _ _ R D

Y: B R D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

Fast Food outlet dessert:

B _ _ _ _ _ R D

Y: B R D 
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

Fast Food outlet dessert:

B L _ _ _ _ R D

Y: B R D L
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 17, 2020)

Fast Food  dessert outlet dessert:

B L _ _ _ _ R D

Y: B R D L
N: N M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Z ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2020)

Fast Food  dessert outlet dessert:

B L _ Z Z _ R D

Y: B R D L Z
N: N M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

It's gotta be Blizzard.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2020)

It is Blizzard, Sunny - from Dairy Queen


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

Victorian dish guaranteed to get a gagging response from vegetarians:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2020)

Sounds appetizing 

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2020)

*R   please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

Victorian dish guaranteed to get a gagging response from vegetarians:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

Victorian dish guaranteed to get a gagging response from vegetarians:

_  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  D

No R T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

boiled calf's head


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

LOL, welcome back Deb!  And good guessing!  (I googled Victorian dishes, and it's amazing what foods they came up with!)


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ L _ _ _ F _ _ _ _ _

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ _

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ _

No - N, C


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ _

No - N, C, H


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ _

No - N, C, H, G


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

_ L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ R

No - N, C, H, G


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

P L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ R

No - N, C, H, G 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

P L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ R

No - N, C, H, G, M

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

P L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ R

No - N, C, H, G, M, T, Y, V

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

J please


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

P L _ _ _ F _ S _ _ R

No - N, C, H, G, M, T, Y, V, J

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

K please


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Native Icelandic dish

P L _ K K F _ S K _ R

No - N, C, H, G, M, T, Y, V, J 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Wild guess .. Plakkfisker?


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

close enough - it's plakkfiskur


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't think I can come up with an equal to that one, Deb!
brb ...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ _ // R _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ 

Y: R
N: C


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ 

Y: R
N: C M


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ 

Y: R
N: C M L N


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ 

Y: R
N: C M L N S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ T // R _ T _ 

Y: R T
N: C M L N S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ T // R _ T _ 

Y: R T
N: C M N S L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ T // R _ T _ 

Y: R T
N: C M N S L F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*B please Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ T // R _ T _ 

Y: R T
N: C M N S L F B


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ T // R _ T _

Y: R T
N: C M N S L B F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

Jamaican dish

_ _ _ T // R _ T _

Y: R T
N: C M N S L B F J


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

Jamaican dish 
Hint: meat

_ _ _ T // R _ T _

Y: R T
N: C M N S L B F J D


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

G


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

Jamaican dish
Hint: meat

G _ _ T // R _ T _

Y: R T G
N: C M N S L B F J D

No more consonants


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

goat roti


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

I thought roti was more of an Asian food.

A meal accompaniment

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

According to Wiki:
_Goat Roti_ (/ˈroʊti/ ROH-tee) is a type of wrap _roti_, a traditional Trinidadian dish, also popular in the West Indies and in Caribbean-descendant communities throughout North America. It consists of curry _goat_ served in a _roti_, often with dal and/or curry potato.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

A meal accompaniment

_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ _ S

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

A meal accompaniment

_ _ T T _ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ T S

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

A meal accompaniment

B _ T T _ R _ _ _ _ //B _ S _ _ _ T S

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

Buttermilk Biscuits


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

A dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // M _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

chocolate mousse


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

That's it, Deb! And now I want some.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - R , T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ P

No - R , T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ P

No - R , T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ _ _ //B L _ _ _ //S _ _ P

No - R , T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ C _ //B L _ _ _ //S _ _ P

No - R , T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

_ _ C _ //B L _ _ _ //S _ _ P

No - R, T, N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

D _ C _ //B L _ _ D //S _ _ P

No - R, T, N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

You probably wouldn't want this traditional Polish dish. Doesn't sound appetizing to me, anyway:

D _ C K //B L _ _ D //S _ _ P

No - R, T, N 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Duck blood soup?  Yum, sounds delicious!


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

Ethnic specialty:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

Ethnic specialty:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

Ethnic specialty:

_  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  P


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

Ethnic specialty:

_  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  //  S  _  _  P

No R


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

matzoh ball soup


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 27, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

_ _ _ _ _ K _ K K _  

No - T, S, C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

Well, I guess the K was a lucky guess, but I have absolutely no idea. I don't think I've ever heard of a Finnish delicacy! 

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

_ _ _ _ _ K _ K K _ 

No - T, S, C, R

hint - two consonsnts left, both in the last half of the alphabet


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

P _ _ _ _ K _ K K _

No - T, S, C, R

hint - one consonant left, in the last half of the alphabet


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

Z ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

P _ _ _ _ K _ K K _

No - T, S, C, R, Z

hint - one consonant left, in the last half of the alphabet


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

P _ N N _ K _ K K _

No - T, S, C, R, Z, Y 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Absolutely no idea!


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm drawing a blank too Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

Guess some vowels, then.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

A ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

P A N N _ K A K K _

No - T, S, C, R, Z, Y 

all consonants guessed, one vowel left


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

E ?  (Is this is Finnish word for pancake?)


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

when you see the word, you might think so.

A Finnish delicacy

P A N N _ K A K K _

No - T, S, C, R, Z, Y, A, E

all consonants guessed, one vowel left


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

I ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

P A N N _ K A K K _

No - T, S, C, R, Z, Y, A, E, I

all consonants guessed, one vowel left


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

Well, sheesh, I'm even running out of vowels!   

O ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

We're down to thw last vowel!
A Finnish delicacy

P A N N _ K A K K _

No - T, S, C, R, Z, Y, A, E, I, O

all consonants guessed, one vowel left


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

U ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

A Finnish delicacy

P A N N U K A K K U

No - T, S, C, R, Z, Y, A, E, I, O 

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, gee, howcum nobody guessed that?  

OK, to clean our palate from that last one, here's a dessert that everybody has heard of.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  S  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

chocolate croissant


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

a meal side

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

a meal side

_ _ _ _ //F _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

a meal side

C _ _ _ //F _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

a meal side

C _ _ _ //F _ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

Corn Fritters?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

Correct again, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

Popular July 4 food:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

corn on the cob


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow, that's right, Deb!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

Oops! If I am not notified about this thread, I forget.

A Chinese-American food favorite

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

A Chinese-American food favorite

_ _ N _ _ _ _ //_ S _'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

A Chinese-American food favorite

_ _ N _ _ _ _ //_ S _'S //C _ _ C _ _ N


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

I'll assume that one was right, and move ahead.

Good liquid nourishment:

_  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

Good liquid nourishment:

C  _  _  _ //  C  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

Good liquid nourishment:

C  L  _  _ //  C  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

Good liquid nourishment:

C  L  _  _ //  C  _  _  _  _  _  R

No S


----------



## connect1 (Jul 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

Good liquid nourishment:

C  L  _  _ //  C  _  _  _  _  _  R

No S T

Maybe I was misleading. It's not completely liquid, but is mostly.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

Good liquid nourishment:

C  L  _  _ //  C  _  _  _ D  _  R

No S T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2020)

*Only thing I can think of is "Clam Chowder". Is that it?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2020)

*Side 
_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2020)

*Side
_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2020)

*Side
_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2020)

*Side
_ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S*

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2020)

*Side
_ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ D // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S*

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2020)

*Side
_ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ D // P _ _ _ _ _ _ S*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

E please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2020)

*Sorry Joybelle, only consonants are used*
*Side
_ _ R _ _ _ // M _ S _ _ D // P _ _ _ _ _ _ S*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for setting me right @Citygirl.

B please.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2020)

*Sorry Joybelle, only consonants are used
Side
_ _ R _ _ _ // M _ S _ _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ S* 

No problem Joy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2020)

*Sorry Joybelle, only consonants are used
Side
_ _ R _ _ _ // M _ S H _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ S*

No problem Joy! 

N:N, Sorry       That is my fault Sunny, I copied the wrong one!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

What about the H?

C?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2020)

Turnip/Mashed/Potatoes????


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry Joy almost but not quite
*Side
_ _ R _ _ C // M _ S H _ D // P _ T _ T _ _ S*

The H is there Sunny!

N:N, Sorry That is my fault Sunny, I copied the wrong one!


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2020)

Garlic/Mashed/Potatoes???


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2020)

*You are very right Joy!

Your turn Joy!*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

This is a main meal or an entree depending on the size you serve.

*---/---/--M/----*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

M ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes there is an M, Sunny


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 3, 2020)

This is a main meal or an entree depending on the size you serve.

*---/-N-/--M/----


No T @Citygirl but yes to the N*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 3, 2020)

No Y Citygirl


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

D ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 3, 2020)

This is a main meal or an entree depending on the size you serve.

*---/-ND/--M/----

Yes to D Sunny.*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

This is a main meal or an entree depending on the size you serve.

*---/-ND/--M/S---*

Yes to S @Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2020)

H please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

This is a main meal or an entree depending on the size you serve.

*H-M/-ND/P--/S--P*

Yes to the P and the H.   P has been used twice.   Sorry I put the M in the wrong position.   All good now.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 5, 2020)

Just a hint.   It is a very old recipe that originated in Europe.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Ham and pea soup?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Congrats @Sunny.   Spot on.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

@Sunny will you start a new one off?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T

No B


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

A dessert:

C  _  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T

No B


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2020)

H please - I think I have the first word but certainly not the second.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

A dessert:

C  H  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T

No B 

Joybelle, I'm sure you have the first word! The second one isn't that hard, either.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2020)

I reckon I have the first word but certainly not the second.   

S please @Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

A dessert:

C  H  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T

No B S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

A dessert:

C  H  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  P  _  _  _  _  _  T

No B S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

A dessert:

C  H  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  P  _  R  _  _  _  T

No B S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

chocolate parfait


----------



## joybelle (Aug 12, 2020)

Well done @Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Well done @Pinky.


Thank you


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

An old-fashioned dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 12, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

An old-fashioned dessert:

_ _ _B _ _ _ _ _

Y: B
N: C T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

edited to remove extra dash
An old-fashioned dessert:

_ _ B R _ _ _ _

Y: B R
N: C T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

edited to remove extra dash
An old-fashioned dessert:

_ _ B R _ S _ _

Y: B R S
N: C T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

edited to remove extra dash
An old-fashioned dessert:

_ _ B R _ S _ _

Y: B R S
N: C T H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Ambrosia


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Asian delicacy

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes! 

S please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Asian delicacy

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Asian delicacy

_  _  _  _  _  //  T _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ 

No S C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Asian delicacy

_  R  _  _  D  //  T _  R _  _  T  _  _  _ 

No S C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Asian delicacy

F  R  _  _  D  //  T _  R _  _  T  _  _  _ 

No S C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Asian delicacy

F  R  _  _  D  //  T _  R _  _  T  _  L  _ 

No S C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

Please tell me it's not Fried Tarantula


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Sure looks like it @Pinky lol.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

I suddenly have lost my appetite, joybelle ..


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

I would be giving it a miss as well @Pinky.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

LOL, I'm sorry to tell you that it definitely is fried tarantula!  I googled Asian delicacies, and you should see the other things on that list!  

Your turn, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

Well, that's a hard act to follow!
Can someone else take the next one, please?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

I will if that's ok.

Think seafood.   It could be an entree or a main depending on how much is served.

-------//--------


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Think seafood. It could be an entree or a main depending on how much is served.

S ------//-------S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Sorry no H but yes to R

Think seafood. It could be an entree or a main depending on how much is served.

S------//-R----RS


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

M please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Sorry no M @Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes to the T.   I think you might have the last word worked out now.

Think seafood. It could be an entree or a main depending on how much is served.

S------//-R-TT-RS


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

F please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Think seafood. It could be an entree or a main depending on how much is served.

S------//FR-TT-RS 

Yes to the F.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Now I haven't got a clue   

L please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

This might help because yes there is L.

Think seafood. It could be an entree or a main depending on how much is served.

S--LL--//FR-TT-RS


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Scallop Fritters?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Spot on @Pinky.   Well done.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you .. now I want scallops


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

A favourite dessert .. cannot divulge ethnicity. Makes it too easy   

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

I love seafood as well.

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

I want scallop fritters too! 

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Let's get any order of scallop fritters for the 3 of us!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

A favourite dessert .. 

T _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Y: T
N: B


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

R please.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

A favourite dessert .. 

T _ R _ _ _ _ _


Y: T R
N: B


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

A favourite dessert .. 

T _ R _ _ _ _ _


Y: T R
N: B L


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

F please (I have absolutely no idea)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

A favourite dessert .. 

T _ R _ _ _ _ _


Y: T R
N: B L F


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

I am letting the side down very badly.

C please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

It's a guessing game, so .. just keep guessing 
A hint: It's Italian

A favourite dessert .. 

T _ R _ _ _ _ _


Y: T R
N: B L F C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

M please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

A favourite dessert .. 

T _ R _ M _ _ _


Y: T R M
N: B L F C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

A favourite dessert .. 

T _ R _ M _ S _


Y: T R M S
N: B L F C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

I think I might have it - tiramisu?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes, that's it!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a dessert.    There is a strong debate between Australians and New Zealanders as to which country can lay claim to it.

-------


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a dessert. There is a strong debate between Australians and New Zealanders as to which country can lay claim to it.

---L--- 

Yes:   L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a dessert. There is a strong debate between Australians and New Zealanders as to which country can lay claim to it.

---L---

Yes: L
No: R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

V please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a dessert. There is a strong debate between Australians and New Zealanders as to which country can lay claim to it.

--VL-V-

Yes: L, V
No: R 

I have copied your way of yes and no with the letters @Pinky.   So much easier to know what has been used.   I am thinking you might have it.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Now, I want Pavlova! The best I've ever had, was in Adelaide.

Glad the method works for you, Joybelle.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

As soon as you asked for V I knew you had it.   Have you ever made it?   I like the more crispy one than the marshmallow type.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

No, I've never made it. I like it when the top is crispy too.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Really easy to make Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Spicy main dish

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Really easy to make Pinky.


Now you're tempting me, big-time!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

I thought she was a dancer! 

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Hahahaha! Or Pavlov's dog


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Settle down you two roflmho.  

C please.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Spicy main dish

_ _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

How about my S?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

oops, sorry Sunny! .. and, sorry Joybelle, there _is_ a C .

Spicy main dish

C _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Settle down you two roflmho.
> 
> C please.


Fooling around made me overlook your C, but it's there now


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Not a biggy at all @Pinky.

H please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2020)

I am thinking chili but I would spell it chilli


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

Spicy main dish

C _ _ _ _

Y: C
Sorry, No: S H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

Spicy main dish

C _ _ _ _

Y: C
Sorry, No: S H L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

Spicy main dish

C _ _ _ _

Y: C
Sorry, No: S H L T


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

Spicy main dish

C _ _ _ _

Y: C
Sorry, No: S H L T B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

Spicy main dish

C _ R R _

Y: C R
Sorry, No: S H L T B


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2020)

Is it Curry @Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

Correct, Joybelle!
Your turn!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

This is a main meal.   Nothing exotic.

-------//---//----//---


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

------N//-N-//----//---

Yes: N
No: T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

D please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

------N//-ND//----//---

Yes: N, D
No: T

Quote Reply


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

P please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

------N//-ND//----//P--

Yes: N, D, P
No: T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

B please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

------N//-ND//----//P--

Yes: N, D, P
No: T, B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

------N//-ND//----//P--

Yes: N, D, P
No: T, B, R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

------N//-ND//----//P--

Yes: N, D, P
No: T, B, R, S

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

H please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

CH-C--N//-ND//----//P--

Yes: N, D, P, C, H.,
No: T, B, R, S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

K please .. stuck on that 3rd word


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Think of a vegetable @Pinky.

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

CH-CK-N//-ND//---K//P--

Yes: N, D, P, C, H, K
No: T, B, R, S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

L please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

I think you have it @Pinky.

This is a main meal. Nothing exotic.

CH-CK-N//-ND//L--K//P--

Yes: N, D, P, C, H, K, L
No: T, B, R, S

Quote Reply


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

Chicken and Leek Pie!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah, yes.   One of my favourite pies.   Your turn again.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

I love chicken pie, but have not had it with leek in it. Sounds tasty 

Popular Chinese dim sum (dim sim in Au) item:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

Popular Chinese dim sum (dim sim in Au) item:

P _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: P
N: C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

Popular Chinese dim sum (dim sim in Au) item:

P _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ _

Y: P L
N: C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

Popular Chinese dim sum (dim sim in Au) item:

P _ _ _ // D _ _ _ L _ _ _ _

Y: P L D
N: C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

Pork Dumplings?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes .. I forgot the 2nd P 
Sorry, had to go finish doing something, so I probably won't be back tonight.
Your turn, Sunny.
I think Joybelle was on the same track.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

A beverage, popular in hot weather

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Can I be a spoil sport and guess straight off?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

of course, Joybelle!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

A beverage, popular in hot weather

_  _  _  //  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Gin and Tonic??


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

You got it, Joybelle!

Your turn.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

A spicy main meal.   I cooked it up yesterday.   

----//-------


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

A spicy main meal. I cooked it up yesterday.

----//--N--N- 

Yes:  N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

A spicy main meal. I cooked it up yesterday.

----//R-N--N-

Yes: N, R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2020)

B ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

A spicy main meal. I cooked it up yesterday.

B---//R-N--N-

Yes: N, R, B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

A spicy main meal. I cooked it up yesterday.

B---//R-N--N-

Yes: N, R, B 
No: T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

A spicy main meal. I cooked it up yesterday.

B--F//R-N--N-

Yes: N, R, B, F
No: T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

G ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

A spicy main meal. I cooked it up yesterday.

B--F//R-NG-NG

Yes: N, R, B, F, G
No: T 

I think you might have it @Sunny.   If not, there are no more consonants.   Please guess vowels.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

E ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

A spicy main meal. I cooked it up yesterday.

BEEF//REN--NG

Yes: N, R, B, F, G, E
No: T 

Sorry I have mucked up.   There is one more consonant.   I mucked up the R-NG-NG.   Should be REN--NG.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

Doesn't matter, I have no idea what this one is. So I throw in the towel.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 22, 2020)

Is there anyone else playing?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm playing, but have no idea what the second word is .. which means, it's your turn again, joybelle!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

OK, I finally "cheated" and googled this one. It is probably Beef Rendang, an Indonesian dish.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

aaah, I am not familiar with Indonesian fare. Good one, joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, yes, yes it is @Sunny.   Does someone else want a turn?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, it's supposed to be my turn, as I got the answer.

Seasonal favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 24, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Seasonal favorite:

_  _  _  _  T  C  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Seasonal favorite:

_  R  _  _  T  C  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Seasonal favorite:

_  R  _  _  T  C  _  _  _ 

No S B


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Seasonal favorite:

_  R  _  _  T  C  _  _  _ 

No S B H


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Seasonal favorite:

_  R  _  _  T  C  _  K  _ 

No S B H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*"Fruitcake"*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks right to me @Citygirl.   We will have to wait on what @Sunny says.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*Thanks Joy!*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

Absolutely, CG, it's fruitcake!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*This would be called a main dish!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*This would be called a main dish!

C _ _ C _ _ _ // _ _ C _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

N: R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

K ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*This would be called a main dish!

C _ _ C K _ _ // _ _ C _ _ _ _ D _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

I have the first word, but I will have a stab at the second.   Chicken Cacciatore.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2020)

*No Joybelle, I'm sorry
This would be called a main dish!

C _ _ C K _ N // _ _N C _ _ _ _ D _ _

N: R, M Sorry*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2020)

So sorry, just edited for an extra dash in 2nd word.

*No Joybelle, I'm sorry
This would be called a main dish!

C _ _ C K _ N // _ N C _ _ _ _ D _ _

N: R, M Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

Chicken enchiladas?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 28, 2020)

Congrats Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

And now I want some. 

OK, next is a Ukranian dish which may be served hot or cold.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 28, 2020)

Wow, this looks interesting.

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

OK, next is a Ukranian dish which may be served hot or cold.

B  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

OK, next is a Ukranian dish which may be served hot or cold.

B  _  _  S _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No P


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

N please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

OK, next is a Ukranian dish which may be served hot or cold.

B  _  _  S  C  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _

No P N


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

L please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

I think I have the first word but not the other three

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

OK, next is a Ukranian dish which may be served hot or cold.

B  _  R  S  C  H  _  //  _  _  _  H  //  S  _  _  R  //  C  R  _  _  _

No P N L

(Joybelle, and yet the first word is the hardest one!)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

OK, next is a Ukranian dish which may be served hot or cold.

B  _  R  S  C  H  _  //  W  _  _  H  //  S  _  _  R  //  C  R  _  _  _

No P N L


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

Borscht with sour cream is what I am thinking.   I worked with a Ukranian woman many years back and she told me about Borscht (beetroot) soup @Sunny and it has just stayed with me.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

That's it, Joybelle! Borscht is usually served cold, which is probably the only way the sour cream part of it works.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

This is a spicy main meal.

-----//-------/-----


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

This is a spicy main meal.

-R---//-------/--RR- 

Yes:  R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

This is a spicy main meal.

-R---//C--C---/C-RR-

Yes: R, C

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

This is a spicy main meal.

-R---//C--C---/C-RRY

Yes: R, C, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 31, 2020)

This is a spicy main meal.

-R--N//CH-C--N/C-RRY

Yes: R, C, Y, H, N
No: T,


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

K ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 31, 2020)

This is a spicy main meal.

-R--N//CH-CK-N/C-RRY

Yes: R, C, Y, H, N, K
No: T, 

One more consonant to go.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

B ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 31, 2020)

This is a spicy main meal.

-R--N//CH-CK-N/C-RRY

Yes: R, C, Y, H, N, K
No: T, B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Would anyone like a hint?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks Joy, but I am going to take a stab at it. Makes no sense to me but is it "Green Chicken Curry"


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Certainly is @Citygirl.   Congrats.   You use a green curry paste for the dish, hence green chicken curry.   What have you go up your sleeve for us to guess?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Let's try a dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh Wow. 

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Let's try a dessert:

C _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ C _ // C _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ C _*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Let's try a dessert:

C _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _ H // _ C _ // C _ _ _ _ // S _ _ D _ _ CH*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

I think I have the last three words but not the first two.

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Let's try a dessert:

C _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _ H // _ C _ // C _ _ _ M // S _ _ D _ _ CH*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*Let's try a dessert:

C _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _ H // _ C _ // C _ _ _ M // S _ _ D W _ CH* 

N: T, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

Cookie dough ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*You got it, Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:
_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

_  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _ //  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  R _  _  _  _ 

No C B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

_  _  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  _ //  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  R _  _  _  _ 

No C B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

_  _  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  _ //  S  _  R  _  _  _  //  R _  _  _  S

No C B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

P please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

_  _  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  _ //  S  P  R  _  _  _  //  R _  _  _  S

No C B D


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

_  _  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  _ //  S  P  R  _  _  _  //  R _  _  _  S

No C B D F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

N please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

I think I have the last two words but certainly not the first.

M please.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

_  _  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  N//  S  P  R  _  N  _  //  R _  L  L  S

No C B D F M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

_  _  G  _  T  _  R  _  _  N//  S  P  R  _  N  G  //  R _  L  L  S

No C B D F M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

V please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Usually an appetizer:

V  _  G  _  T  _  R  _  _  N//  S  P  R  _  N  G  //  R _  L  L  S

No C B D F M H

No more consonants!  But should be obvious now.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Vegetarian spring rolls????


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

You got it, Joybelle!

You're next.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks Sunny.

This is a condiment.

-----//------//-----


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2020)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

This is a condiment.

S---T//------//S----

Yes:   S, T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

This is a condiment.

S---T//C-----//S----

Yes: S, T, C

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

This is a condiment.

SW--T//C-----//S----

Yes: S, T, C, W,


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

This is a condiment.

SW--T//C-----//S----

Yes: S, T, C, W,
No: G


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Joybelle, are you missing a C in the last word?

L please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes I am @Pinky.   Thanks for picking that up.   I am thinking you have it.

This is a condiment.

SW--T//C--LL_//S--C-

Yes: S, T, C, W, L
No: G


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Sweet Chilli Sauce?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Spot on.   When you mentioned my miss with the c I knew you had it and the L did the trick.   Congrats.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks, Joybelle 

Moroccan staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmmmm.   C please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks, Joybelle 

Moroccan staple

C_ _ _ C _ _ _

Y: C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Moroccan staple

C _ _ S C _ _ S

Y: C S


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Couscous????


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

You got it, Joybelle


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

-----//--/--------/-----


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

-----//--/--S-----/S----

Yes:  S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

-----//--/--S-----/S----

Yes: S 
No:  T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

C----//--/--S-----/S--C-

Yes: S, C
No: T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

No R, then?

How about N


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

CR---//--/--S-----/S--C-

Yes: S, C, R
No: T, N

Duh me @Pinky.   I have given you the C but that's OK.   My excuse is that it is 6.21 am here lol.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

Y please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

CR---//--/--S-----/S--C-

Yes: S, C, R
No: T, N, Y


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

LOL! I didn't even notice you gave me the C .. and I don't have an excuse 
Wow, it _is _early there!

F please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

CR---//-F/--S-----/S--C-

Yes: S, C, R, F
No: T, N, Y

I go to bed early @Pinky and wake up early.

Quote Reply


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Me too .. early to bed, early to rise.

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

CR--M//-F/M-SH---M/S--C-

Yes: S, C, R, F, H, M
No: T, N, Y


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Is there a 2nd R, Joybelle?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an extra to a meal or by itself on toast.

CR--M//-F/M-SHR--M/S--C-

Yes: S, C, R, F, H, M
No: T, N, Y 

Yes there is another R @Pinky.   I am not doing very well this morning.   Sorry.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

No apology necessary. I do it all the time myself


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm stuck on the last word.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

All vowels if that helps.   Not soup, but sort of think along that line.   A very common word when thinking cooking.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Cream of Mushroom Sauce?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes.   Very well done Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

I love mushroom anything  ❤ 

A dessert:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

I love mushrooms as well.   We foraged a lot from our place and the son's this year.   I have stacks dried and in the freezer.

B please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Lucky you!

A dessert:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

N: B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

A dessert:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

N: B C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

P please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

A dessert:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // P_ _

Y: P
N: B C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

M please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

A dessert:

_ _ _ // _ _ M _ // P_ _

Y: P M
N: B C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

@Pinky are there 3 or 4 letters in the last word?

L please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Oops! 3 letters. I'll go back and edit.

A dessert:

_ _ _ // L _ M _ // P_ _

Y: P M L
N: B C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

A dessert:

_ _ Y // L _ M _ // P_ _

Y: P M L Y
N: B C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Key Lime Pie????


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a main dish.

---------//----//----//---


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a main dish.

---------//----//---R//-R-

Yes:  R,


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a main dish.

---------//B---//---R//-R-

Yes: R, B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

C please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a main dish.

---------//B---//---R//-R-

Yes: R, B 
No: C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

This is a main dish.

---------//B--F//---R//FR-

Yes: R, B, F
No: C

Quote Reply


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

This is a main dish.

----G-----//B--F//---R//FR-

Yes: R, B, F, G
No: C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

This is a main dish.

--NG----N//B--F//---R//FR-

Yes: R, B, F, G, N
No: C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

This is a main dish.

--NG----N//B--F//S--R//FR-

Yes: R, B, F, G, N, S
No: C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

This is a main dish.

--NG----N//B--F//ST-R//FR-

Yes: R, B, F, G, N, S, T
No: C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

Y please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

This is a main dish.

--NG----N//B--F//ST-R//FRY

Yes: R, B, F, G, N, S, T, Y
No: C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

I've got a guess on the first word, but it's short by one letter ..
Rangoon?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

No sorry @Pinky.   Rangoon is a place, so is the first word of this puzzle.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

This is a main dish.

M-NG----N//B--F//ST-R//FRY

Yes: R, B, F, G, N, S, T, Y, M
No: C

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

"Mongolian Beef Stir Fry"


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

Congrats @Citygirl.   Spot on.   I am making it up for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh grief.   

C please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // C _ _ _* 

N:S, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ T // _ _ T T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // C _ _ _*

N:S, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ T // _ _ T T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // C _ K _*

N:S, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

P please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Wonderful to see you back @Sunny.   Hope everything is OK.

D please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi Sunny  
Joybelle, you only get one letter guess at a time


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Sorry, I was being greedy.   Please scrape the D for now @Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

Sunny. how good to see you back. Hope everything is alright!

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

P _ _ _ _ T // _ _ T T _ R // P _ _ _ _ // C _ K _*

N:S, M, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

P _ _ N _ T // _ _ T T _ R // P _ _ N D // C _ K _*

N:S, M, Sorry

Just edited it to put in another N


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

P _ _ N _ T // _ _ T T _ R // P _ _ N D // C _ K _*

N:S, M, L, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

I think I have the last 3 words but I am stuck on the first one.

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

P _ _ N _ T // _ _ T T _ R // P _ _ N D // C _ K _*

N:S, M, L, G, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

P _ _ N _ T // _ _ T T _ R // P _ _ N D // C _ K _*

N:S, M, L, G, H, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

P _ _ N _ T // _ _ T T _ R // P _ _ N D // C _ K _*

N:S, M, L, G, H, Sorry 

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

@joybelle the "K" is already there!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Duh me - of course.

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

No problem Joy!
*This is something for the sweet tooth!

P _ _ N _ T // B _ T T _ R // P _ _ N D // C _ K _*

N:S, M, L, G, H, Sorry
That's all the consonants! It should be quite evident now.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

No, not the first word for me.   Just got it.   Well I hope I have it.
Peanut butter pound cake.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

That's gotta be right, Joybelle!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

You got it Joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a main meal.

-----//----//------


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a main meal.

-----//----//------ 

No:   D,


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a main meal.

-----//----//--S---

No: D, 
Yes:  S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

M ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a main meal.

--M--//----//--S---

No: D,
Yes: S, M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

This is a main meal.

--M--//----//--S---

No: D, W, H
Yes: S, M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

This is a main meal.

--M--//T---//--S---

No: D, W, H
Yes: S, M, T

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2020)

*Let's try "G" please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

This is a main meal.

--M-N//T-U-//--S---

No: D, W, H, G
Yes: S, M, T, N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

This is a main meal.

--M-N//T-N-//R-S-N-

No: D, W, H, G
Yes: S, M, T, N, R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

This is a main meal.

--M-N//T-N-//R-S-N-

No: D, W, H, G, C
Yes: S, M, T, N, R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

This is a main meal.

L-M-N//T-N-//R-S-N-

No: D, W, H, G, C, P
Yes: S, M, T, N, R, L

All vowels now.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

No idea, Joybelle.  Sorry.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

First word is a fruit and a colour, second word is a fish/seafood and third word is a type of pasta.   Does that help @Sunny?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2020)

I think I know those 2 words but am stuck on the 3rd.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Me too. Stuck on the last word.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm stuck on the last word as well.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

Give up?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

I give up!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

@Citygirl and @Sunny are you giving up as well?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*I give up!!*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

I will just wait on @Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh, I definitely give up. Can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

Lemon Tuna Risoni.   Risoni can also be known as Orzo.

Would someone else like to put up the next dish please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _

No D M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  N_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _

No D M L B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  N _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _

No D M L B C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

H please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  N _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _

No D M L B C H F


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Not doing very well with this one.

G please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  N _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _

No D M L B C H F G

I agree, Joybelle. But keep guessing, you'll eventually get it.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

K please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  N K  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  S  T

No D M L B C H F G


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Part of the problem for me is that we know different cuts of meat by different names.   I have the last two words I think, but very puzzled by the first.   

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  N K  _  _  //  P  _  T  //  R  _  _  S  T

No D M L B C H F G

Joybelle, the name of the food doesn't refer to the cut of meat.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Still thinking, thinking.
J please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2020)

Traditional main course:

_  _  N K  _  _  //  P  _  T  //  R  _  _  S  T

No D M L B C H F G J

Only one consonant left!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Traditional main course:

Y  _  N K  _  _  //  P  _  T  //  R  _  _  S  T

No D M L B C H F G J W

And now, it should be obvious!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*"Yankee Pot Roast"
If this is right will someone please do the next one. I have a Dr. appt. tomorrow. TIA*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

That is definitely right, CG!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

This is an entree or light meal.

-------//-------//---//----//----


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

This is an entree or light meal.

-----S-//-------//---//--R-//S--- 

Yes: S, R,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

This is an entree or light meal.

---N-S-//------N//-N-//--RN//S---

Yes: S, R, N,
No: T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

D please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

This is an entree or light meal.

---N-S-//------N//-ND//--RN//S---

Yes: S, R, N, D,
No: T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

C please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

This is an entree or light meal.

C--N-S-//C--C--N//-ND//C-RN//S---

Yes: S, R, N, D, C
No: T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

H please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

This is an entree or light meal.

CH-N-S-//CH-C--N//-ND//C-RN//S---

Yes: S, R, N, D, C, H,
No: T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Chinese Chicken and Corn Soup?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Spot on @Pinky.   Congrats


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Now I want some of that soup


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

I love chicken and corn soup as well @Pinky.   Peruvian dish - now this will be interesting.   I know nothing about Peruvian food.

M please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't know much about Peruvian food either @joybelle 
Thank you, Google  

This is a Peruvian dish ..

_ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

P please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

_ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Y: M
N: P


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

c please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

_ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Y: M
N: P C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // _ _ L _ _ _ _


Y: M L
N: P C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // _ _ L _ _ _ _


Y: M L
N: P C H


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // _ _ L T _ _ _


Y: M L T
N: P C H


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

one consonant left

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // S _ L T _ _ _


Y: M L T S
N: P C H


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // S _ L T _ _ _


Y: M L T S
N: P C H N


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // S _ L T _ _ _


Y: M L T S
N: P C H N B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

only vowels left now

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // S _ L T _ D _


Y: M L T S D
N: P C H N B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

I certainly have no idea @Pinky.   Maybe first word Lima???   Are there any more consonants?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

no more consonants, vowels only .. not English words. 
Hint: there are only 2 of the same vowels.

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // S _ L T _ D _


Y: M L T S D
N: P C H N B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Sorry @Pinky I didn't see your message about the consonants.

Can I guess the vowels seeing it isn't an English word?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes, of course you can guess the vowels .. whether or not it's English or not


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks.   A please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Only one vowel left!
This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // S A L T A D _


Y: M L T S D A
N: P C H N B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

i please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Only one vowel left!
This is a Peruvian dish ..

L _ M _ // S A L T A D _


Y: M L T S D A
N: P C H N B I


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

O please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

BINGO! 

This is a Peruvian dish ..

L O M O // S A L T A D O
(Stir-fry Beef)

Y: M L T S D A O
N: P C H N B I


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Very much trial and error @Pinky.   I am pleased you put up the English translation.

An old English main dish.   It is a dish you would either love or hate.

----//---/------/---


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

We do international dishes sometimes. A lot of it is just guessing.

N please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

An old English main dish. It is a dish you would either love or hate.

----//-N-/---N--/--- 

Yes: N,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

D please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

An old English main dish. It is a dish you would either love or hate.

----//-ND/--DN--/---

Yes: N, D


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

B please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

An old English main dish. It is a dish you would either love or hate.

----//-ND/--DN--/---

Yes: N, D 
No:  B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm stuck on the first word.

K please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

You might not be now.

An old English main dish. It is a dish you would either love or hate.   Sorry the first word I didn't have enough ---.   I have added one.

----K//-ND/--DN--/---

Yes: N, D, K
No: B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Steak and Kidney Pie .. I don't see the 2nd K though.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes you are right.   Sorry about the miss of the second K.   I might need to get off here and walk around a little to get the brain into action.   Congrats @Pinky even with my mistakes.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the game(s) .. I need to get some stuff done around here too! Enjoy the rest of your day, Joybelle


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

A starter or could be a Main:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

A starter or could be a Main:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // S_ _ _

Y: S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

French onion soup?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

Wowsie! You got it right!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

That was the quick or the dead lol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

Must be some kind of record - even for Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

Nah, I've done it before!  

OK, the next one is a regional favorite, basically a side dish, also the name of a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

OK, the next one is a regional favorite, basically a side dish, also the name of a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

OK, the next one is a regional favorite, basically a side dish, also the name of a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  M  _  T  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

OK, the next one is a regional favorite, basically a side dish, also the name of a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  T  _  M  _  T  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

Fried Green Tomatoes .. never had them, but have had fried red tomatoes


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

That's it, Pinky. I don't remember ever having them either.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

I tried the fried green tomatoes.   I would sooner fried red tomatoes lol.

M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Y: R
N: M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

@joybelle  - are the green tomatoes different from the red, in flavour?

A Persian staple .. in English.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // R _ C_

Y: R C
N: M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

I have the last word I would say.   Now for the rest.

L please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

@Pinky it was years back when I tried them, but from memory I didn't think they had much flavour at all.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

L _ _ _ _ L // R _ C_

Y: R C L
N: M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

F please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

L _ _ _ _ L // R _ C_

Y: R C L
N: M F


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

L _ _ _ _ L // R _ C_

Y: R C L
N: M F D


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

V please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

L _ _ _ _ L // R _ C_

Y: R C L
N: M F D V


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

L _ N _ _ L // R _ C_

Y: R C L N
N: M F D V


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

G please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

A Persian staple .. in English.

L _ N _ _ L // R _ C_

Y: R C L N
N: M F D V G

got to take a break (dinner) - but keep guessing!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

You have dinner and I will have breakfast @Pinky.   

T please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

vowels only now
A Persian staple .. in English.

L _ N T _ L // R _ C_

Y: R C L N T
N: M F D V G


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Lentil Rice????


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Have you ever eaten it Pinky?

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//-----


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

I've had it as a side dish at a Persian restaurant. I make a couscous dish with either lentils or chick peas, which tastes similar.

C please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//C---- 

Yes:   C,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//CR---

Yes: C, R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

M please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//CR--M

Yes: C, R, M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

D please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//CR--M

Yes: C, R, M
No: D,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//CR--M

Yes: C, R, M
No: D, S,

Quote Reply


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

This has me stumped .. I will sleep on it. Perhaps it will be guessed before tomorrow. 
Last guess for tonight:

T please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

It is such a common dessert @Pinky.   Sweet dreams.   It is 10.28 am on Friday here.   Just making up some cream of chicken soup.

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//CR--M

Yes: C, R, M
No: D, S, T,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-----//---//----//CR--M

Yes: C, R, M
No: D, S, T, N,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-PPL-//P--//-D-//CR--M

Yes: C, R, M, P (you have hit the jackpot with the P @Sunny) and there is a D (sorry), L
No: S, T, N,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

That third word has me stumped.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Probably because I have put the D in the wrong place.   Honestly I just think I will play the games but not put anything.

A favourite dessert in the Western world.

-PPL-//P--//--D//CR--M

Yes: C, R, M, P (you have hit the jackpot with the P @Sunny) and there is a D (sorry), L
No: S, T, N,


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

You will have it now @Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

Apple Pie and Cream

(Don't worry about an occasional misplacement, Joybelle.  We all do it.)


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

Spot on @Sunny and thank you for your kind words


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

_  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  P  _  P


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

_  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  P  _  P 

No C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

_  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  P  _  P 

No C F L


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

_  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  P  _  P 

No C F L B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

_  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  P  _  P 

No C F L B D


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

_  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  P  _  P 

No C F L B D G

(Believe it or not, there's only one consonant left!)


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

I have absolutely no idea.   W please.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

A childhood snack, fondly remembered, probably responsible for a lot of tooth cavities:

T _  _  T  S  _  _  //  P  _  P 

No C F L B D G W M

OK, folks, that's it for the consonants. Maybe now it's recognizable?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

It's as clear as mud to me @Sunny lol.

A please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

Sorry ,consonants only.

Does anyone else want to try?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

I thought you could add vowels if the consonants are all used.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2020)

*"Tootsie Pop"*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Never heard of it lol.   Cultural differences eh?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Never heard of it lol.   Cultural differences eh?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

That's it, City Girl!  I loved those when I was a kid, and can probably blame my lousy teeth on them. 

Joybelle, they are a golfball-sized lollypop with a soft center consisting of a tootsie roll.  Of course you'd have to know what a tootsie roll is for this to make any sense.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2020)

*Would make a nice lunch for a hot summer's day.
_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks for the explanations @Sunny and @Ken N Tx.

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2020)

*Would make a nice lunch for a hot summer's day.
_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ D*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

I am pretty sure I have the last word, but that is it at the moment.

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2020)

*Would make a nice lunch for a hot summer's day.
S _ _ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ D*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

I am going to have a wild guess - salami rice salad?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*Would make a nice lunch for a hot summer's day.
S _ _ _ M P // _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ D* 

Sorry Joy, but not it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

R  ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*Would make a nice lunch for a hot summer's day.
S _ R _ M P // C _ _ _ // S _ L _ D*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

Tricky.   H please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

*Would make a nice lunch for a hot summer's day.
S H R _ M P // C _ B B // S _ L _ D*

Well, that is pretty evident now!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

Shrimp Cobb Salad


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

I will have a wild guess - lemonade


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

A beverage:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

 No L C

Sorry, joybelle, it's not lemonade.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Just a wild guess.   The letters fitted lol.

A beverage:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No L C

M  please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

A beverage:

_ M _ _ _ _ _ _

No L C 

(It was a good guess, joybelle. Just not the beverage I had in mind. The M may give it away.)


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Not for me @Sunny.

G please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

A beverage:

_ M _ _ _ _ _ _

No L C G


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

A beverage:

_ M _ _ _ _ _ _

No L C G D W


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

A beverage:

_ M _ _ _ _ _ _

No L C G D W B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

A beverage:

_ M _ _ _ _ _ _

No L C G D W B F

Joybelle, you'll be needing this drink by the time it comes along!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

You're not wrong @Sunny lol.

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

A beverage:

S M _ _ _ _ _ _

No L C G D W B F R

(OK, that S probably gave it away!)


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Nothing is registering with me as yet @Sunny.

H please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

A beverage:

S M _ _ _ H _ _

No L C G D W B F R 

(It may only be an American drink, joy.)


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Might be, but I will keep guessing.

J please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

A beverage:

S M _ _ _ H _ _

No L C G D W B F R H J

Hint:  Fruit is a major ingredient.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

A smoothie???


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

YES!!!!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

I would love one of those smoothies now.   Looks delicious.

This was a very special occasion dessert in the 1970's.   

-----//------


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

K


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

This was a very special occasion dessert in the 1970's.

--K--//----K-

Yes:  K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

This was a very special occasion dessert in the 1970's.

--K--//----K-

Yes: K 
No:  C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

Baked Alaska?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

Spot on @Sunny.   Have you ever eaten it?   It was on my hit list to make but it never happened.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

No, I actually don't even know what it is. Something with ice cream in the middle, I think?

Here's what I just made for dinner:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes icecream in the middle.

L please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's what I just made for dinner:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  L  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's what I just made for dinner:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  L  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 7, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's what I just made for dinner:

_  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  T  _  L  L  _  _  _ 

No S P C


----------



## joybelle (Oct 7, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

Here's what I just made for dinner:

B _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  T  _  L  L  _  _  _ 

No S P C F


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

Here's what I just made for dinner:

B _  _  _  _  //  T  _  R  T  _  L  L  _  _  _ 

No S P C F


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

I will go out on a limb - Baked Tortellini


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

That's it, joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

This is a dessert that has been around throughout the generations and has survived the test of time.

-----//---//------//-------


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

This is a dessert that has been around throughout the generations and has survived the test of time.

-----//-N-//------//-----N- 

Yes:   N,


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

D ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

This is a dessert that has been around throughout the generations and has survived the test of time.

----D//-ND//------//--DD-N-

Yes: N, D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

This is a dessert that has been around throughout the generations and has survived the test of time.

----D//-ND//------//--DD-NG

Yes: N, D, G,


----------



## Millyd (Oct 10, 2020)

Bread and butter pudding ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

Spot on @Millyd from Mildura.   I am from SW Victoria.   Your turn now to keep us guessing.


----------



## Millyd (Oct 10, 2020)

Can someone else take my turn cause I’m not here very often 

Greetings to fellow Vic


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

Would some like to take up the challenge?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ N _ //S _ _ N _ _ _*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

Sorry Joy, did not see you here

*This is a side dish!

S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ N _ //S _ _ N _ _ _* 
N: L Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 11, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ N _ //S _ _ N _ _ _*
N: L Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

S _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ N _ //S _ _ N _ _ _*
N: L T, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

S _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ N _ //S _ _ N _ _ _*
N: L, T, B, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

S _ _ C _ //C R _ _ M _ //C _ _ C _ _ _ _ S //_ N _ //S _ _ N _ C _*
N: L, T, B, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

S _ _ C _ //C R _ _ M _ //C H _ C _ _ _ _ S //_ N D //S _ _ N _ CH*
N: L, T, B, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*This is a side dish!

S P _ C Y //C R _ _ M Y //C H _ C _ P _ _ S //_ N D //S P _ N _ CH*
N: L, T, B, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

Spicy Creamy Chickpeas And Spinach?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

You got it Joybelle


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

-------//-----//-----


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

C--C---//-----//S----

Yes:   C, S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2020)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

C--C---//-----//S-L-D

Yes: C, S, D, L,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

C--C---//-----//S-L-D

Yes: C, S, D, L, 
No:  B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

C--CK--//--KK-//S-L-D

Yes: C, S, D, L, K,
No: B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

C--CK-N//--KK-//S-L-D

Yes: C, S, D, L, K, N, 
No: B, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

CH-CK-N//--KK-//S-L-D

Yes: C, S, D, L, K, N, H,
No: B, Y

One more consonant.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2020)

G ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

This is a light meal and especially appropriate for hot weather.

CH-CK-N//--KK-//S-L-D

Yes: C, S, D, L, K, N, H,
No: B, Y, G,

One more consonant.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2020)

Well, that middle word has me stumped. No idea at all.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

Think Indian cooking @Sunny.   It means small pieces of meat or vegetable marinated in a spicy mix.   The first letter is a consonant.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2020)

*I agree with Sunny!*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

Throwing in the towel?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes.  (I don't like Indian cuisine, and probably have never heard of this item.)


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

Chicken Tikka Salad

Would someone else like a go?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

Popular dessert that our mothers made:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

Popular dessert that our mothers made:

_  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

Jelly Cups


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry, Joybelle, good guess but no cigar!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

I will keep guessing.   M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

jello cake?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

Popular dessert that our mothers made:

_  _  L  L  _  //  M  _  _  _ 

No B 

No jello cake or jelly cups


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

Popular dessert that our mothers made:

_  _  L  L  _  //  M  _  _  _ 

No B C


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

Popular dessert that our mothers made:

J  _  L  L  _  //  M  _  _  D

No B C F


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

Jello Mold?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

That's it, Joybelle!  Doesn't sound all that appetizing, with the word "mold" in it, but of course it doesn't mean that kind of mold. It's a jello pie usually with bits of fruit in it, in a fancy shape. Served at a lot of luncheons, pot lucks, etc. back in "the day."


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

I love jelly (jello) and that photo makes me want to have some with fruit and icecream.   I remembered that in America jelly is jello so that set me on the right track.   Another difference is we spell mold as mould.   

This is a light meal.

*------//-------//-----//-----*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-----//-----S-//--S--//S----*

Yes:   S,


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-L---//-----S-//--ST-//S-L--*

Yes: S, L, T,

Just adding this because it won't send.   Not a valid entry.   Hmmm.   Hope it is valid now.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-L---//-----S-//P-ST-//S-L--*

Yes: S, L, T, P,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2020)

D please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-L---//-----S-//P-ST-//S-L-D*

Yes: S, L, T, P, D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

R ?


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

A?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-L---//-----S-//P-ST-//S-L-D*

Yes: S, L, T, P, D

No:  R

Sorry dearest @RubyK but need to guess the consonants before the vowels.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

M ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-LM--//-----S-//P-ST-//S-L-D*

Yes: S, L, T, P, D, M,

No: R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-LM-N//N----S-//P-ST-//S-L-D*

Yes: S, L, T, P, D, M, N,

No: R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

C ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*S-LM-N//N-C--S-//P-ST-//S-L-D*

Yes: S, L, T, P, D, M, N, C

No: R,

No more consonants.   Do you want to go with vowels?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

This game is usually played only with consonants. If it can't be guessed, people just give up, and the person running that round gives the answer, and gets another turn (if they'd like one).

However, I'll make an exception for once, as that third word can be either pasta or pesto, so:

A?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

This is a light meal.

*SALM-N//N-C--S-//PASTA//SALAD*

Yes: S, L, T, P, D, M, N, C, A,

No: R,

Hint:   The second word is French.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2020)

*That wasn't the word that has me stumped, it is the second & that hint doesn't help me at all.*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry @Citygirl don't know of any more hints apart from it is often used to describe a salad.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

Salmon nicoise pasta salad?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes, spot on @Sunny.   Now your turn to make me think.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

I googled Nicoise, as I was curious about the word. It turns out it comes from "Nice," which probably means Nice, France, where that type of salad originated.  According to the definition, it usually involves tomatoes and olive oil, very Mediterranean.

A seafood specialty that my mother used to make:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

A seafood specialty that my mother used to make:

S  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 23, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

A seafood specialty that my mother used to make:

S  _  L  M  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 23, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

A seafood specialty that my mother used to make:

S  _  L  M  _  N  //  C _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 24, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*Q please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 24, 2020)

I will have a stab at salmon croquettes???


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*That has to be right, Joybelle. My mother made them quite often. If that's not it then I am stumped.*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 24, 2020)

It was your suggestion of the Q that set the brain into action @Citygirl.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

I will start off because I think Sunny must be having a break for whatever reason.

This is an accompaniment to a side dish.

*------//-----//--------*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal.

*------//-----//------N-

Yes:  N,*

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*Let's try "C" please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal.

*------//C----//------N-

Yes: N,C,*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal.

*------//C----//D-----N-

Yes: N,C, D,*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal.

*------//C----//DR----N-

Yes: N,C, D, R,*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal.

*------//C----//DR-SS-N-

Yes: N,C, D, R,* S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal.   Sorry I forgot to put in one of the C's.

*G----C//C----//DR-SS-N-

Yes: N,C, D, R,* S, G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal. Sorry I forgot to put in one of the C's.

*G--L-C//C--L-//DR-SS-N-

Yes: N,C, D, R,* S, G, L,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2020)

*@joybelle, I'm still stumped but* *isn't there an R & a G missing?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 29, 2020)

This is an accompaniment to a side dish or a light meal. Sorry I forgot to put in one of the C's.

The G is there @Citygirl but I forgot the last one.   Sorry.   I was wrong on the number of consonants.   One more to go.   Think HOT.   Some spell the middle word with one L and others spell it with two Ls.

*G-RL-C//C--L-//DR-SS-NG

Yes: N,C, D, R,* S, G, L, R, 

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2020)

*Don't worry,JB, about the missing letters. Remember I did the same thing  not too long ago. I'm still stumped!*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 29, 2020)

Chili - Garlic Chili Dressing

Would like to do the next one @Citygirl?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2020)

*No thanks, You're doing fine. Thanks for asking!*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

I will put something up tomorrow.   Off to bed and the brain has gone to mush.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

This is a breakfast or light meal.

*---------//---*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

This is a breakfast or light meal.

*-C-------//---* 

Yes:  C,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

*"Scrambled Egg"*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

Spot on @Citygirl.   A nice easy one.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

*That is what I need, "a nice easy one"*

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ L _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

M _ _ L _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

M _ P L _ //P _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

M _ P L _ //P _ _ _ N //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

M _ P L _ //P _ C _ N //S _ _ C _ _ //_ _ N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

M _ P L _ //P _ C _ N //S _ _ C _ _ //B _ N


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Now this one is for the sweet tooth!

M _ P L _ //P _ C _ N //S _ _ C K _ //B _ N


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

Maple Pecan Sticky Bun?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

*You got it* *Joybelle!*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

Just thinking about the sticky bun puts kgs onto me @Citygirl lol.

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week.

-------//----//---//----/-----


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Me too @joybelle 

*D please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 1, 2020)

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week.

-------//----//---//----/----D

Yes:  D,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 2, 2020)

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week.

-------//----//---//T---/----D

Yes: D, T,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 2, 2020)

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week.

-------//----//---//T---/S---D

Yes: D, T, S.

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week.

C------//--C-//---//T---/S---D

Yes: D, T, S, C,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week.   I forgot two of the Ds.   Duh me.   I think I have it correct now.

C-RR--D//R-C-//--D//T---/S---D

Yes: D, T, S, C,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week. I forgot two of the Ds. Duh me. I think I have it correct now.

C-RR--D//R-C-//--D//T---/S-L-D

Yes: D, T, S, C, L,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

N please


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

This is a main meal and we will be having it this coming week. I forgot two of the Ds. Duh me. I think I have it correct now.

C-RR--D//R-C-//-ND//T-N-/S-L-D

Yes: D, T, S, C, L, N,

No more consonants.   Would you like to have a stab at it @Citygirl or go with vowels?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*I'll take a stab at it: "Curried Rice and Tuna Salad"*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

Spot on @Citygirl


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ *


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ P P _ _ //_ _ _ _*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 4, 2020)

K .  please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another dessert:

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ P P _ _ //_ _ _ _* 

N: K, Sorry


----------



## Millyd (Nov 5, 2020)

F .please


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*This is another dessert:

F _ _ _ _ _ //_ P P _ _ //_ _ _ _*

N: K. S, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*This is another dessert:

F R _ _ _ _ //_ P P L _ //_ _ R _*

N: K. S, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*This is another dessert:

F R _ _ _ H //_ P P L _ //_ _ R _*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 5, 2020)

T please 

I’d love to solve it .. I dare not ...


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

I know the middle word but certainly not the rest.

T please

Looking at it again I think I have the first word as well, but the last word is trickly.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*This is another dessert:

F R _ _ _ H //_ P P L _ //T _ R T*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *This is another dessert:
> 
> F R _ _ _ H //_ P P L _ //T _ R T*


Fresh apple tart


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

I will go with French Apple Tart.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2020)

*Sorry Ken. almost!

You got it Joybelle!*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

An Asian styled main meal.

*-------//----//----*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

An Asian styled main meal.

*-------//----//----* 

No:  R,


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 7, 2020)

An Asian styled main meal.

*C--C---//C---//----*

No: R, D,
Yes:  C,


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2020)

Chicken chow mein?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 7, 2020)

Close @Sunny but not quite right.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2020)

H ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 7, 2020)

An Asian styled main meal.

*CH-C---//CH--//----*

No: R, D,
Yes: C, H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 8, 2020)

An Asian styled main meal.

*CH-C---//CH-P//----*

No: R, D, M,
Yes: C, H, P,


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2020)

Chicken Chop Suey?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 8, 2020)

We have a winner    Congrats @Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S

No C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  S

No C M


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  L  _  //  F  R  _  _  S

No C M


----------



## joybelle (Nov 10, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  L  K  //  F  R  _  _  S

No C M H


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

B  _  _  R  _  _  _  L  K  //  F  R  _  _  S

No C M H


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

_  _  _  R  _  W  _  L  K  //  F  R  _  _  S

No C M H N


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

B  _  _  R  _  W  _  L  K  //  F  R  _  _  S

No C M H N


----------



## joybelle (Nov 12, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

Maryland side dish, popular at the beach

B  _  _  R  D  W  _  L  K  //  F  R  _  _  S

No C M H N 

You got it Joy!  You're next.


----------



## joybelle (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't have it @Sunny lol.   I would say Fries is the last word, but I don't know the first word.   It is probably something I have never head of - a cultural difference.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

OK. You've guessed all the consonants, so I thought you had it.

Anybody else?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2020)

*I'll guess "Boardwalk Fries" but if I happen to be right will someone please take my turn. I'll be gone the biggest part of tomorrow at the Drs. TIA*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 12, 2020)

Never heard of Boardwalk Fries but I will be happy to take your turn @Citygirl.   All the best for the doctors visit.

This is a condiment.

*---------//-------*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2020)

*Thanks Joy, the appt. is for my husband.
I really never heard of them either, but the letters just easily fit.

Let's try an "S" please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 12, 2020)

This is a condiment.

*--S------//-------* 

Yes - S,


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

Because they are cooked multiple times in a special recipe, lightly salted, served piping hot, and made to order. The two brothers opened the first *Boardwalk Fries* in White Marsh Mall, White Marsh, Maryland, in 1981 and by 1987 they had franchises from coast to coast.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/maryland-boardwalk-fries-recipe-1973836

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks for the explanation @Sunny.   They sound delicious.

This is a condiment.

*R-S------//------R*

Yes - S, R,


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

Raspberry Vinegar?

(The fries are delicious, Joybelle, and very popular at the beach.)


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

Spot on @Sunny.   Very quick.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

Yuletide favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

Yuletide favorite:

R  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

M please


----------



## Autumn (Nov 14, 2020)

Roasted chestnuts?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2020)

You got it, Autumn.  ..... by an open fire.......


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

Your turn now @Autumn to put a dish or condiment.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

A simple one, I think, I'm not very creative today.

My Favorite Vegetable

- - - - - - - - - // - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

Sorry, no R -


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

P please


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

- *P *- - - - - - - // - - - - - -


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

C please


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm sorry, no C -


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

M please


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

Sorry, no M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

Nope...no D...didn't realize this one might be difficult.

HINT: this is a veggie, but  think about pasta...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2020)

Spaghetti Squash?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

YES!!

And now it's your turn @Sunny...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2020)

I never would have gotten it without the pasta hint!

Next, an Italian favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2020)

Next, an Italian favorite:

_  _  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

skip


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

Next, an Italian favorite:

_  _  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No  N


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

T please?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

Next, an Italian favorite:

P  _  S  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No  N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2020)

*Z please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

Next, an Italian favorite:

P  _  S  T  _  //  _  _  Z  _  _  _

No  N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2020)

*Pasta Fazool*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2020)

Correct, of course, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

B Please?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: B, Sorry

Welcome to the forum, Tish, from Pa.*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C _ _ C _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ _

N: B, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C H _ C _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ _

N: B, Sorry*


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

L Please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C H _ C _ L _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ L _ //C _ _ _ _ _ _

N: B, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C H _ C _ L _ T _ //C _ _ _ _ L _ //C _ _ _ _ _ _

N: B, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C H _ C _ L _ T _ //C _ _ _ _ L _ //C _ _ _ _ _ S

N: B, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C H _ C _ L _ T _ //C _ _ _ K L _ //C _ _ K _ _ S

N: B, Sorry
Come on Sunny, I know you know it.*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

R ?  (not sure of the second word)


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C H _ C _ L _ T _ //C R _ _ K L _ //C _ _ K _ _ S

N: B, Sorry
1 more consonant*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2020)

*This is for the sweet tooth.
C H _ C _ L _ T _ //C R _ N K L _ //C _ _ K _ _ S

N: B, Sorry
That's it for the consonants.*


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

O Please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2020)

*Tish: We don't guess any vowels. Do you have a guess?*


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *Tish: We don't guess any vowels. Do you have a guess?*


Sorry.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

So, Tish, what do you think the food is?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2020)

*Would someone else like to take turn?*


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> So, Tish, what do you think the food is?


Chocolate crackle cakes?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

I think you're close, Tish, but the last word isn't cakes.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2020)

*No problem Tish! Guess again!*


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Okay, here I go. ( Fingers crossed)
Chocolate crinkle cookies?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2020)

*We have a winner "Tish". Great job!!!!!!

The winner always goes next Tish.*


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

*Main course meal.

---- ------ ----*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

*Main course meal.

B--- ------ B---*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

*Main course meal.

B--F ------ B---*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

*Main course meal.

B--F ---D-- B---*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

*Main course meal.

B--F ---D-N B---

 No  S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

*R?*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

*Main course meal.

B--F --RD-N B---

No S*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

*Main course meal.

B--F C-RD-N B---

No S*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

Beef cordon bleu?


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

That's it Sunny!
Well done!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

I never heard of that. But I love chicken cordon bleu, and I love beef, so I'm sure I would love that!

Next, a seasonal sweet:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)

Next, a seasonal sweet:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Pound cakes


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

Guess guess, Ken, but sorry, that's not it.

Next, a seasonal sweet:

_  _  D  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

Next, a seasonal sweet:

_  _  D  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

C Please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

Next, a seasonal sweet:

C  _  D  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

Next, a seasonal sweet:

C  _  D  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  S

No K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

Next, a seasonal sweet:

C  _  D  _  Y  //  C  _  _  _  S

No K


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

N Please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

Next, a seasonal sweet:

C  _  N  D  Y  //  C  _  N  _  S

No K

(Sorry, I had the D in the wrong place.)

No more consonants, pretty obvious now.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2020)

Candy canes

If I am right could someone else start a new one.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2020)

*I'm sorry if I am jumping the gun, Sunny but here is another.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for jumping the gun, CG! 

How about S?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ S _ //S _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

*_ _ T T _ _ _ _ T //S _ _ _ S _ //S _ _ _*


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

*_ _ T T _ R _ _ T //S _ _ _ S _ //S _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2020)

*_ _ T T _ R N _ T //S _ _ _ S _ //S _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

Butternut Squash Soup?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

Main course, usually:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2020)

H  please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

Main course, usually:

_  H  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Millyd (Dec 10, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

Main course, usually:

S  H  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

Main course, usually:

S  H  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _

No T L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

Main course, usually:

S  H  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _

No T L Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

Main course, usually:

S  H  R  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _

No T L Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

Main course, usually:

S  H  R  _  _  P  //  S  _  _  _  P  _

No T L Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

*"Shrimp Scampi"*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

Dessert:
_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

L Please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

Dessert:
_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2020)

Dessert:
_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

P Please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2020)

Dessert:
_ _ _ _ //C _ _ C _ L _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ _ C _ _ _

N: N,P, Sorry


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2020)

Dessert:
_ _ _ _ //C H_ C _ L _ _ _ //C H_ _ _ _ C _ _ _

N: N,P, Sorry


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2020)

Dessert:
_ _ _ K //C H_ C _ L _ _ _ //C H_ _ _ _ C _ K _

N: N,P, Sorry


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2020)

Dessert:
_ _ R K //C H_ C _ L _ _ _ //C H_ _ _ _ C _ K _

N: N,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice to have you back, Sunny. Hope all is okay!
Dessert:
_ _ R K //C H_ C _ L _ T _ //C H_ _ _ _ C _ K _

N: N,P, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice to have you back, Sunny. Hope all is okay!
Dessert:
D _ R K //C H_ C _ L _ T _ //C H_ _ _ _ C _ K _

N: N,P, Sorry
1 more consonant


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

All is fine, CG, thanks for asking. 

Dark chocolate cheesecake?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2020)

You're very welcome, Sunny!

*You got it Sunny!!!!*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

Something I loved as a kid:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2020)

Something I loved as a kid:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  P _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2020)

Something I loved as a kid:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  P _  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2020)

Something I loved as a kid:

C  _  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  P _  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2020)

Something I loved as a kid:

C  H  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  //  P _  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

N Please


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2020)

L please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Something I loved as a kid:

C  H  _  C  _  L  _  T  _  //  P _  D  D  _  N  _

No S

Gotta be obvious now!


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2020)

chocolate pudding?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

That's it, chic!


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2020)

A Russian dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2020)

No S. A Russian dish.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _  //


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Chicken Kiev?


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2020)

You got it Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

_  _  _  _  D  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2020)

M please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

_  _  _  _  D  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _


No M


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

S  _  _  _  D  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  R  _  _  S  _


No M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)

B?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

S  _  _  _  D  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  R  _  _  S  _


No M B


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

S  _  _  _  D  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  R  _  _  S  _


No M B

No H


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

L Please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

S  _  _  _  D  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  R  _  _  S  _


No M B H L


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

P Please


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2020)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

Traditional dish of the season:

S  T  _  _  D  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  R  _  _  S  T


No M B H L


----------



## joybelle (Dec 28, 2020)

Standing Rib Roast?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

That's it, Joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Dec 28, 2020)

Sunny I will let someone else do the honours because I don't come on very often.


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> That's it, Joybelle!


Wait a minute. You said there was NO B!!!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Aagh!  You're right, Chic! My apologies.


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2020)

I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

And that's the last dish I'd want to mess up!


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2021)

*Bump*


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Y Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for resurrecting this game, Tish.  The last food has been guessed by Joybelle, who declined to start a new one.  So Instead of guessing a letter, could you provide the dashes and offer us the next dish on the menu?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*Italian dish.

---------- // ----*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*Italian dish.

----S----- // S---*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

P please


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*Italian dish.

----S----- // S---

No P*


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2021)

R please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2021)

Minestrone soup


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2021)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

_ _ _ _ //P _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

_ _ _ L //P _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2021)

V please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

V _ _ L //P _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

V _ _ L //P _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2021)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

V _ _ L //P _ C C _ _ _

No - S


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

V _ _ L //P _ C C _ _ _

No - S, R


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2021)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat dish

V _ _ L //P _ C C _ T _

No - S, R

all consonants guessed


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Veal Piccata?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2021)

That's right, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

From a Bakery


----- // ------ // ----


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2021)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2021)

*K please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

From a Bakery


---CK // ------ // C-K-


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2021)

Black Forest Cake


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes!! Well done, Deb


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2021)

P please?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S _ _ _

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S _ _ T

No - P


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

B please


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S _ _ T

No - P, B


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

W Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S S _ N T

No - P, B, W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ _ _ _ N _ //C _ _ _ S S _ N T

No - P, B, W


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

R Please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ _ _ _ N _ //C R _ _ S S _ N T

No - P, B, W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ L _ _ N _ //C R _ _ S S _ N T

No - P, B, W


----------



## chic (Feb 9, 2021)

D please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2021)

Usually eaten at breakfast, but perhaps a treat anytime. 

_ L _ _ N D //C R _ _ S S _ N T

No - P, B, W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Almond croissant!


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2021)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Main course, originally from France:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Feb 9, 2021)

M please.


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2021)

L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Main course, originally from France:

L  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  M  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2021)

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Main course, originally from France:

L  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  M  _  D  _  _

No C


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

Main course, originally from France:

L _ B _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ M _ D _ _

No C


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2021)

Lobster Thermador


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2021)

Cool snack or dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

H?


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2021)

Cool snack or dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _

No - C, H


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2021)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2021)

Cool snack or dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _

No - C, H, M


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2021)

Cool snack or dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T

No - C, H, M


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2021)

Cool snack or dessert

_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R T

No - C, H, M, S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

D ?

Oops, just realized what it probably is - Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep - Frozen Yogurt


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Main course, appetizer, snack, whatever, from Europe.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

P please


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2021)

L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Main course, appetizer, snack, whatever, from Europe.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No P L


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2021)

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Main course, appetizer, snack, whatever, from Europe.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _

No P L T


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2021)

S please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2021)

C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

Main course, appetizer, snack, whatever, from Europe.

C  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _

No P L T


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2021)

F


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2021)

H please?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2021)

Cheese fondue?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2021)

Appetizer or meal accompaniment originating in southern Europe.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2021)

S please?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2021)

C please


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2021)

Appetizer or meal accompaniment originating in southern Europe.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S, C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

W Please


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2021)

Appetizer or meal accompaniment originating in southern Europe.

_ _ N _ _ N _ _ _ _

No - S, C, W


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2021)

Appetizer or meal accompaniment originating in southern Europe.

_ _ N _ _ N _ L L _

No - S, C, W, R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2021)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2021)

Appetizer or meal accompaniment originating in southern Europe.

P _ N _ _ N _ L L _

No - S, C, W, R

one more consonant


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Panzanella?


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2021)

Tish got it.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

English Dessert

*------- // ----*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2021)

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

English Dessert

*---TT-- // --C-*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2021)

K ?


----------



## chic (Feb 18, 2021)

M please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

spotted dick


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2021)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _

No - D, C


----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2021)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ T

No - D, C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

_ _ _ _ _ R _ //T _ R T

No - D, C


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

M Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

B _ _ B _ R _ //T _ R T

No - D, C, M


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

Y please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

B _ _ B _ R Y //T _ R T

No - D, C, M

one consonant left


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

I know it's a tart! That's all.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

That first word looks like Burbury or Bambury. But neither one of those fits the letters.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2021)

*Barberry Tart

If this should be right would someone else take my turn please? I might be gone for another week.*


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2021)

Close but not exactly correct, CG.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2021)

Another sweet treat that has its origin in Britain.

B _ N B _ R Y //T _ R T

No - D, C, M

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

Banbury tart?  (Never heard of it.)


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2021)

Sunny is right.

https://www.latimes.com/recipe/banbury-tarts


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2021)

Takeout favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2021)

chicken fried rice?


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Takeout favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  R  _  _  _

Sorry, Deb, amazing how well your chicken fried rice fit the spaces, but that's not it!


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2021)

C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Takeout favorite:

C  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  R  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2021)

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Takeout favorite:

C  H  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  R  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2021)

B please.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Takeout favorite:

C  H  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  R  _  B  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2021)

Chinese spare ribs


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2021)

They serve chicken ribs somewhere?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Deb, that's i!

Chic, LOL!


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2021)

Mainly though of as a breakfast item or as a side dish.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2021)

Mainly though of as a breakfast item or as a side dish.

_ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ T _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Hash brown potatoes?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2021)

*Think you got it Sunny!*


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2021)

Yes, Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Popular dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2021)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Popular dessert:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  K  _

No P


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Popular dessert:

C  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  K  _

No P


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2021)

F please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

coffee cake?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Popular dessert:

C  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  K  _

No P F

Sorry, Deb. Not coffee cake.


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

carrot cake


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

A lunch staple

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

B Please


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

A lunch staple

B _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2021)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

A lunch staple

B _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ H


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

A lunch staple

B _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ H

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

A lunch staple

B _ _ _ G _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ H

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

D ?


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2021)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

Bologna Sandwich?


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2021)

Sunny scores again.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

This one will probably not appear on any health food list. Still...

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2021)

H


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2021)

L please?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

This one will probably not appear on any health food list. Still...

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  B  _  _  _  _  _

No H L F


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2021)

S please?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

This one will probably not appear on any health food list. Still...

_  _  S  T _  //  _  _  _  B  _  _  _  _  _

No H L F


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2021)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2021)

R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

This one will probably not appear on any health food list. Still...

P  _  S  T _  //  _  _  R  B  _  _  _  R _

No H L F


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2021)

pasta carbonara


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2021)

An American regional dish containing meat (hint: the first word is geographical)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

S ?


----------



## chic (Feb 28, 2021)

N please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2021)

An American regional dish containing meat (hint: the first word is geographical)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - N


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

P Please


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2021)

An American regional dish containing meat (hint: the first word is geographical)

P _ _ _ _ _ _ _ P _ _ _ //S _ _ _ P P _ _

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm guessing, but Philadelphia Scrapple?


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2021)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

Campfire favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2021)

S please.


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2021)

smores?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2021)

A dessert that also had it's origins in a certain part of America (first word is that place)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2021)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2021)

A dessert that also had it's origins in a certain part of America (first word is that place)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

Boston Cream Pie


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2021)

Yep, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow! That was fast.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

The food ones seem to be the easiest to guess.

The next one is a European favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2021)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2021)

Don't be too sure Sunny
S please


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

T please


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2021)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

The next one is a European favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2021)

Wiener schnitzel?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

Jawohl!


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2021)

A dessert originating in Britain

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2021)

T please.


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2021)

A dessert originating in Britain

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2021)

A dessert originating in Britain

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T R _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2021)

A dessert originating in Britain

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T R _ F _ _


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2021)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2021)

A dessert originating in Britain

_ _ _ L _ _ _ //T R _ F L _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

J please


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2021)

A dessert originating in Britain

_ _ _ L _ _ H //T R _ F L _

No - Y, J


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

English Trifle?


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2021)

Tish got it.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

*Asian dish

----- // ------ // -----*


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2021)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

*Asian dish

----N // ------ // S----

No C*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

*Asian dish

-R--N // ------ // S-L--

No C*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

*Asian dish

GR--N // ------ // S-L-D

No C*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

*Asian dish

GR--N // P-P--- // S-L-D

No C*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

*Asian dish

GR--N // P-P-Y- // S-L-D

No C*


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2021)

Green Papaya Salad


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Yep, you got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2021)

Seafood dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2021)

Seafood dish

_ _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2021)

Seafood dish

_ _ _ S _ _ R //_ _ _ R _ _ _ _ R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Lobster Thermador?


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes. It's thermidor, but close enough.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Candy treat:

_  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2021)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Candy treat:

_  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _

No N


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2021)

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

C Please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Candy treat:

_  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _

No N T C


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Candy treat:

_  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _

No N T C B


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2021)

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

Candy treat:

M _  _  _   //  _  _  _  S

No N T C B


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2021)

Milk Duds


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

You got it, Deb!  (I don't even like them, but I thought it would be hard to guess.)


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

A vegan dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

R  ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

A vegan dish

_ R _ L L _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Grilled Aubergine?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2021)

Half right, Tish.

A vegan dish

G R _ L L _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ G _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2021)

Grilled asparagus?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2021)

You got it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

American favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2021)

R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

American favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  R

No T


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2021)

cheeseburger?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

Ye gads, this is getting scary!  You're right, of course, Debs.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Ye gads, this is getting scary!  You're right, of course, Debs.


It sure is .


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2021)

meat dish probably more likely to be found the the western parts of the U.S.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2021)

meat dish probably more likely to be found the the western parts of the U.S.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _

No - L


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2021)

meat dish probably more likely to be found the the western parts of the U.S.

B _ _ _ _ //B _ _ _ _ _

No - L, C


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Bison Burger?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2021)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2021)

Tish got it.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

*A traditional baked sweet from Australia and New Zealand.

----- // --------*


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2021)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

*A traditional baked sweet from Australia and New Zealand.

----- // --S----S

No R F*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

M ?


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2021)

H please?


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

*A traditional baked sweet from Australia and New Zealand.

----- // --S----S

No R F M H*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2021)

D ?


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2021)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2021)

Anzac Biscuits?


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

A March holiday tradition

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2021)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

A March holiday tradition

_ _ _ _ _ _ //B _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ B B _ _ _


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2021)

C please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

A March holiday tradition

C _ _ _ _ _ //B _ _ _ //_ _ _ //C _ B B _ _ _


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2021)

N please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

A March holiday tradition

C _ _ N _ _ //B _ _ _ //_ N _ //C _ B B _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Corned beef and cabbage


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Main course or side dish from a Meditteranean country:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Main course or side dish from a Meditteranean country:

_  _  S  _  _  _  S _  _

No C G


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2021)

T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Main course or side dish from a Meditteranean country:

_  _  S  T  _  T  S _  _

No C G


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2021)

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Main course or side dish from a Meditteranean country:

P _  S  T  _  T  S _  _

No C G L

No more consonants


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2021)

pastitsio?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2021)

A Japanese favorite

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2021)

P please


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2021)

A Japanese favorite

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S, P, T


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 21, 2021)

H


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2021)

A Japanese favorite

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S, P, T, H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*Let's try "C" please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2021)

A Japanese favorite

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S, P, T, H, C


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 21, 2021)

R please.............


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2021)

A Japanese favorite

_ _ _ _ _ R _

No - S, P, T, H, C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2021)

A Japanese favorite

D _ _ _ _ R _

No - S, P, T, H, C, K


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Donburi?


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2021)

That correct, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

*Asian dish

------- // ---- // ----*


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2021)

P please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2021)

R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

*Asian dish

--R---- // ---- // ----

No P N*


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2021)

C please?


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 22, 2021)

S please..


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

*Asian dish

--R--S- // ---- // S---

No P N C*


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2021)

B


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*Asian dish

B-R--S- // ---- // S---

No P N C L*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*Asian dish

B-R--S- // ---- // S--Y

No P N C L*


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2021)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2021)

Burmese khow suey


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 24, 2021)

M...


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2021)

Tart dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2021)

Tart dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2021)

Tart dessert

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _

No - M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2021)

Tart dessert

R _ _ _ _ R _ //P _ _

No - M


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

H ?


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd like to solve the puzzle......Rhubarb Pie.

Which I've never had...but I've heard it's tart.


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2021)

dobielvr got it


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2021)

*Bump: Dobie, The winner starts a new one.*


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh, I do???????
Gosh, I can't think of anything at the moment.

If, someone would like to start one without me, please go ahead.


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2021)

An herbal beverage

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2021)

An herbal beverage

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T //T _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

N ?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Peppermint Tea


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

^ I bet it is.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Tish said:


> ^ I bet it is.


YAY!


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2021)

Yep, peppermint tea.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Setwave, your turn to start the next one.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yep, peppermint tea.


I humbly pass the baton to anyone who desires the challenge. I'm no good at these and just made a wild guess . . . as I do with most of the games...


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2021)

You post one, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Item found in many salads:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2021)

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

T Please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Item found in many salads:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No L T M


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 9, 2021)

O please


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

N Please


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2021)

P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Item found in many salads:

_  _  T _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No L M N P

Correction: There is a T. I've added it.


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2021)

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Item found in many salads:

_  _  T _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _

No L M N P


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2021)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*D Please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Item found in many salads:

_  _  T _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _

No L M N P R D


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

C please


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2021)

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Feta Cheese?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Bingo, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

*Middle Eastern Dish

- - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2021)

Z please


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2021)

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

*Middle Eastern Dish

S - - S - // - - B - B

No Z*


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2021)

Shish kabob


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2021)

A starchy food that originated in India

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2021)

A starchy food that originated in India

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

P please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2021)

A starchy food that originated in India

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

c ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2021)

A starchy food that originated in India

_ _ S _ _ _ _ //R _ C _

No - P, F


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm no good at these (nor do I care for Indian cuisine) yet, am certain the second word is RICE.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2021)

P was already guessed, try again.


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Basmati Rice?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> Basmati Rice?


That's gotta be it.


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes. This is correct. Basmati rice


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

*A dish originating in Louisiana.

- - '- - - // - - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

*A dish originating in Louisiana.

- - '- - - // - - - - - - - -


No L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

*A dish originating in Louisiana.

- - 'B- - // S - - - - - - -

No L R*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

Po'Boy Sandwich?


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Popular fast food:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Popular fast food:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _

No D


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

B please


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Big Mac?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

That's it, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

*A main course of English origin.

- - - - - - - - '- // - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Shepherd's Pie?


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

That's it, Sunny! You are too good


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

I think we're starting to read each other's minds!  

Old favorite main course:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

Old favorite main course:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No D


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*Bump*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

P Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Old favorite main course:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No D B S P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Old favorite main course:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No D B S P G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Old favorite main course:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No D B S P G H


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Meat Loaf?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Bingo!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

You got it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

*A main dish that originated in France

- - - // - - // - - -*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2021)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Coq au Vin?


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Regional dish:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

T, please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Regional dish:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Regional dish:

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  //  T _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

L Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

Regional dish:

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  //  T _  _  _  T  _  _  _

No L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

Regional dish:

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  //  T _  _  _  T  _  _  S

No L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2021)

*Fried Green Tomatoes*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2021)

*Sorry guys, had the wrong post.
Will be back with  the right one this time, I hope. *


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2021)

This is a food good for a roadtrip!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2021)

This is a food good for a roadtrip!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ D _ _ _ _*

Quote


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2021)

This is a food good for a roadtrip!

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ D // _ _ _ D _ _ _ _

N: R Sorry*


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 26, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2021)

his is a food good for a roadtrip!

*_ H_ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ D // S _ _ D _ _ _ H

N: R Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

Chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

Sorry Sunny,close but not it!


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

This is a food good for a roadtrip!

*C H_ C _ _ _ _ // S _ L _ D // S _ _ D _ _ C H

N: R Sorry*


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

This is a food good for a roadtrip!

*C H_ C _ P _ _ // S _ L _ D // S _ _ D _ _ C H

N: R Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

This is a food good for a roadtrip!

*C H_ C K P _ _ // S _ L _ D // S _ _ D _ _ C H

N: R Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

This is a food good for a roadtrip!

*C H_ C K P _ _ // S _ L _ D // S _ _ D W _ C H

N: R Sorry*


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Chickpea salad sandwich?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

You got it Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

*Chinese dish

- - - - // - - // - - - - - // - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Zone (Apr 29, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2021)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

*Chinese dish

- - - - // - - // - - - - - // - - - N // S - - - -

No T R*


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2021)

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

*Chinese dish

- - - - // - - // - - - - - // - - - N // S - - C-

No T R*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

*Chinese dish

- - - F// - - // - - - - - // - - - N // S - - C-

No T R D*


----------



## Zone (Apr 30, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2021)

beef in black bean sauce


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2021)

A sweet treat originating in South America

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2021)

A sweet treat originating in South America

_ _ _ _ //D _ //_ _ _ D _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2021)

A sweet treat originating in South America

_ _ _ _ //D _ //_ _ N D _ _ _ _

No - R


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

M ?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2021)

A sweet treat originating in South America

_ _ _ _ //D _ //M _ N D _ _ _ _

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2021)

A sweet treat originating in South America

_ _ _ _ //D _ //M _ N D _ _ _ _

No - R, G


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2021)

A sweet treat originating in South America

_ _ _ _ //D _ //M _ N D _ _ _ _

No - R, G. T


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

L ?

(I really don't know anything about South American food, so I'm just gessing letters. Maybe something will jump out for someone else.)


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2021)

A sweet treat originating in South America

B _ L _ //D _ //M _ N D _ _ _ _

No - R, G. T

one consonant left


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Bolo De Mandioca?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2021)

Yes, that's right, Tish.


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

*Main Dish

- - - - - - - // - - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

*Main Dish

- - - - - - - // - - - - - - - -

No D*


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

*Main Dish

- H- - - - - // - - - - - R- -

No D*


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2021)

N


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

*Main Dish

CH- - - - N// C- - - - R- -

No D*


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

S ?  

Is there another C in the first word?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Yes, Sorry!

*Main Dish

CH- C - - N// C- SS- R- -

No D*


----------



## maybenot (May 7, 2021)

L


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2021)

Is there another letter in the last word?


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

There has to be.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

*Main Dish

CH- C - - N// C- SS- R- L-

No D*


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Shoot! There is, sorry everyone.

*Main Dish

CH- C - - N// C- SS- R- -

No D*


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

Well, you got the dashes wrong in the last word, but it obviously must be chicken casserole?


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

You got it, Sunny! (Thank God that is over with, mistake after mistake.  )


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

You'll find this one at the deli:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2021)

Genoa salami?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

P Please


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

Deb's got it!


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

Usually considered a Mexican side or filling

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

Usually considered a Mexican side or filling

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

B ?


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

Usually considered a Mexican side or filling

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //B _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

Usually considered a Mexican side or filling

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //B _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Refried Beans*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

That's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

R


----------



## Sassycakes (May 9, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // C R _ _ _ // C _ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

M


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ _ _ L _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ // C R _ _ M // C _ _ _ S _ // _ R _ S _ _ _ _*


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

T Please


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

C again ??


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

_ H _ L _ _ _ L _ H _ _ // C R _ _ M // C H _ _ S _ // _ R _ S T _ _ _

C is already there*


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

PH _ L _ _ _ L PH _ _ // C R _ _ M // C H _ _ S _ // _ R _ S T _ _ _

C is already there*


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*This is something for the sweet tooth!

PH _ L _ D_ L PH _ _ // C R _ _ M // C H _ _ S _ // _ R _ S T _ _ _

C is already there*


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Philadelphia cream cheese frosting?


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Variation of a popular main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (May 10, 2021)

E please


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

Consonants only, please.


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2021)

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

Variation of a popular main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _


----------



## joybelle (May 11, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

Variation of a popular main course:

_  _  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

V please


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (May 11, 2021)

D please


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2021)

vegetarian lasagna


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

That's it, deb!


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2021)

A Tex-Mex meat dish

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2021)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

T Please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2021)

A Tex-Mex meat dish

B _ _ F //B _ _ B _ _ _ _

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Q Please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2021)

A Tex-Mex meat dish

B _ _ F //B _ R B _ _ _ _

No - T, Q

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2021)

A Tex-Mex meat dish

B _ _ F //B _ R B _ C _ _

No - T, Q

no consonants left


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Beef Barbacoa?


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Beef Barbecue?  Is that a food?


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2021)

Tish got it.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Traditional Greek dish

*- - - - - - - -*


----------



## Millyd (May 15, 2021)

S?


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (May 15, 2021)

Going to have a stab - moussaka?


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

You got it, joybelle!


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2021)

Anybody going to start another one?


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

Food for grumpy people:  (warning, it's a pun)

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2021)

Sour Grapes


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

LOL, good guess, Deb, but that's not it!


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2021)

T


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

Food for grumpy people:  (warning, it's a pun)

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

Food for grumpy people:  (warning, it's a pun)

C  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Food for grumpy people:  (warning, it's a pun)

C  R  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2021)

crab cakes


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Right, Deb! Considered high cuisine where I live!


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2021)

Yes, crab cakes are a specialty in Maryland. Not my cup of tea, though.

A starchy side dish

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

S ?


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2021)

A starchy side dish

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //S _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 19, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2021)

A starchy side dish

_ _ D //P _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ D //_ _ _ //S _ _ _ D

No - H


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2021)

A starchy side dish

_ _ D //P _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ D //_ _ _ //S _ L _ D

No - H


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

Red potato and egg salad?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2021)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

A dessert:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

J Please


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

A dessert:

J  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2021)

jello?


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2021)

A Chinese-American favorite take-out item

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

G ?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2021)

A Chinese-American favorite take-out item

_ G G //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ G

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Egg Foo Young?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2021)

Yeah, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Something the vegetarians might like:

_   _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2021)

R


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2021)

c


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Something the vegetarians might like:

_   _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R C


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2021)

T


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

L Please


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Something the vegetarians might like:

_   _  _  _  _  _  T T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R C L


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

K ?


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

Something the vegetarians might like:

S   _  _  _  _  _  T T  _  //  S  _  _  _  S  _

No R C L K


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2021)

spaghetti squash


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

S ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

C  ?


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T, C


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

F ?


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T, C, B, F


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

M ?


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ M _ _ _ N //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T, C, B, F


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

G ?


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

_ _ M _ _ _ N //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T, C, B, F, G


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

P ?


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

P _ M P _ _ N //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T, C, B, F, G. Y


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

K ?


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2021)

could be a side or main dish

P _ M P K _ N //R _ _ _ _ L _

No - S, D, T, C, B, F, G, Y

one consonant left


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Pumpkin ravioli?


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2021)

Tish got it.


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

*BBQ Side dish

- - - - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

D ?


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2021)

L


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

*BBQ Side dish

- - - LL - D // - - - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - L - D*


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2021)

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2021)

*N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

*BBQ Side dish

G - - LL - D // - - - N // - N- // - - - - - - - // S - L - D*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

*BBQ Side dish

G R - LL - D // - - R N // - N- // - - - R - - - // S - L - D*


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2021)

M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

C ?

(Is there possibly a D missing?)


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Sunny yep there was, thank you.​
*BBQ Side dish

G R - LL - D // C - R N // - ND // C - - R - - - // S - L - D*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

grilled corn and chorizo salad


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2021)

America mid-west meat dish

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2021)

America mid-west meat dish

B _ _ _ //B _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2021)

America mid-west meat dish

B _ _ _ //B _ _ _ _

No - F


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Beer Brats?


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2021)

You got it, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

*A dessert dish

- - - - - - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2021)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2021)

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

*A dessert dish

- - - - - - // - - - - - - -

No C S*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2021)

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2021)

*L ?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

*A dessert dish

- - N- N- // - - - - - N-

No C S R L*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 8, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2021)

banana pudding


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2021)

A Mexican staple

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

X please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

A Mexican staple

_ _ _ //_ _ M _ _ _ _

No - X


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

A Mexican staple

_ _ T //T _ M _ _ _ _

No - X


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Hot Tamales


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2021)

You got it again, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

A local food specialty of Britain, which might be appearing in the news today.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2021)

S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

A local food specialty of Britain, which might be appearing in the news today.

_  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  S


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2021)

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

C Please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

A local food specialty of Britain, which might be appearing in the news today.

C  _  R  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  S


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2021)

Cornish pasties


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2021)

My dad was stationed in England during WW2 and had them there. When he got back home and got married, he sent for the recipe from the family he stayed with and had my mom make them from time to time. However, I think her pastry crust was different from whet I've seen prepared on some cooking shows.

A Caribbean origin vegan side:

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

R ?

(I got a Cornish pasty when I visited Cornwall a few years ago. It was OK, just a meat pie.  BTW, the world leaders are staying at the hotel we stayed at, and are meeting at the Eden Project, one of the places we spent a few hours. It's fun reading about all the wonderful places in Cornwall that I remember!)


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2021)

A Caribbean origin vegan side:

_ _ _ C _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //R _ C _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2021)

A Caribbean origin vegan side:

_ _ _ C _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ N _ //R _ C _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

K please


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2021)

A Caribbean origin vegan side:

_ _ _ C K //_ _ _ N _ //_ N D //R _ C _


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

J please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2021)

A Caribbean origin vegan side:

B _ _ C K //B _ _ N S //_ N D //R _ C _

No - J

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2021)

Black beans and rice


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2021)

That's correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2021)

Popular summertime main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

Popular summertime main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

D Please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Popular summertime main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  D  //  S  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

B?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Popular summertime main course:

_  _  _  _  _  _  D  //  S  _  _  _  _  _

No B


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Popular summertime main course:

_  _  _  L  L  _  D  //  S  _  L  _  _  _

No B


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Grilled Salmon?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

You got it again, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

*Main course meal

- - - - // - - - - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2021)

beef Wellington?


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

No Deb, not Beef Wellington.

*Main course meal

- - - - // - - R - - - - - - -*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 20, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2021)

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

*Main course meal

B - - - // - T R - - - N - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Beef Stroganoff?


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Popular food from eastern Europe

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

G Please


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Popular food from eastern Europe

_  _  _  _  _  G  _  _  _  

No M

(There was one dash too many. It's been removed.)


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Popular food from eastern Europe

_  _  _  _  _  G  _  _  _  

No M L


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

P


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Popular food from eastern Europe

P  _  _  _  _  G  _  _  _  

No M L


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Popular food from eastern Europe

P  _  _  R  _  G  _  _  _  

No M L


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

pierogies?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2021)

A dairy food

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2021)

A dairy food

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _

No - M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

C ?


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

F please


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

H please


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2021)

A dairy food

C _ _ _ _ //C H _ _ _ _

No - M, F


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Colby Cheese?


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2021)

joybelle got it


----------



## joybelle (Jun 29, 2021)

An old time comfort food dessert.

-----//---//------//-------


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Jun 29, 2021)

An old time comfort food dessert.

-R---//---//-----R//-------


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

Bread and Butter Pudding?


----------



## joybelle (Jun 29, 2021)

Spot on Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Popular item in the Olde Ice Cream Shoppe

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Popular item in the Olde Ice Cream Shoppe

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  S _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Popular item in the Olde Ice Cream Shoppe

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  S _  _  _  _

No C


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

Popular item in the Olde Ice Cream Shoppe

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  S _  _  _  _

No C D


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Banana split?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

*Old  favorite Dessert dish

- - - - - // - - - - - - - - // - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

*Old favorite Dessert dish

- - - - - // - - - - - - - - // P - -*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

B?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

R?


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

*Old favorite Dessert dish

- - - - - // - - R - - - - - // P - -

No B*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Lemon Merangue Pie


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, you got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Another dessert

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Another dessert

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  S  _


----------



## joybelle (Jul 8, 2021)

B please


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Another dessert

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  S  S  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Correct, Tish. I'll have another one, please.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

*A dessert

- - - - - // - - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

M?


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

*A dessert

- - - C - // - - - - - - // C - - -

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

K?


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

*A dessert

- - - C K// - - - - - - // C - K-

No M P*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

Black Forest Cake?


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

Hors D'Oevres:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

Hors D'Oevres:

P  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2021)

Pigs in a blanket???


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

That's it, Joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Jul 16, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

------/--/---/----


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

S, please


----------



## joybelle (Jul 16, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

S----S/--/---/----

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 17, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

S----S/--/---/----

No T.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 17, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

S--N-S/--/---/--N-

No T.


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

C please


----------



## joybelle (Jul 17, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

S--N-S/--/---/--N-

No T, C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

H ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 18, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

SH-N-S/--/---/--N-

No T, C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

K ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

F please


----------



## joybelle (Jul 18, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

SH-NKS/--/---/--N-

No T, C, F,


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

B ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 18, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

SH-NKS/--/---/--N-

No T, C, F, B,


----------



## joybelle (Jul 18, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

SH-NKS/-N/---/--N-

No T, C, F, B,

Opps just spotted a mistake on my part.   There is another n.   Sorry.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Just guessing here, I have no idea. V, maybe?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 19, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

SH-NKS/-N/---/--N-

No T, C, F, B, V

Just a hint @Sunny - with the V you are up the right end of the alphabet for one of the consonants.    There are three consonants left.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

W ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 19, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

SH-NKS/-N/---/W-N-

No T, C, F, B, V, G
There are two consonants left.

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 20, 2021)

We are in winter and the weather is miserable at the moment, so I will go with a warming, savoury comfort food meal.

SH-NKS/-N/R--/W-N-

No T, C, F, B, V, G
There is one consonant left.


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Shanks in red wine?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 20, 2021)

Spotty dog Tish.


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

*A warm snack

- - - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

*A warm snack

- - - - - - - // - - - -

No D*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 22, 2021)

P please


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

*A warm snack

- - - - - - - // R- - -

No D P*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

*A warm snack

- - - - - - - // R- - -

No D P C N*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

*A warm snack

S- - S- - - // R-L L

No D P C N M*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2021)

Sausage Roll???


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

That's it, joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks Tish.   

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--------/-------/----


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2021)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 27, 2021)

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--R-----/-------/----


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

G please


----------



## joybelle (Jul 27, 2021)

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--R-----/-------/----

No D, G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2021)

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--R-----/-------/S---

No D, G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2021)

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--R-----/-------/S---

No D, G, T


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2021)

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--R----N/P--P--N/S--P

No D, G, T

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2021)

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--R----N/P--P--N/S--P

No D, G, T, L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2021)

Hint - First word is the name of a North African country.   Second word is a vegetable.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Moroccon Pumpkin Soup ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2021)

This spicy dish can be an entree or a main meal.

--R----N/P--PK-N/S--P

No D, G, T, L


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2021)

Spot on Tish.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

*Meat dish originating in the USA

- - - - - - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

*Meat dish originating in the USA

S - - - S - - - - // S - - - -

No M*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

*Meat dish originating in the USA

S - - - S - - - - // S - - - -

No M C D*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 1, 2021)

N please


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

*Meat dish originating in the USA

S - - - S - - - - // S T- - -

No M C D N*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2021)

Salisbury Steak?   I love it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

You got it, joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 3, 2021)

A vegan spicy main meal 

-------/---------/-----


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

D ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 3, 2021)

A vegan spicy main meal

--D----/---------/-----


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2021)

A vegan spicy main meal

--D----/---------/-----

No S,


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2021)

A vegan spicy main meal

--D----/---------/--RR-

No S,


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2021)

A vegan spicy main meal

--D---/---------/--RRY

No S,


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2021)

C ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 5, 2021)

A vegan spicy main meal

--D---/---------/C-RRY

No S,


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Indian Vegetable Curry?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes it is Tish.   Well done and now over to you.


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

*A winter favorite

- - - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2021)

Is it a main meal @Tish?   

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

joybelle said:


> Is it a main meal @Tish?
> 
> C


A starter or main.


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

*A winter favorite

- - - - - S - // S - - -

No C*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks Tish.   M please.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

*A winter favorite

- - - - - S - // S - - -

No C M T*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2021)

D please


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

*A winter favorite

- - - - - S - // S - -P

No C M T D*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2021)

I think I have the second word but certainly not the first.   

G please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

*A winter favorite

G- - - - S - // S - -P

No C M T D R*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2021)

N please


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

*A winter favorite

G- - - - S - // S - -P

No C M T D R N*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2021)

B please


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

*A winter favorite

G- - L- S - // S - -P

No C M T D R N B*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

H ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2021)

Goulash Soup?


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

That's it, joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 12, 2021)

A well known and loved dessert.

-----/--------/---


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

Lemon Merangue Pie?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2021)

Spot on Sunny and not even a guessed letter.   Wow.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

Happens to be a favorite dessert of mine also, Joy. 

A dish that tends to appear at a particular time of the year.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2021)

A dish that tends to appear at a particular time of the year.

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2021)

S please


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

C, please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

A dish that tends to appear at a particular time of the year.

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  S  S  _  R  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2021)

Irish Beef Casserole???    I have been looking, looking at it and this came to me.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

A dish that tends to appear at a particular time of the year.

_ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // C _ S S _ R _ L _

LOL, Joybelle, I never heard of an Irih beef casserole. But you're getting close!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2021)

I will keep plugging along.

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

A dish that tends to appear at a particular time of the year.

_ R _ _ _ // B _ _ _ // C _ S S _ R _ L _

Getting even closer! Only two more consonants!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2021)

I have the second and third words but certainly not the first.   Pressure lol.

D please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

A dish that tends to appear at a particular time of the year.

_ R _ _ _ // B _ _ _ // C _ S S _ R _ L _

No D

Hint: It's often served at a particular holiday gathering in the autumn.


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

K, please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

A dish that tends to appear at a particular time of the year.

_ R _ _ _ // B _ _ _ // C _ S S _ R _ L _

No D K F

(Well maybe this one was too obscure for the non-Americans?  But those first two words are very, very common words.)


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 17, 2021)

Green Bean casserole


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2021)

I was convinced the middle word would have beef.   Out of my knowledge this time.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

Hooray, you got it, Sylkkiss!  But I see you're in the midwest of the U.S., so no big surprise. That casserole must be served at every Thanksgiving dinner in the country!

Good guessing; you're next.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

joybelle said:


> I was convinced the middle word would have beef.   Out of my knowledge this time.


Me too.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2021)

Aussies love meat don't we Tish?


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

joybelle said:


> Aussies love meat don't we Tish?


We sure do lol


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2021)

I will take the bold step and put a dish because it seems that @Sylkkiss isn't able to check the site at the moment.   Let's keep the game going.

This can be a main meal or an entree.

-------/-------/----


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

S, Please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2021)

This can be a main meal or an entree.

-------/S------/S---


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2021)

This can be a main meal or an entree.

-T-----/S------/ST--

Quote Reply


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

W, please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 22, 2021)

This can be a main meal or an entree.

-T-----/S------/ST-W

You are going great guns Tish.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

K please


----------



## joybelle (Aug 23, 2021)

This can be a main meal or an entree.

-T-----/S------/ST-W

Sorry Tish I have jinked you.

No K,


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

^^ Yes you did 

Let's try M


----------



## joybelle (Aug 24, 2021)

This can be a main meal or an entree.

-T-----/S------/ST-W

No K, M

Seeing you are the only player at the moment Tish I will give a clue.   The first word is a language and a nationality.   Australia had many immigrants in the 1950's and 60's from this nationality.


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

@joybelle  Thank you.

Italian Seafood Stew?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2021)

Yes Tish.   Over to you.   Hopefully Sunny will be back soon.


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

@joybelle I hope so, I miss her.

*Comfort food you can eat anytime

- - - - - // - - - - - // - - // - - - - -*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

*Comfort food you can eat anytime

- - - - - // - - - - - // - - // - - - - -

No M*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2021)

C please


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

*Comfort food you can eat anytime

- - - - - // - - - - - // - - // - - - - -

No M C*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 28, 2021)

I am not doing so good lol.   S please.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

*Comfort food you can eat anytime

- - - - - // - - - NS// - N // - - - S-

No M C

Hint, it is usually eaten in the morning.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2021)

No idea at this stage.   R please.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2021)

S?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 30, 2021)

Sorry i missed my turn. I'm not good at this game.

Did any one guess--- I


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

@Sylkkiss no one has guessed it yet.

*Comfort food you can eat anytime

- - - - - // - - - NS// - N // T- - ST

No M C R*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2021)

K ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 31, 2021)

Baked beans on toast????


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

You got it, @joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 31, 2021)

Tish I was looking at it and looking at it and it finally came to me.

This is a side dish or as a main meal.

-----------


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2021)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 31, 2021)

This is a side dish or as a main meal.

-----------

No S,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2021)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 1, 2021)

This is a side dish or as a main meal.

--T-T------

No S


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

joybelle said:


> Tish I was looking at it and looking at it and it finally came to me.
> 
> This is a side dish or as a main meal.
> 
> -----------


I thought you would get it  

N please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 1, 2021)

This is a side dish or as a main meal.

--T-T------

No S, N,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2021)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 2, 2021)

This is a side dish or as a main meal.

--T-T------

No S, N, P,


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

K Please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2021)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 2, 2021)

This is a side dish or as a main meal.

--T-T------

No S, N, P, K,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

How about my R, Joybelle?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2021)

Oops, sorry Sunny.

This is a side dish or as a main meal.

R-T-T------

No S, N, P, K,

One more consonate left.   It is one letter that is doubled.   Another hint - this recipe is suitable for vegans/vegetarians.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

Ratatouille?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2021)

Spot on Sunny.   Over to you.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2021)

Popular snack, sometimes a whole meal

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2021)

S please


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

Popular snack, sometimes a whole meal

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S T


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

Popular snack, sometimes a whole meal

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No S T P


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2021)

Popular snack, sometimes a whole meal

B  _  _  _  B  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No S T P


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2021)

Popular snack, sometimes a whole meal

B  _  _  _  B  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No S T P C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2021)

H please


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

Popular snack, sometimes a whole meal

B  _  _  _  B  _  R  R  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No S T P C H


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2021)

This is looking interesting and I have no ideas at all.

L please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

Popular snack, sometimes a whole meal

B  L  _  _  B  _  R  R  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No S T P C H

(The L may help.)


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2021)

Still means nothing to me @Sunny lol.

N please


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Blueberry muffin?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2021)

Congrats Tish.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

*A main French dish

- - - - - - - - - - // - - // - - - -*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

*A main French dish

B - - - - - - - - - // - - // - - - -

No C*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

*A main French dish

B - - N- - - - - - // - - // - - - -

No C G*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

*A main French dish

B - - N- - - - - - // - - // - - - -

No C G S R*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

*A main French dish

B - - N- - - TT- // - - // - - - -

No C G S R*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

*A main French dish

B - - N- - - TT- // D- // - - - -

No C G S R M*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2021)

V ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

*A main French dish

B - - N- - - TT- // D- // V- - -

No C G S R M P*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2021)

Blanquette de Veau


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

Side dish, usually

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2021)

Side dish, usually

S  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2021)

Side dish, usually

S  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S

No L


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

T Please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Side dish, usually

S  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S

No L


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Side dish, usually

S  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  _  G  //  _  _  _  _  S

No L


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2021)

Side dish, usually

S  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  S

No L


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

Side dish, usually

S  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  S

No L P


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

F  please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2021)

Side dish, usually

S  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  N  G  //  F  _  _  _  S

No L P


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Shoestring Fries?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2021)

Correct, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

*A main dish

- - - - - // - - - // - - // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

*A main dish

- - - - - // - - - // - - // - - - -

No N*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

*A main dish

- - - S- // - - - // - - // - - - -

No N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

*A main dish

R- - S- // - - - // - - // - - - -

No N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

*A main dish

R- - ST // - - - // - - // - - - -

No N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

*A main dish

R- - ST // - - - // - - // - - - -

No N P*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

*A main dish

R- - ST // - - - // - - // - - M-

No N P*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

*A main dish

R- - ST // - - - // - F// - - M-

No N P*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2021)

Roast leg of lamb


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

See my comment under Guess the Title.  Thanks for playing, Tish, but we really need more people.


----------

